# :sunrise: CanJam SoCal 2016 (March 19-20, 2016)



## third_eye

*We're delighted to announce CanJam SoCal 2016! SAVE THE DATE and please be sure to check in to the thread if you plan on attending!*
  
  
*Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview *​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.

_CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla​  
  
  
  

  
  
*EVENT DETAILS*
  
*CanJam SoCal 2016*
 The Westin South Coast Plaza
 686 Anton Boulevard
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
  
_*Saturday, March 19, 2016*_
_9am to 6pm_
  
_*Sunday, March 20, 2016*_
_9am to 5pm_
  
  
*Show Passes*
 Weekend Pass - $30
 One Day Pass - $20
  
_Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder_
  
*Attendee Registration*
 Please register for the event here:
  
 https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2016-tickets-18979364791
  
*Exhibitor Registration*
 For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam SoCal 2016, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org
  
*Press Registration*
 Accredited members of press can register for CanJam SoCal 2016 passes here: 
  
 http://goo.gl/forms/30xqau8QMf
  
*Parking*
 Discounted hotel parking is available for $8.50 per day.
  
*Travel*
 The hotel is ideally situated in very close proximity to John Wayne Airport (SNA) in Orange County. There is also a footbridge directly into South Coast Plaza and dozens of restaurants within walking distance of the hotel.
  
http://www.westinsouthcoastplaza.com/
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of $169/night. Please use the following link to reserve your rooms:
  
http://tinyurl.com/westin2016
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam SoCal T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.
  
*Get Social*
 Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:
  
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal


----------



## third_eye

​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ ​ 
  ​ ​  
 ​  
  
 ​  ​  

  
 1More
 1964 Ears/64 Audio
 Airist Audio
 Ampsandsound
 Aqua Hifi
 Astell&Kern
 Atomic Floyd
 Audiofly
 Audeze
 Audioquest
 Ayre Acoustics
 Beyerdynamic
 Bruel & Kjaer
 Campfire Audio
 Cardas Audio
 Cavalli Audio
 Cayin Audio
 Chord Electronics
 Comply
 DanaCable
 Darin Fong Audio
 Echobox Audio
 Emotiva 
 Empire Ears
 Enigmacoustics
 Final Audio
 FiiO
 Gingko Audio
 Grace Design
 Headamp Audio 
 Hifiman
 JDS Labs
 Jerry Harvey Audio
 JPS Labs
 Linear Tube Audio
 Listen Inc.
 Meze Headphones
 Mitchell & Johnson
 ModWright Instruments
 Mr Speakers
 Noble Audio
 Onkyo
 Oppo Digital
 OSSIC
 Pendulumic
 Pioneer
 Puro Sound Labs
 Questyle 
 Radius Earphones
 Radsone
 RHA
 RIVA Audio
 Schiit Audio
 Sennheiser
 SoundMAGIC
 STAX
 Taction Technology
 TekFX
 The Source AV
 Torque
 Ultimate Ears
 Verisonix
 Warwick Audio Technologies
 Wells Audio
 Westone
 Woo Audio
 WyWires
  
 and many more!


----------



## third_eye

Reserved.


----------



## AxelCloris

Going to try my best to make it. The one earlier this year was amazing!


----------



## melomaniac

Will be there


----------



## RHA Team

Sup, I hear So Cal's nice around Springtime.


----------



## AxelCloris

rha team said:


> Sup, I hear So Cal's nice around Springtime.


 
  
 It absolutely is, and we hope you can make it!


----------



## third_eye

rha team said:


> Sup, I hear So Cal's nice around Springtime.


 
  
 Indeed it is!


----------



## Luckbad

Word! This'll be the first CanJam I actually go to. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Gilly87

CANJAM HYYYYYYYPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilly87

luckbad said:


> Word! This'll be the first CanJam I actually go to. Looking forward to it!


 
  
 Dude it's so much fun. CanJams are always a blast, especially when you find people you've met/read posts from online and get to meet them in the flesh...such a unique feeling.
  
 ...Oh, and you get to hear pretty much every rig you've ever imagined, and all of the cool stuff you've always wanted to try.
  
 Pretty ******* awesome.


----------



## third_eye

gilly87 said:


> CANJAM HYYYYYYYPE!!!!!!!


 
  
 YEAH, YEAH!!!


----------



## Luckbad

gilly87 said:


> Dude it's so much fun. CanJams are always a blast, especially when you find people you've met/read posts from online and get to meet them in the flesh...such a unique feeling.
> 
> ...Oh, and you get to hear pretty much every rig you've ever imagined, and all of the cool stuff you've always wanted to try.
> 
> Pretty ******* awesome.


 
  
 Awesome! I'll at least bring my JVC HP-DX1000 or DX2000 with me.
  
 What do people do for their stacks? Are there places to set them up?
  
 I have no idea what I'll have then, but assuming it's exactly what I have right now, one of my stacks is a pain in the butt to transport (Audio-GD Reference 5 -> Audio-GD Roc) and the other is maybe reasonable (Schiit Bifrost Multibit -> Project Ember II -> iFi iCAN Micro).


----------



## third_eye

luckbad said:


> Awesome! I'll at least bring my JVC HP-DX1000 or DX2000 with me.
> 
> What do people do for their stacks? Are there places to set them up?
> 
> I have no idea what I'll have then, but assuming it's exactly what I have right now, one of my stacks is a pain in the butt to transport (Audio-GD Reference 5 -> Audio-GD Roc) and the other is maybe reasonable (Schiit Bifrost Multibit -> Project Ember II -> iFi iCAN Micro).


 
  
 I would advise bringing gear that you can move around with (headphones, earphones, portables). That way you can also demo/compare gear.


----------



## Luckbad

third_eye said:


> I would advise bringing gear that you can move around with (headphones, earphones, portables). That way you can also demo/compare gear.


 
  
 Cool. I might just bring headphones and an Emotiva Big Ego since it's super easy to transport.


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> I would advise bringing gear that you can move around with (headphones, earphones, portables). That way you can also demo/compare gear.


 
  
 This. Bring the gear you know best and try to pack light. The less you have to lug around the floor the better. For RMAF I had my DAP and M-80s on the show floor. I could run digital out of the DAP to a desktop DAC with my music, use the DAP as a source for headphones, listen to any demo source with the headphones I use 40 hours a week, and I didn't have to worry about carrying a ton of gear in a bag.
  
 My headphone at home is the Ether and most exhibitors had a pair or two for demos, so that also made it very easy for demoing the new toys.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'll be there. It's too much fun to even consider missing out.


----------



## Byronb

Count me in!!


----------



## Gilly87

luckbad said:


> Awesome! I'll at least bring my JVC HP-DX1000 or DX2000 with me.
> 
> What do people do for their stacks? Are there places to set them up?
> 
> I have no idea what I'll have then, but assuming it's exactly what I have right now, one of my stacks is a pain in the butt to transport (Audio-GD Reference 5 -> Audio-GD Roc) and the other is maybe reasonable (Schiit Bifrost Multibit -> Project Ember II -> iFi iCAN Micro).


 
  
 Yeah! If you PM one of the CanJam crew they can get you set up


----------



## drgajet

I'm coming again!

Jim


----------



## Netforce

I will definitely be there!


----------



## drgajet

netforce said:


> I will definitely be there!




Hey Allen, it will be good to see you again.

Jim


----------



## Netforce

drgajet said:


> Hey Allen, it will be good to see you again.
> 
> Jim


 
 Can't wait to see everyone again


----------



## Pirakaphile

You know what, maybe I'll just go to RMAF next year. I would love to make it to Cali, but it's just so expensive to fly there and stay somewhere, plus food costs. Maybe someday, but I'll definitely prowl the impressions forum.


----------



## velvetx

Hotel and Flight booked.


----------



## Hansotek

Got my flight booked. Let's party!


----------



## third_eye

This was such an amazing weekend last March...........here's a link to impressions from earlier this year!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/758649/canjam-socal-2015-impressions-thread


----------



## avitron142

Just found this:
  

  
 Seriously, though, who do I speak to around here? And why is it *always* in California?


----------



## Luckbad

Tickets purchased for the full weekend.


----------



## third_eye

avitron142 said:


> Just found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, who do I speak to around here? And why is it *always* in California?


 
  
 Uh, becasue of our great weather of course! All kidding aside, NY is very much on the radar screen.


----------



## bearFNF

Is the link to the westin broken for everyone or is it just me?


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Is the link to the westin broken for everyone or is it just me?


 

 Works on my end.......try copying/opening in a new window maybe?


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> avitron142 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this:
> ...


 

 Uh oh, you know it's some serious Schiit when even Ethan starts teasing about it.


----------



## bearFNF

third_eye said:


> Works on my end.......try copying/opening in a new window maybe?


 

 Yep that did it.
  
 Only issue now is the availability says it goes to the 24th but I can't select beyond the 21st. Hmm... may need to call them and see what the deal is.


----------



## TraneTime

HOT DAMN!!!!  See you there!


----------



## bearFNF

OK, all set plane tickets, hotel, and event tickets. May get a car but not sure yet.
 Oh and vacation is approved.  It still amazes my boss that I plan so far in advance.
  
 I miss-read the site about where it tells how long the event hotel rate goes till. It is through the 21st only.  The thing I was reading is that you can make reservations up until the 24th of *Feb*. The very nice (cute sounding) woman cleared it up for me. She was having a rough day (system updates) so I made her laugh. May need to move hotels after the event to save a hundred bucks or so on rooms.


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> Uh, becasue of our great weather of course! All kidding aside, NY is very much on the radar screen.


 


warrenpchi said:


> Uh oh, you know it's some serious Schiit when even Ethan starts teasing about it.


 
  
 You guys are starting the treaseling already? Wow, so mean.


----------



## LoryWiv

Registered,...My 1st Canjam!


----------



## pbui44

pirakaphile said:


> You know what, maybe I'll just go to RMAF next year. I would love to make it to Cali, but it's just so expensive to fly there and stay somewhere, plus food costs. Maybe someday, but I'll definitely prowl the impressions forum.




Wow, and it happens that I have family that live in the area for both CanJams. If it were not for schedule conflicts, I would have made it to RMAF this year, but SoCal CanJam looks very promising for me next year.


----------



## Fidelity King

When will there be a Norcal Canjam? I really enjoyed the Socal show but it'd be great if you guys hosted one in Norcal.


----------



## Watagump

I should be there helping out in the Noble booth. The 10 minute drive might kill me though.


----------



## Pazz

I'm so glad this is happening again. Last year was so amazing. I'm all in. 
  
 Now just to make plans for how to get there from LA. I'm sure this time will go more smoothly.


----------



## Odin412

Great news! This year's CanJam SoCal was excellent and I'm looking forward to next year's event!


----------



## Gilly87

pazz said:


> I'm so glad this is happening again. Last year was so amazing. I'm all in.
> 
> Now just to make plans for how to get there from LA. I'm sure this time will go more smoothly.


 
  
 Where in LA? I might be able to give you a ride.


----------



## Zashoomin

I have no idea if I can make it or not, but will there be a place for members to show their stuff? If so, will it be bigger than this past year?  And final question.  Can I bring my stuff?  I really want this year to be more about the members of the community than companies.  
  
 If I can go and do in fact end up being able to bring some equipment, I have no idea what I will be bringing but, I hope I can show it off.


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> OK, all set plane tickets, hotel, and event tickets. May get a car but not sure yet.
> Oh and vacation is approved.  It still amazes my boss that I plan so far in advance.
> 
> I miss-read the site about where it tells how long the event hotel rate goes till. It is through the 21st only.  The thing I was reading is that you can make reservations up until the 24th of *Feb*. The very nice (cute sounding) woman cleared it up for me. She was having a rough day (system updates) so I made her laugh. May need to move hotels after the event to save a hundred bucks or so on rooms.




Well, I am booked and ready to hang out with everyone. Looking at pictures from last year's SoCal CanJam, there might be more room for another mini-meet!


----------



## Pazz

gilly87 said:


> Where in LA? I might be able to give you a ride.


 
 UCLA. It'd be nice.
  
  


pbui44 said:


> Well, I am booked and ready to hang out with everyone. Looking at pictures from last year's SoCal CanJam, there might be more room for another mini-meet!


 
  


zashoomin said:


> I have no idea if I can make it or not, but will there be a place for members to show their stuff? If so, will it be bigger than this past year?  And final question.  Can I bring my stuff?  I really want this year to be more about the members of the community than companies.
> 
> If I can go and do in fact end up being able to bring some equipment, I have no idea what I will be bringing but, I hope I can show it off.


 
  
 An extra day just for hanging out with each other would be really cool. I'll have some pretty cool stuff for demo.


----------



## Gilly87

pazz said:


> UCLA. It'd be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm on the West Side too - stay in touch and if my ride isn't filled with gear, I'd gladly give you a lift.


----------



## Pazz

gilly87 said:


> I'm on the West Side too - stay in touch and if my ride isn't filled with gear, I'd gladly give you a lift.


 
 I will, thanks! It's pretty awesome what I have to show off was designed for mobility then. Well, actually it would be better if I could lug around a whole beefy PC, but that's out of my scope for now. All I'm bringing is just a half full backpack really.


----------



## Gilly87

pazz said:


> I will, thanks! It's pretty awesome what I have to show off was designed for mobility then. Well, actually it would be better if I could lug around a whole beefy PC, but that's out of my scope for now. All I'm bringing is just a half full backpack really.


 
 Right on  I just have to see what's going in my car and what's going with my team - if I have room, I'll grab you for sure ^_^


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 145 days till I can check-in.


----------



## drgajet

You gonna start that again?


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 145 days till I can check-in.




Delta says the possibility of any later settlement is next-to-none, unless the seats are upgraded to first class.


----------



## bearFNF

drgajet said:


> You gonna start that again?



Looks like I just did, doesn't it? 



pbui44 said:


> Delta says the possibility of any later settlement is next-to-none, unless the seats are upgraded to first class.



Not sure what you mean...?? But I always fly first class...  even if it is only in my mind. ..


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> Not sure what you mean...?? But I always fly first class...  even if it is only in my mind. ..




I already had insurance for the flight and was so tempted to upgrade to first class, just as how they scripted it.


----------



## immtbiker

Yup…Yup!


----------



## third_eye

Very pleased to announce Noble Audio as an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2016!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Very pleased to announce Noble Audio as an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2016!


 
  
 Oh great, so much for me coming to help Noble and being able to slack off and look at chicks.


----------



## drgajet

Yeeeeeaaa.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> Oh great, so much for me coming to help Noble and being able to slack off and look at chicks.


 
  
 LOL!!


----------



## unknownguardian

third_eye said:


> Very pleased to announce Noble Audio as an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2016!



is it possible for ur to express interest to help out for the show?


----------



## pbui44

third_eye said:


> Very pleased to announce Noble Audio as an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2016!




Glad you guys are the official show sponsor for this event! You guys can advertise even harder for what I am about to bring up from the size of your products.  

I don't want to be to bring up downer issues, but it is early and this was a concern at last year's event and other recent events: safety and security. Since the event space is huge and the event's hotel building is connected to the mall and huge shopping area, people have lost stuff. Even worse, there will be many families attending, so are there any expected safety and security improvements? If so, how?


----------



## third_eye

pbui44 said:


> Glad you guys are the official show sponsor for this event! You guys can advertise even harder for what I am about to bring up from the size of your products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, these shows keep getting bigger and are also attracting people from beyond the immediate community. From our side we will be increasing the number of staff dedicated to roaming security during show hours but it's also important that everyone keep an eye out on their own gear.


----------



## Watagump

I wont use the term audiophile, but how do people outside of this hobby find out about the shows? If I wasn't on head-fi, I sure wouldn't know about them.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> I wont use the term audiophile, but how do people outside of this hobby find out about the shows? If I wasn't on head-fi, I sure wouldn't know about them.


 
  
 Mostly through word of mouth and social media. These events are really great for introducing people to the hobby and many will bring their friends along.


----------



## StandUp713

Looking forward to it! I went to the SoCal2015 and enjoyed it.


----------



## pbui44

It would be awesome for a Sennheiser HE1060/HEV1060 setup to show up. It would be so popular, you might need more than one setup for everyone to hear.


----------



## musicman59

Room reserved!! Can't wait to see the gang again!!


----------



## uncopy87

sounds fun! Will try to make it!


----------



## drgajet

uncopy87 said:


> sounds fun! Will try to make it!




Hah, stay home, it's no fun! (with sarcasm)


----------



## musicman59

drgajet said:


> Hah, stay home, it's no fun! (with sarcasm)



Hey Jim, are you planning to be there?


----------



## Watagump

musicman59 said:


> Hey Jim, are you planning to be there?


 
  
 I can answer for him, yup.


----------



## drgajet

You are correct. Only death would keep me away. And even then I'm going down fighting.


----------



## bearFNF

drgajet said:


> You are correct. Only death would keep me away. And even then I'm going down fighting.


 

 I know you would just go as a ghost in that case.


----------



## drgajet

bearfnf said:


> I know you would just go as a ghost in that case.




I guy has to have priorities, even in the afterlife.


----------



## third_eye

Exhibitor list update!
  

  
 Astell&Kern
 Audiofly
 Audeze
 Brimar Audio Labs
 Cavalli Audio
 Cayin Audio
 Comply
 Darin Fong Audio
 Final Audio
 Grace Design
 Hifiman
 Mr Speakers
 Noble Audio
 Questyle 
 Schiit Audio
  
 with many more to come!


----------



## third_eye

Woo Audio and JPS Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Radsone and Audioquest added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

Since I should be exhibiting my coolness, I should be on the list.


----------



## drgajet

Exhibiting or exhibitioning?


----------



## musicman59

No mental images PLEASE!!!


----------



## Watagump

musicman59 said:


> No mental images PLEASE!!!


 
  
 Just picture the coolest person you know, then add 100,000,000,000, you now have me.


----------



## third_eye

Cardas Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam SoCal T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## third_eye

Linear Tube Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 121 days till I can check-in.


----------



## Luckbad

WTB my CanJam 2016 SoCal pin!


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 121 days till I can check-in.




American Airlines says 123 days till I can check-in.


----------



## third_eye

pbui44 said:


> American Airlines says 123 days till I can check-in.


 
  
 Nice! Where are you coming in from?


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Nice! Where are you coming in from?


 
  
 I will be coming in via the 55 frwy, even though you didn't ask me.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> I will be coming in via the 55 frwy, even though you didn't ask me.




Lol, ok! 405 freeway for me!


----------



## Mr Rick

third_eye said:


> Lol, ok! 405 freeway for me!


 
 I can walk.


----------



## Watagump

mr rick said:


> I can walk.


 
  
 Same here, but its not a close walk. I better get the first 2016 Socal CanJam badge, or warren is getting taken down.


----------



## third_eye

RIVA Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## pbui44

third_eye said:


> Nice! Where are you coming in from?




I will be coming in via the I-45 frwy with 1 stop.


----------



## Pubert

How do I register as a volunteer?


----------



## Watagump

pubert said:


> How do I register as a volunteer?


 
  
 Just promise them your soul.


----------



## Netforce

pubert said:


> How do I register as a volunteer?


 
 Shoot third_eye a pm~
  
 Or promise your soul, either works


----------



## Pubert

Butt I like my soul...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Haha really though. How do I become a volunteer. I like free things and volunteering.... and free things.


----------



## Pubert

I kinda already sold my soul for.... things.


----------



## Netforce

pubert said:


> Butt I like my soul...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just send @third_eye a pm about volunteering at CanJam SoCal. I volunteered at the last CanJam SoCal and will be volunteering again for this upcoming one~


----------



## Watagump

I want a t-shirt, I am already going to be slave driven from Brannan at the Noble booth.


----------



## Dean Seislove

Looking forward to seeing everyone and hearing everything!


----------



## Father Schu

Enjoyed the 2015 event.  Hope Beyer will be there in 2016.


----------



## Pubert

Thank you, good sir!


----------



## wahsmoh

Last Can Jam I thought there was going to be spillover into that other room for people who wanted to bring their gear and have a mini meet. It never happened and I left my Theta and other gear in a box in the corner and later Amos brought pizza into that room. So please don't advertise this year that there will be a place for members to demo their own gear or have a "mini meet" cause the past Can Jam no one was watching that room and I was worried about my gear that I transported 200 miles to the show for no apparent reason. If there is going to be an extra place for people to have a mini meet either advertise it with a sign or don't post it at all. /endrant
  
 Otherwise I would gladly sign up for the "member's showcase" that included Bill P and Purrin's gear.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> Just promise them your soul.


 
  
 LOL
  


netforce said:


> Just send @third_eye a pm about volunteering at CanJam SoCal. I volunteered at the last CanJam SoCal and will be volunteering again for this upcoming one~


 
  
 Looking forward to seeing you again Alan!


watagump said:


> I want a t-shirt, I am already going to be slave driven from Brannan at the Noble booth.


 
  
 We'll be sure to make more T-Shirts this time!


dean seislove said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone and hearing everything!


 
  
 Looking forward to seeing you again Dean!


father schu said:


> Enjoyed the 2015 event.  Hope Beyer will be there in 2016.


 
  
 Yep, pretty sure they will be there!


----------



## immtbiker

I'm so glad that 2016 will be held on a different weekend than 2015. Last year the hotel also had all the trainers from "BootCamp", and I'm pretty sure that most of them can beat most of us up!
  
 Not the type of group that we would want to challenge to a group tug-o-war. Especially the women! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They would crush us like little grapes. "I crush you…I crush you"!


----------



## pbui44

wahsmoh said:


> Last Can Jam I thought there was going to be spillover into that other room for people who wanted to bring their gear and have a mini meet. It never happened and I left my Theta and other gear in a box in the corner and later Amos brought pizza into that room. So please don't advertise this year that there will be a place for members to demo their own gear or have a "mini meet" cause the past Can Jam no one was watching that room and I was worried about my gear that I transported 200 miles to the show for no apparent reason. If there is going to be an extra place for people to have a mini meet either advertise it with a sign or don't post it at all. /endrant
> 
> Otherwise I would gladly sign up for the "member's showcase" that included Bill P and Purrin's gear.




Well, it looks like I will bring just portable gear, as I am fine with most of the stuff I have.


----------



## third_eye

STAX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mikemercer

*CANT WAIT for CanJam SoCal 2016!!!*
  
  
 Bumpin' my new Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon after a sweet Turkey Day w/ @russtafarian and his family...
  
 Runnin':

  
  
_MacBook Pro SSD/Amarra Symphony + Amarra-for-TIDAL as sources_
_Nordost Heimdall2 USB_
_Questyle Audio CAS192 DAC (balanced - via DHC XLR leads)_
_Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon_
_Audeze LCD-2F_
_MrSpeakers ETHER-C_
  
 Thinkin' bout bringin' this system to the Meet at CanJam SoCal!
 and psyched to kick it w/ some fellow Head-Fiers and check out new kit...
  
 We even brought the Carbon along for the family to check out during the Thanksgiving fesitivities!
  
 Along w/ my MrSpeakers ETHER-Cs, Russ's Pono Player for source (w/ balanced adapters for balanced input and output), Nordost Heimdall2 power cord and Double Helix Cables headphones leads - 4-pin:


----------



## CrocCap

cant wait to hear the new stax offerings, ill be there


----------



## Dean Seislove

Michael,
  
*"CANT WAIT for CanJam SoCal 2016!!!*
  
  
 Bumpin' my new Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon after a sweet Turkey Day w/ @russtafarian and his family..."
  
  
 Cool gear, cooler family. Sounds like a great Thanksgiving! Great thanks to you, the Russtafarian family, and all of the Head-Fi brethren!
  
 See you at CanJam, too!
  
 Dean


----------



## KefkaticFanatic

Wish it wasn't so far SE (I'm in Santa Monica..), but I'll try to make it..!


----------



## StandUp713

kefkaticfanatic said:


> Wish it wasn't so far SE (I'm in Santa Monica..), but I'll try to make it..!



 


I am up in Santa Clarita, and drove it last year. It is not that bad of a drive on the weekend.


----------



## Watagump

standup713 said:


> kefkaticfanatic said:
> 
> 
> > Wish it wasn't so far SE (I'm in Santa Monica..), but I'll try to make it..!
> ...


 
  
 Get a group together, come in one car split the costs, come on kids, do I have to teach you everything?


----------



## pbui44

watagump said:


> Get a group together, come in one car split the costs, come on kids, do I have to teach you everything? :wink_face:




You forgot to mention how they are going to car pool, then how to fight through the I-5 and 405 for each day.


----------



## Watagump

pbui44 said:


> You forgot to mention how they are going to car pool, then how to fight through the I-5 and 405 for each day.


 
  
 They need an explanation on how to do those things?


----------



## pbui44

watagump said:


> They need an explanation on how to do those things?




When people go through the greater LA area, especially when passing by scarier parts of town, you explain things to them like they are your children.


----------



## Watagump

pbui44 said:


> When people go through the greater LA area, especially when passing by scarier parts of town, you explain things to them like they are your children.


 
  
 Nothing really scary just driving down the freeway, now get off and go through Compton or something, then I agree.


----------



## faisal2003456

Never go on the 5 or 405 from 3-7. That's the golden rule.


----------



## wahsmoh

Or from 6-10 AM. Truth is you can't even predict LA traffic, it just sucks. Glad I live in San Diego, atleast you can anticipate when you'll hit traffic and never at 9pm on a Friday or Saturday night which I realized when I was on the 101 driving south to downtown LA


----------



## Byronb

faisal2003456 said:


> Never go on the 5 or 405 from 3-7. That's the golden rule.


 
 And stay off of the 91 "ALWAYS"!!!


----------



## Watagump

byronb said:


> And stay off of the 91 "ALWAYS"!!!


 
  
 The 91 is like any other frwy, depending on the time it can have light traffic. The construction at the 15 sure isn't helping though.


----------



## faisal2003456

byronb said:


> And stay off of the 91 "ALWAYS"!!!


 
 The 91 is garbage. The 60 is also really bad, because of the high frequency of accidents and meaingless traffic.


wahsmoh said:


> Or from 6-10 AM. Truth is you can't even predict LA traffic, it just sucks. Glad I live in San Diego, atleast you can anticipate when you'll hit traffic and never at 9pm on a Friday or Saturday night which I realized when I was on the 101 driving south to downtown LA


 
 Orange County from 4-6 is also incredibly bad.


----------



## Watagump

faisal2003456 said:


> The 91 is garbage. The 60 is also really bad, because of the high frequency of accidents and meaingless traffic.
> Orange County from 4-6 is also incredibly bad.


 
  
 As many times as I have been on the 60, I have yet to encounter an accident. But I should also note its always been driving from the 91 to the 60 to the 10 going out to the desert.


----------



## Byronb

watagump said:


> As many times as I have been on the 60, I have yet to encounter an accident. But I should also note its always been driving from the 91 to the 60 to the 10 going out to the desert.


 
 The 60 is being seriously impacted by the ongoing construction and lane closures. It is horrible as well.


----------



## Netforce

Heh all this traffic talk, we truly have lots of folks from LA lol.
  
 The I-5 is always pretty nasty. I remember driving 3am on a Saturday on the I-5 north recently and still somehow hit traffic.
  
 The I-91 I usually get on in Gardena from work to immediately get off on the first exit to drive local streets in Carson and Compton till I hit the I-710 to get home


----------



## third_eye

*Press Registration Update*
 Accredited members of press can register for CanJam SoCal 2016 passes here: 
  
http://goo.gl/forms/30xqau8QMf


----------



## immtbiker

Speaking of passes…can you put head-fi member's user names on the pass, also? It would be cool to put faces to usernames.
  
 Passes? We dun have no stinkin' passes!


----------



## Speakerphile

Excited about his! Will definitely be there now that I live in LA.


----------



## immtbiker

Going to check this out before going to the hotel…located at Newport Beach
  
 http://www.jetpackamerica.com
  
 This might also be the answer to the LA area traffic snarls you locals are talking about, which NY-ers would have no sympathy about. Try getting on the Long Island Expressway, or the Cross Bronx Expressway (Interstate 95) anytime between 6 am and 10pm. They are a perpetual parking lots, and there are very little alternatives.


----------



## third_eye

immtbiker said:


> Going to check this out before going to the hotel…located at Newport Beach
> 
> http://www.jetpackamerica.com


 
  
 Wow, this looks really cool!


----------



## fotomeow

third_eye said:


> Wow, this looks really cool!


 

 where are the matching waterproof HPs?????


----------



## immtbiker

fotomeow said:


> where are the matching waterproof HPs?????




Actually, if you watch their promo video on their YouTube channel, they do talk about a waterproof headphone in the helmet. They talk you thru the motions as a newbie. Experienced jet Packers can probably listen to "Aqualung"


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 100 days till I can check-in.


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 100 days till I can check-in.


 
  
 Better get there now to have enough time to get through security.


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 100 days till I can check-in.


 
  
 well, we know we're gettin' close when we get under 100 days!


----------



## Destroysall

pbui44 said:


> It would be awesome for a Sennheiser HE1060/HEV1060 setup to show up. It would be so popular, you might need more than one setup for everyone to hear.


 
 Was wondering this myself. Any chance Sennheiser will be there?


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

Is there a go-kart track nearby?


----------



## bearFNF

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Is there a go-kart track nearby?


 

 K1 speed in Irvine looks nice.


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> K1 speed in Irvine looks nice.




There is another location in Anaheim as well.

https://www.k1speed.com/locations.html

Edit: There are other K1s in Gardena and Ontario, but they are near Long Beach and San Bernardino.


----------



## thee8thgoonie

Can't wait, this will be my first meet!


----------



## third_eye

thee8thgoonie said:


> Can't wait, this will be my first meet!


 

 Wow, very cool!


----------



## third_eye

Coming Soon!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Coming Soon!


 
  
 Not soon enough, I am having withdraws.


----------



## bearFNF

Here's my weather, I'll be ready to go to SoCal real quick.


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Here's my weather, I'll be ready to go to SoCal real quick.


 
  
 oh dear, that does NOT look very friendly at all......


----------



## joe

That's nothing, @third_eye. Wait till it actually snows.


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> That's nothing, @third_eye. Wait till it actually snows.


 

 Wait, there's a time when it's not snowing?


----------



## joe

axelcloris said:


> Wait, there's a time when it's not snowing?


 
  
 Yeah, construction season.


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> Here's my weather, I'll be ready to go to SoCal real quick.


 
  
 I have some bad news. Because of the severe drought, no out of staters are allowed in until the foreseeable future.


----------



## Watagump

We did have a bad winter last year.


----------



## immtbiker

third_eye said:


> Coming Soon!


 
  
 So we _*will *_be holding class outside! Yay.


----------



## misterpk

I've got this booked in my calendar. This will be my first meet. Woo!
  
 Are most people going for both days, or just 1 of them? Will there be an option to purchase tickets for Sunday if I only purchase a ticket for Saturday and end up wanting the extra time?
  
 Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## pbui44

misterpk said:


> I've got this booked in my calendar. This will be my first meet. Woo!
> 
> Are most people going for both days, or just 1 of them? Will there be an option to purchase tickets for Sunday if I only purchase a ticket for Saturday and end up wanting the extra time?
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions!




I will be there both days. I remember from CanJam @ RMAF 2014 that individual day passes were for sale and multi-day passes were available as special deals. So for you, yes but you pay extra for each individual day ticket. If you show them your old pass, they might give you a discount, though.


----------



## third_eye

Radius Earphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Chord Electronics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Echobox Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Do tickets to these tend to sell out in advance? I won't know I can make it until much closer to the event.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Well, since I spent so much money on audio gear this year (Carbon, Gumby, Grado, Fostex, HD-650) I won't be going to this. I'd definitely love to, but moneys are not on my side. At least I've got nothing else to buy audiowise other than some balanced cables. Well, that and music.


----------



## Makiah S

I might acutally swing into this, depends on how much time off I can grab from work, I've got around 12 hours to play with before I take a trip into Europe in the spring [like a month later] 
  
 any one willing to share a hotel or allow me the use of a Coach ;3


----------



## third_eye

Headamp Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## fotomeow

Glad Chord and HiFiMan will be there. And hope HIFiman could bring their HE-6 and EF-6, in addition to the new line of HPs they are already bringing.
  
 But would be Awesome if Fostex could show up not only with their HPs but their amps too (HPA8c)!


----------



## UmustBKidn

SIGN.ME.UP.
  







  
 Please also advise of any and all parties.


----------



## third_eye

Meze Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> SIGN.ME.UP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will do! Hopefully, you can spend more time this year!


----------



## third_eye

JDS Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mscott58

See you there!!! Snagged a room at the Westin as well this year. Sweet. 

Cheers and Happy New Year!


----------



## Watagump

mscott58 said:


> See you there!!! Snagged a room at the Westin as well this year. Sweet.
> 
> Cheers and Happy New Year!


 
  
 We must go to dinner, I am buying, hopefully Brannan will be in also.


----------



## mscott58

watagump said:


> We must go to dinner, I am buying, hopefully Brannan will be in also.




Definitely!!! I'll pick up the drinks. Brannan will bring shirts. Cheers


----------



## third_eye

Gingko Audio, DanaCable, Wells Audio, and Aqua Hifi added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 75 days till I can check-in.  

Happy New Year!!


----------



## sonictransducer

I'm there.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I marked it on my calendar.


----------



## Stillhart

Mother coming to cover for me while I'm gone, hotel room reserved, I think I'm ready for CanJam!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Mother coming to cover for me while I'm gone, hotel room reserved, I think I'm ready for CanJam!


 
  
 Not yet you aren't. I think you need to go hit the go-kart track for a while.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Not yet you aren't. I think you need to go hit the go-kart track for a while.


 
  
 I don't know, @jude might ban me if I beat him again.  I might have to let him win this time.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I don't know, @jude might ban me if I beat him again.  I might have to let him win this time.


 
  
 This seems appropriate.


----------



## Makiah S

I might be able to Pull the time off for this one, it's only two days assuming I work the day before I fly out 
  
 Better question, what AirPort should I be flying into for this


----------



## musicman59

Hotel reservation.... check!
 Airplane ticket........ check!
 Ready for a great time... double check!


----------



## TraneTime

What's this!  No Sennheiser or Beyer?  I hope you're puttin' the screws to them!  Glad to see Stax is coming!


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Turns out I can make it after all. Just registered and booked a room!


----------



## third_eye

Ampsandsound, Beyerdynamic, Enigmacoustics, and Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> Ampsandsound, Beyerdynamic, Enigmacoustics, and Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!




Nice

What will Senn be bringing? The Orph2 perhaps?


----------



## Watagump

Does Sennheiser offer adult diapers before letting people audition the Orpheus?


----------



## Sam Edwards

I hope Sure decides to come. I don't want to get mobbed if I bring the KSE1500.


----------



## mscott58

sam edwards said:


> I hope Sure decides to come. I don't want to get mobbed if I bring the KSE1500.




+1!


----------



## Stillhart

sam edwards said:


> I hope Sure decides to come. I don't want to get mobbed if I bring the KSE1500.


 
  
 IF??


----------



## pbui44

musicman59 said:


> Hotel reservation.... check!
> Airplane ticket........ check!
> Ready for a great time... double check!




Being in California without my nephew in the state... triple check!

Wut, it's been 20 years since this happened...and this was before he was born! I mean, I love him and all, but with the huge added freedom, come on!


----------



## Neccros

Just curious, a couple of Socal meets ago there was a bunch of people selling used gear, but the last "CanJam" there was not... Any idea if the one in March will allow people to sell used gear?  Or is this "Same location, Different event" ??
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Stillhart

neccros said:


> Just curious, a couple of Socal meets ago there was a bunch of people selling used gear, but the last "CanJam" there was not... Any idea if the one in March will allow people to sell used gear?  Or is this "Same location, Different event" ??
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 At the last SoCal Canjam, there was a board up on the wall for people to post used gear for sale.  I actually sold an amp there.
  
 I hope they do something similar this year, but make it more obvious and let people know ahead of time.


----------



## third_eye

stillhart said:


> At the last SoCal Canjam, there was a board up on the wall for people to post used gear for sale.  I actually sold an amp there.
> 
> I hope they do something similar this year, but make it more obvious and let people know ahead of time.


 
  
 Yes, indeed! We will be doing the Buy/Sell Corner again this year.


----------



## Neccros

Yeah I didn't see anything last one...


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

mscott58 said:


> Nice
> 
> What will Senn be bringing? The Orph2 perhaps?


 
 Not according to the rep I met at CES but they are going to do a mobile tour, presumably with a bus/trailer set up.


----------



## mscott58

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Not according to the rep I met at CES but they are going to do a mobile tour, presumably with a bus/trailer set up.


 
 Hopefully with an armed guard after that original Orpheus was stolen...


----------



## pbui44

mscott58 said:


> Hopefully with an armed guard after that original Orpheus was stolen...




Gimme tactical gear, assault rifle, handgun, some grenades, 48 bottles of assorted IBC drinks, 2 cases of assorted hot pockets....ehhh 3 packs of assorted nabisco cookies, and load the MacBook demo with classical, orchestra, etc. and I am your man for the job!


----------



## thee8thgoonie

Can't wait! Very anxious to try out some new gear!


----------



## Sivert

Count me in. I had a great time last year, I am looking forward to coming again.


----------



## Batmaz

Is it worth going to? Are you required to purchase equipment there in order to go, or can you just walk around demoing things and have a good time? I've never been to one before, and I don't have any headphones yet. About to seal the deal on some used alpha dogs, though. Hopefully they are good.


----------



## Sivert

batmaz said:


> Is it worth going to? Are you required to purchase equipment there in order to go, or can you just walk around demoing things and have a good time? I've never been to one before, and I don't have any headphones yet. About to seal the deal on some used alpha dogs, though. Hopefully they are good.


 
 Yes, it is worth going and you don't have to buy anything, other than the entry ticket.
  
 I went for the first time last year, just after starting with this obsession (I mean hobby). I had a great time. You walk around looking and trying out lots of great equipment. I had a chance to try the HE-1000, differentf Mr Speakers headphones, some Audeze, Layla, UE, ...
  
 Great ambience and great people. Highly recommended.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

What gear do browsers (i.e. people not setting up a rig) normally bring down to the floor? I was planning on bringing my phone and a DAP as sources, and closed portable headphones for listening. Is that even necessary, or do the booths all have their own preselected music and headphones for you to try their stuff with?


----------



## Sivert

merrick said:


> What gear do browsers (i.e. people not setting up a rig) normally bring down to the floor? I was planning on bringing my phone and a DAP as sources, and closed portable headphones for listening. Is that even necessary, or do the booths all have their own preselected music and headphones for you to try their stuff with?


 
 They usually have everything needed to evaluate their products, but you probably still want to bring your own so you can better evaluate particular components. For example, if you are listening to a particular amp and you use their source, dac and headphone you will not know how much of the sound is due to the amp or the other components. However, if you use your source (including the music you are most familiar with), your dac and headphones, then you know that the differences in the sound will be due to the amp.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Okay, so I'll stick with my current plan. Thanks!


----------



## Netforce

Something very important to bring are adapters if you want to test your gear with other gear! I can't count the number of times I forgot to bring an adapter even though I have a million of them at home (just glancing at my desk I see 3 or 4 of them). Vendors will usually have some but events are long and things go missing even without ill intentions.
  
 Bring a 1/8th inch to 1/4th inch adapter. If you want to hear say a big ole fancy headphone with a 1/4th inch jack on your small dap/amp/dac/phone/zune/etc then bring a 1/4th inch to 1/8th inch adapter! Luckily some other attendees will bring adapters and can lend you one if you really want to test something. Last few meets I forgot a bunch of things like adapters or the cable to my He-400s but was able to borrow from a friend (thanks moe!). Also always remember that some people listen at very different volumes so make it a habit of turning down the volume when listening to new gear or turn down the volume after you finish listening to gear. Planars require some juice to power so the volume on an amp will be turned higher but if you follow that with a sensitive multi ba iem...
  
 Don't be afraid to approach other attendees about possibly listening to what they brought maybe minus a ciem. I love audio and I happily let others listen to what I have and it is a great conversation starter.


----------



## Watagump

batmaz said:


> Is it worth going to? Are you required to purchase equipment there in order to go, or can you just walk around demoing things and have a good time? I've never been to one before, and I don't have any headphones yet. About to seal the deal on some used alpha dogs, though. Hopefully they are good.


 
  
 Mr Speakers will be there, good time to test them out.


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

watagump said:


> Mr Speakers will be there, good time to test them out.


 
 I'll bring my personal pairs of primes and dogs as I don't think we will be exhibiting anything other than ETHER and ETHER C. Hopefully we still have some Fostex based stuff for sale in March. Then again, hopefully not


----------



## Byronb

As a reward for all the hard work you guys have done, I hope that you sell out of all of the Fostex stuff. I absolutely love my Primes.


----------



## third_eye

Campfire Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## musicman59

third_eye said:


> Campfire Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
 You need to convince MIT to join the list and show the Vero amplifier. I am fortunate to have a prototype at home right now and this little thing is powerful (3 watts) and sounds amazing! It kicks my V200 butt easy.....


----------



## Stillhart

merrick said:


> What gear do browsers (i.e. people not setting up a rig) normally bring down to the floor? I was planning on bringing my phone and a DAP as sources, and closed portable headphones for listening. Is that even necessary, or do the booths all have their own preselected music and headphones for you to try their stuff with?


 
  
 Last year I brought my portable headphones (HP100) and DAP (Fiio X5) along with a 1/8" to RCA (for using line out into an amp) and 1/8" to Coax with Coax cable (for using as a portable source into a DAC).  This let me test headphones, amps, and DAC's against equipment that I was familiar with, with music I was familiar with.  I was kind of a lot to haul around but totally worth it.
  
 Of course you don't NEED to bring any of that if you don't want.  You could just show up and sample the sweet sweet gear.  :-D


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Thanks!


----------



## StandUp713

stillhart said:


> Last year I brought my portable headphones (HP100) and DAP (Fiio X5) along with a 1/8" to RCA (for using line out into an amp) and 1/8" to Coax with Coax cable (for using as a portable source into a DAC).  This let me test headphones, amps, and DAC's against equipment that I was familiar with, with music I was familiar with.  I was kind of a lot to haul around but totally worth it.
> 
> Of course you don't NEED to bring any of that if you don't want.  You could just show up and sample the sweet sweet gear.  :-D



 


Did you have to check in your equipment? To ensure you are not walking out with display products. I was wanting to do the same thing; bring my portable amp/DAC/headphones to sample equipment with familiar equipment.


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet!! Delta says 60 days till I can check-in.


----------



## mikeg88

Reserved.


----------



## Stillhart

standup713 said:


> stillhart said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I brought my portable headphones (HP100) and DAP (Fiio X5) along with a 1/8" to RCA (for using line out into an amp) and 1/8" to Coax with Coax cable (for using as a portable source into a DAC).  This let me test headphones, amps, and DAC's against equipment that I was familiar with, with music I was familiar with.  I was kind of a lot to haul around but totally worth it.
> ...


 
  
 Nope, no check in required.  Some items were stolen at last year's SoCal Canjam and it was a major shock to everyone.  Generally speaking, it's not the kind of thing that happens in our community.  But there's always someone to ruin it for everyone else...
  


bearfnf said:


> Sweet!! Delta says 60 days till I can check-in.


 
  
 Here we go again...


----------



## rrollens

Is 64 Ears going to be there?


----------



## rrollens

And how about Shure? Will they be there?


----------



## Watagump

rrollens said:


> And how about Shure? Will they be there?


 
  
 People really want to try the KSE1500, dont they?


----------



## rrollens

watagump said:


> People really want to try the KSE1500, dont they?


 
 You better believe it!


----------



## wahsmoh

I'd suggest anyone who goes to Can Jam and wants to demo their goods.. just bring your headphones and a carrying case. It isn't worth it to lug around all your gear and constantly be reminded that you have to keep an eye on it. Leave the amp and DAC at home and just bring your favorite cans.. there are plenty of setups to go around. Also bring a flash drive with some of your own music in case you really want to get serious and try something out that you like but can't get a good feel for cause of different people's music selections.
  
 If there is a member's showcase this year I might sign up for it though. Last year I brought too much gear and never got a chance to let anyone hear any of it. It sat in boxes inside the pizza conference room. Can Jam is more of a vendors showcase.
  
 Another thing, I think there should be an off-duty cop or some kind of security guard at the upcoming CanJam. Why even take chances? The hobby has grown very big and there are always curious people outside the Head-fi community who want to stop by and listen. There isn't a way to track all of the guest coming in and with crowds you get shady people too that are eyeing goods they know the retail value of. I really am hoping that security gets stepped up this year. It would help the community and make people feel a bit more comfortable after last years shenanigans.


----------



## mscott58

wahsmoh said:


> I'd suggest anyone who goes to Can Jam and wants to demo their goods.. just bring your headphones and a carrying case. It isn't worth it to lug around all your gear and constantly be reminded that you have to keep an eye on it. Leave the amp and DAC at home and just bring your favorite cans.. there are plenty of setups to go around. Also bring a flash drive with some of your own music in case you really want to get serious and try something out that you like but can't get a good feel for cause of different people's music selections.
> 
> If there is a member's showcase this year I might sign up for it though. Last year I brought too much gear and never got a chance to let anyone hear any of it. It sat in boxes inside the pizza conference room. Can Jam is more of a vendors showcase.
> 
> Another thing, I think there should be an off-duty cop or some kind of security guard at the upcoming CanJam. Why even take chances? The hobby has grown very big and there are always curious people outside the Head-fi community who want to stop by and listen. There isn't a way to track all of the guest coming in and with crowds you get shady people too that are eyeing goods they know the retail value of. I really am hoping that security gets stepped up this year. It would help the community and make people feel a bit more comfortable after last years shenanigans.




A DAP is also good to bring to use as a source, both for having your music for amps or DACs and also as a reference for trying out headphones & IEMs. Regarding security it's hard to police dozens of tables across a bunch of different rooms. Best is if we all stay aware. Cheers


----------



## Watagump

I suggest people bring money.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Well, this happens to fall right during my spring break when I am planning on going on college visits in California and I officially convinced my parents to let me go! Going to buy my ticket soon, I can't wait!!


----------



## AxelCloris

watagump said:


> I suggest people bring money.


 
  
 But if we do that then we're highly likely to spend it!


----------



## gilency

No DIY corner?
 I was planning on bringing the Megatron and KGSSHV plus my Staxes, and counting on visiting with Milos and Frank.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

gilency said:


> No DIY corner?
> I was planning on bringing the Megatron and KGSSHV plus my Staxes, and counting on visiting with Milos and Frank.


 
  
 If you have a chance to bring the Megatron, I would love to try it out.  Just done building my KGSSHV, I wanna try a different flavor.  Do you happen to have the DIY T2 too?


----------



## third_eye

FiiO added to exhibitor list!


----------



## s235310241

Count on me


----------



## pbui44

third_eye said:


> FiiO added to exhibitor list!




Wow, interesting...keep expanding the exhibitor list.


----------



## gilency

Would like to hear from the organizers, is there a DIY room?


----------



## third_eye

gilency said:


> Would like to hear from the organizers, is there a DIY room?


 
  
 Due to the large growth of show exhibitor count and the increased amount of attendee traffic from outside the community, we won't be doing a Member Showcase room this time. Please PM me directly, as there might be other opportunities to showcase DIY projects.


----------



## mrbig

I don't see JH Audio in the exhibitor list. Do you anticipate they'll attend?


----------



## kyle1010

Hey guys, first timer to CanJam here as well! I'm a relative noob to head-fi. My only experience with a trade show was T.H.E. Show Newport last May in the big headphone room(way too noisy for most open back demoing), and Woo Audio's room upstairs. I'm currently rockin a WA7 with WA7tp power supply(CBS Hytron tubes), stock dac, and LCD-Xs. I got my eye on a few upgrades that I'm hoping maybe someone could bring if they own so I can check em out! Anyone have a Chord 2Qute dac, WA22 amp, or any reasonably priced upgrade cables for Audeze LCDs?


----------



## mscott58

kyle1010 said:


> Hey guys, first timer to CanJam here as well! I'm a relative noob to head-fi. My only experience with a trade show was T.H.E. Show Newport last May in the big headphone room(way too noisy for most open back demoing), and Woo Audio's room upstairs. I'm currently rockin a WA7 with WA7tp power supply(CBS Hytron tubes), stock dac, and LCD-Xs. I got my eye on a few upgrades that I'm hoping maybe someone could bring if they own so I can check em out! Anyone have a Chord 2Qute dac, WA22 amp, or any reasonably priced upgrade cables for Audeze LCDs?


 
 It will be fun. And Chord, Woo and Audeze are all exhibiting,as well a number of cable manufacturers (e.g. Audioquest) so you should have all of your wishes granted! Cheers and see you there


----------



## Neccros

Are we allowed to ask in this thread what people are bringing to sell?  I'm looking for something and would like to connect with the person at CanJam if possible....


----------



## Stillhart

neccros said:


> Are we allowed to ask in this thread what people are bringing to sell?  I'm looking for something and would like to connect with the person at CanJam if possible....


 
  
 Until they announce another thread for that purpose, this is as good a place as any to ask.  It might be helpful to also post what you're looking for.  I know that I don't plan on bringing anything down just yet, but that may change if I know someone is looking for something.
  
 Oh, there's a chance I'll have my HE-560 for sale, BTW.


----------



## Neccros

Out of respect for the thread, I didn't to advertise what I am looking for.
  
 But since you asked, I am looking for an Objective2 amp or ideally the O2/ODAC combo


----------



## Stillhart

neccros said:


> Out of respect for the thread, I didn't to advertise what I am looking for.
> 
> But since you asked, I am looking for an Objective2 amp or ideally the O2/ODAC combo


 
  
 Well, if nothing else, JDS Labs will be exhibiting and should have one to listen to.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Neccros

stillhart said:


> Well, if nothing else, JDS Labs will be exhibiting and should have one to listen to.  Good luck with your search!


 
 Wonder if they will be offering a show discount??  hmmmmm hint hint... LOL


----------



## Sko0byDoo

third_eye said:


> Due to the large growth of show exhibitor count and the increased amount of attendee traffic from outside the community, we won't be doing a Member Showcase room this time. Please PM me directly, as there might be other opportunities to showcase DIY projects.


 
  
 Last year, I noticed the conference/pizza room on the third floor was unused/empty.  Can we just use that room for members' showcase?


----------



## third_eye

sko0bydoo said:


> Last year, I noticed the conference/pizza room on the third floor was unused/empty.  Can we just use that room for members' showcase?


 
  
 Yeah, that's a good idea but the room is tentatively booked. Will update the thread if plans change.


----------



## Watagump

I want my badge, Warren, quit slacking.


----------



## gilency

Going 100% commercial and forgoing our roots?
 I worry about this community if Frank Cooter or Milos are not there along with other DIY'er's showcasing their own builds or unusual equipment.


----------



## pbui44

gilency said:


> Going 100% commercial and forgoing our roots?
> I worry about this community if Frank Cooter or Milos are not there along with other DIY'er's showcasing their own builds or unusual equipment.




Jude and others would have to find a new place with more space to add new sections and figure out how to do everything that everyone wants in a show. In the meantime, it seems that exhibitors will take priority. Many of them are located nearby, anyways.

Edit: Grammar is more understandable now.


----------



## Stillhart

gilency said:


> Going 100% commercial and forgoing our roots?
> I worry about this community if Frank Cooter or Milos are not there along with other DIY'er's showcasing their own builds or unusual equipment.


 
  
 Seems a little unfair to the exhibitors who came from Head-fi's roots.  Moon Audio, Cavalli Audio, etc...


----------



## CrocCap

most attendees would probably benefit more from the commercial exhibitors, getting to try stuff they might actually be in the market for.  Rather than franks one off, not for sale, estat amps, or milos unobtainium r10's.  I still love having the opportunity to hear those types of rigs though. id bring one of my old tube amps if there is a member room.


----------



## Insidious Meme

gilency said:


> Going 100% commercial and forgoing our roots?
> I worry about this community if Frank Cooter or Milos are not there along with other DIY'er's showcasing their own builds or unusual equipment.




I equate CanJam to CES. Except CanJam is to a more focused crowd. Nothing wrong with it. Just understand what it is.


----------



## Neccros

I kinda liked the meet they had at the same hotel back in 2014... It was smaller, had less vendors, and more user tables...


----------



## rrollens

For many folks this Event and others like it give potential buyers the rare opportunity in this hobby to listen, compare, and shop for gear rather then relying on reviews and opinions of others. One can rack up quite a debt with re-stocking fees on the hit and miss,  buy, try, and return circuit. I for one am very grateful that we have this opportunity made available in So. Cal and locations throughout the world. Thanks! Ill be there!


----------



## buke9

Just bought my ticket. Hotel and air also. Shorter wait than the Liquid Carbon so I can wait.


----------



## swannie007

neccros said:


> I kinda liked the meet they had at the same hotel back in 2014... It was smaller, had less vendors, and more user tables...


 

 I was at the 2014 meet and enjoyed it immensely. I was on holiday from Australia at the time. I remember sitting at Frank Cooters' table and having a great conversation with him about his gear and how he got started in the business etc. and he was an absolute gentleman. Many others who's names I forget were equally accomodating and the whole thing had a "neighbourly" feel to it. It would be a shame to lose this due to creeping commercialism. Hell, they even have bloody speakers and full 2 channel systems at some shows now! I thought this was head-fi! I know that the moderators won't like my opinion on the matter and I realise that this is now a business but I would sure miss the close knit "neighbourly" feel of past shows. It would be an immense pity, in my opinion, if we forget our roots and the "little guy" was pushed aside in the rush towards the dollars. I believe that there is room for both to co-exist and every effort should be made to make it happen.  
 Just my 2c worth as a little guy who buys these products and loves this hobby.   
 Hope to see many of you there this year if I can make it (waiting for work visa's etc). Cheers from Oz.


----------



## buke9

swannie007 said:


> I was at the 2014 meet and enjoyed it immensely. I was on holiday from Australia at the time. I remember sitting at Frank Cooters' table and having a great conversation with him about his gear and how he got started in the business etc. and he was an absolute gentleman. Many others who's names I forget were equally accomodating and the whole thing had a "neighbourly" feel to it. It would be a shame to lose this due to creeping commercialism. Hell, they even have bloody speakers and full 2 channel systems at some shows now! I thought this was head-fi! I know that the moderators won't like my opinion on the matter and I realise that this is now a business but I would sure miss the close knit "neighbourly" feel of past shows. It would be an immense pity, in my opinion, if we forget our roots and the "little guy" was pushed aside in the rush towards the dollars. I believe that there is room for both to co-exist and every effort should be made to make it happen.
> Just my 2c worth as a little guy who buys these products and loves this hobby.
> Hope to see many of you there this year if I can make it (waiting for work visa's etc). Cheers from Oz.


 
 If there is money to be made the big boys will be coming in sad to say.


----------



## pbui44

insidious meme said:


> I equate CanJam to CES. Except CanJam is to a more focused crowd. Nothing wrong with it. Just understand what it is.




I think this is why there are local Denver meets happening frequently, despite having CanJam@RMAF.


----------



## bearFNF

There are usually mini meets happening in the evenings during CanJams after dinner, just need to get together and set it up.


----------



## Stillhart

I think some people are blowing the "commercial" aspect of the show way out of proportion.  You realize that there with be a thousand+ people attending who are not commercial?  These people (i.e. us) are what make the show, just as much as the gear on display.  Just because there isn't an official members room, doesn't mean you can't hang out with members and listen to their gear.
  
Here are my impressions of the social side of Canjam Socal last year.  It should say something to you that I split my show impressions into two posts: one for gear and one for the social aspect.  It was my first Canjam and I made a lot of friends.  If you read through the post, you'll see that none of the cool people I met or fun memories I made were from meeting someone at an official member table or member area.  
  
 And the same kinds of things happened at the Schiit Show and RMAF last year as well.  I met and hung out with lots of people.  We had meals, we had mini-meets in hotel rooms, we went karting, we sampled various alcohols, etc.  These things happen organically if you let them.
  
 My point is simply this:  the social aspect is what you make of it.  Canjam is a place where everyone you meet shares at least one giant thing in common with you:  our love of the hobby.  You can walk up to anyone and start talking about gear and you'll be met with an enthusiastic reply from a new friend.  Who cares if it's someone's personal gear or you're at the RHA table listening to their stuff and talking to those crazy Scots?  The social scene is there and accessible and it's great.  Don't knock it until you've tried it.
  
 I plan on using a Sharpie to write my forum name in big letters on my name tag.  I hope to see you all there and make some new friends yet again.


----------



## Watagump

stillhart said:


> I think some people are blowing the "commercial" aspect of the show way out of proportion.  You realize that there with be a thousand+ people attending who are not commercial?  These people (i.e. us) are what make the show, just as much as the gear on display.  Just because there isn't an official members room, doesn't mean you can't hang out with members and listen to their gear.
> 
> Here are my impressions of the social side of Canjam Socal last year.  It should say something to you that I split my show impressions into two posts: one for gear and one for the social aspect.  It was my first Canjam and I made a lot of friends.  If you read through the post, you'll see that none of the cool people I met or fun memories I made were from meeting someone at an official member table or member area.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have already been talking to people in threads about going out to dinner. Not sure which night that will be, but its in the works. I have 3 people so far, I will be looking to fill out 2 more spots once we get closer to the dates, or even while at the show. So once the show is done for the day, its not the end of a good time.


----------



## Hansotek

+10 Stillhart. Making friends and all of the off-the-grid hang-outs really make the experience for me.


----------



## pbui44

Funny, I thought the folks at the RHA table were Irish.  

Of those who are "commercial" and "non-commercial", I am in between. While I do like to mod my stuff, I prefer to at least leave anything in and around the driver alone. It's more than just keeping the driver not damaged, but really to keep the original sound signature and change whatever treble peak I find not ideal. So while I really enjoy seeing new stuff, I also really enjoy hearing stuff that is modded, no longer available, or both. 

I heard of a Sony MDR-R10 being demoed at last year's CanJam@SoCal, so seeing this at the show is enough for me, but seeing more rare stuff would be much better.


----------



## LoryWiv

I am attending CanJam for my 1st time in SoCal and am super excited. I certainly understand the appeal of meets but to be able to listen to such a wide array of equipment I've read about on this site, but isn't available to demo. where I live, is a dream come true. For me this is the appeal of a large event even if that requires vendors (many of whom I hope are enthusiasts as well.) Anyway, very much looking forward looking forward to seeing you all in March!


----------



## Venture Guy

+1


----------



## Stillhart

pbui44 said:


> Funny, I thought the folks at the RHA table were Irish.


 
  
 Technically, one of their reps is Irish.  But the company is based out of Glasgow.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Sennheiser as an Official Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2016!


----------



## rrollens

Forgive the question but, this will be the first CanJam I will be attending and was wondering if besides sampling the goods, can you purchase them as well? Are there "Show" prices and specials available?


----------



## buke9

rrollens said:


> Forgive the question but, this will be the first CanJam I will be attending and was wondering if besides sampling the goods, can you purchase them as well? Are there "Show" prices and specials available?


 
 This will be my first CanJam also but at other meets there are some that give deals on there goods. Got my Ether-C's 10% off and a free DUM cable pretty good deal. I didn't get them at the time but it was still a good deal . Others had deals on there gear also.


----------



## Watagump

rrollens said:


> Forgive the question but, this will be the first CanJam I will be attending and was wondering if besides sampling the goods, can you purchase them as well? Are there "Show" prices and specials available?


 
  
 Yes you can purchase items, deals vary between sellers.


----------



## Netforce

watagump said:


> Yes you can purchase items, deals vary between sellers.


 
 Noble K10 ultra super special CanJam edition for $100!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh how I wish~


----------



## Watagump

netforce said:


> Noble K10 ultra super special CanJam edition for $100!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like a decent value eh?


----------



## third_eye

OSSIC added to exhibitor list!


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


> OSSIC added to exhibitor list!


 
 Looks intriguing .


----------



## mithrandir38

Missed Canjam last year, but made the Schiit show and had fun hanging with Jude and Warren. I'm guessing Warren will show up with Cavalli this year at the Westin...


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 50 days till I can check-in.


----------



## reddog

I am so tempted to go to CanJam but I will be moving about that time. Perhaps next year. Er why can't money grow on trees lol


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 50 days till I can check-in.


 
 49 days too many!! I can't wait....


----------



## third_eye

Puro Sounds Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## UJ95x

Can't wait to go! Hoping I can go both days this time since I spent half of my time last year completing the scavenger hunt


----------



## Stillhart

uj95x said:


> Can't wait to go! Hoping I can go both days this time since I spent half of my time last year completing the scavenger hunt


 
  
 I like the SHaG because it gets me visiting tables I might not have otherwise.  I'd recommend that everyone do it, but that is bad for my chances of winning!


----------



## third_eye

Jerry Harvey Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sivert

Looking forward to go again this year, I just got my entrance tickets and I did the hotel reservation 2 months ago. Hopefully Shure will come and bring their new electrostatic earphones.


----------



## buke9

sivert said:


> Looking forward to go again this year, I just got my entrance tickets and I did the hotel reservation 2 months ago. Hopefully Shure will come and bring their new electrostatic earphones.


 
 I'm hoping to hear them also.


----------



## soundmanmike

definetly going to this show...


----------



## third_eye

Atomic Floyd added to exhibitor list!


----------



## UJ95x

Anybody remember if there were any sales last year? Might be tempted to actually buy something this time around


----------



## musicman59

uj95x said:


> Anybody remember if there were any sales last year? Might be tempted to actually buy something this time around


 
 Last year I bough my custom UE there. They were offering 25% off and free ear scanning. I also bought my Riva. It was also on sale but don't remember the discount.


----------



## UJ95x

musicman59 said:


> Last year I bough my custom UE there. They were offering 25% off and free ear scanning. I also bought my Riva. It was also on sale but don't remember the discount.



Awesome! I was looking at some of the UE CIEMs. Hoping to try out the UE 4 and 5 Pros


----------



## musicman59

I tried all of them and personally I liked the 5 the best even better other more expensive. With the promotion they cost me $450.


----------



## Trager

uj95x said:


> Anybody remember if there were any sales last year? Might be tempted to actually buy something this time around


 

 There were some pretty solid deals going around last year. I'm trying to refrain from upgrading gear until CanJam this time.


----------



## UJ95x

musicman59 said:


> I tried all of them and personally I liked the 5 the best even better other more expensive. With the promotion they cost me $450.



Are the 5s supposed to be more neutral?


----------



## musicman59

uj95x said:


> Are the 5s supposed to be more neutral?


 
 UE has a very nice setup to try different IEMs. They have an universal IEM with all the different drivers they use. It is connected to am iPad which is connected to the source. The IPad has on the screen all the different models and you select which one you want to listen to. That activates the corresponding drivers in the IEM so it is very easy and convenient to switch models on a fly to compare.
  
 On Saturday I was concentrated on the upper tier IEMs but I was not 100% sold in any of them but had a little inclination on the 11s. That evening my friend Wotts who also was trying them out told me he really liked the 5s. Sunday morning went back to their boot to try them. To my surprise I liked them much better than any other ones. To my ears they are more neutral and natural sounding but again it depends on your sound taste. Wotts and I both bought the 5s.


----------



## Stillhart

sivert said:


> Looking forward to go again this year, I just got my entrance tickets and I did the hotel reservation 2 months ago. Hopefully Shure will come and bring their new electrostatic earphones.


 
  
 Jude will surely (no pun intended) be bringing his.  Maybe you can corner him and ask him for a demo.  :-D
  


musicman59 said:


> Last year I bough my custom UE there. They were offering 25% off and free ear scanning. I also bought my Riva. It was also on sale but don't remember the discount.


 
  
 The Riva Turbo X is normally $350 and was on sale for $300.  I heard some of their new stuff at CES and it's impressive.  I hope they bring some of it to Socal!
  
 Oh and on the subject of sales, I know MrSpeakers generally has show pricing on their stuff also.


----------



## Tristan944

I've never been before but I am going to try to attend this year. What happens as the convention? Do people have gear set up to listen to? Do I have to bring my own headphones?


----------



## Watagump

tristan944 said:


> I've never been before but I am going to try to attend this year. What happens as the convention? Do people have gear set up to listen to? Do I have to bring my own headphones?


 
  
 Vendors are there to test and buy stuff, you can also bring your own to try different DAC's AMP's etc etc.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Ooh do we get badges for attending? I absolutely cannot wait for this! Sounds like it will be so much fun.


----------



## LoryWiv

Interested in the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP. Didn't see Onkyo on the vendor list, perhaps it's below the radar of a mega-corporation like Onkyo. Anyone know if a DP-X1 unit might be available for a listen in SoCal.?


----------



## Netforce

lorywiv said:


> Interested in the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP. Didn't see Onkyo on the vendor list, perhaps it's below the radar of a mega-corporation like Onkyo. Anyone know if a DP-X1 unit might be available for a listen in SoCal.?


 
 I am quite a big fan of my Onkyo ES-CTI300 and been waiting for more news about a launch in the states for their new headphones and dap. Fingers crossed they will get a booth at CanJam! If I remember correctly their parent company is Gibson and they may be wanting to get into more headphones stuff.


----------



## boblauer

Here's a silly question, will there be day of the event passes without pre-registration? I only hesitate because layoffs expected at work and eat versus hobby have to side with the wife and pick eat.


----------



## third_eye

boblauer said:


> Here's a silly question, will there be day of the event passes without pre-registration? I only hesitate because layoffs expected at work and eat versus hobby have to side with the wife and pick eat.


 
  
 Yes, passes can be purchased on the day of the event and hope all works out ok at work!


----------



## Trager

tristan944 said:


> I've never been before but I am going to try to attend this year. What happens as the convention? Do people have gear set up to listen to? Do I have to bring my own headphones?


 

 Vendors will have all kinds of good stuff set up (and the showcase room from the hardcore Head-fi guys will blow your mind), but a lot of amps and DACs will have some pretty serious phones already there. It can make it hard to really judge stuff. I recommend bringing at least one set that you're really familiar with. Last year was my first year, and I brought my Westone W40s for a reference set. This year, I'm planning on bringing my Westone W60 as a headphone reference, and using my iPhone 6S+ with TIDAL as a reference source. 
  
 I highly recommend setting up a playlist of high quality music that you know well and can look for when you're testing systems, too.


----------



## velvetx

When are you announcing Ultimate Ears as being an exhibitor at CJ SoCal?


----------



## third_eye

velvetx said:


> When are you announcing Ultimate Ears as being an exhibitor at CJ SoCal?


 
  Now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ultimate Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

ModWright Instruments added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Airist Audio and Verisonix added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Emotiva and 1964 Ears/64 Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mithrandir38

Just talked to Justin Weber from Ampsandsound; he'll be there with the Kenzie amp and "a more powerful amp". I've been looking forward to hearing their designs.


----------



## austinpop

Was hoping to catch the latest crop of sub-$2k DAC/Amps from Ayre, Simaudio, and NuPrime, but so far none of them seem to be listed as attending or exhibiting.

Any of these manufacturers in the pipeline? One can hope!


----------



## taropaste

Went to my first CanJam last year and was a bit overwhelmed and intimidated. There was so much to see/hear! Very excited to go again this year!

Don't think there's any chance of getting Audio Technica to show up is there? They seem to only do cons that are as big as CES.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Edwards

sivert said:


> Looking forward to go again this year, I just got my entrance tickets and I did the hotel reservation 2 months ago. Hopefully Shure will come and bring their new electrostatic earphones.


 

 I'll bring my KSE1500's. Keep an eye out for me! I'll try to find some extra tips to bring along.


----------



## Watagump

sam edwards said:


> I'll bring my KSE1500's. Keep an eye out for me! I'll try to find some extra tips to bring along.


 
  
 BIG MISTAKE, you just put a huge target on your back.


----------



## Sam Edwards

watagump said:


> BIG MISTAKE, you just put a huge target on your back.


 

 PM me if you want to meet up. No biggie.


----------



## Sivert

sam edwards said:


> I'll bring my KSE1500's. Keep an eye out for me! I'll try to find some extra tips to bring along.


 
 Thanks! I have the SE846, are the tips the same?


----------



## Sam Edwards

sivert said:


> Thanks! I have the SE846, are the tips the same?


 

 I believe so.


----------



## buke9

sam edwards said:


> I'll bring my KSE1500's. Keep an eye out for me! I'll try to find some extra tips to bring along.


 
 Would love to hear them from my QP1R.


----------



## Watagump

sam edwards said:


> PM me if you want to meet up. No biggie.


 
  
 I will be working at the Noble booth as a slave, I mean volunteer, stop by and say hello.


----------



## Trager

sam edwards said:


> I'll bring my KSE1500's. Keep an eye out for me! I'll try to find some extra tips to bring along.


 

 What @Watagump said. I'm a serious IEM-phile, I would absolutely LOVE to try those guys. I'll have a whole bagful of tips -- I'm sure something will fit.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We'll be showing *TWO new products *at CanJam. See us in the private suite upstairs.


----------



## Watagump

hifiguy528 said:


> We'll be showing *TWO new products *at CanJam. See us in the private suite upstairs.


 
  
 I need to try this with chicks, can I borrow the suite for a while?


----------



## ejong7

hifiguy528 said:


> We'll be showing *TWO new products *at CanJam. See us in the private suite upstairs.


 
 Wow Mike that's some suspense and hype you're creating there. And its still about a month till the event.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ejong7 said:


> Wow Mike that's some suspense and hype you're creating there. And its still about a month till the event.


 
  
 Flights are cheaper when you book ahead.


----------



## kljash

A few friends and I are driving down from utah, and plan to stay the following week. Any advice from those of you in California? The only thing we are set on is making our way up to see the redwoods at some point.


----------



## Byronb

kljash said:


> A few friends and I are driving down from utah, and plan to stay the following week. Any advice from those of you in California? The only thing we are set on is making our way up to see the redwoods at some point.


 
 Don't miss Yosemite!


----------



## mithrandir38

byronb said:


> Don't miss Yosemite!



I second that! One of the great jewels!


----------



## third_eye

Warwick Audio Technologies added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Pioneer added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Here's the new SoCal Avatar!


----------



## third_eye




----------



## Sam Edwards

trager said:


> What @Watagump said. I'm a serious IEM-phile, I would absolutely LOVE to try those guys. I'll have a whole bagful of tips -- I'm sure something will fit.


 
  
  


watagump said:


> I will be working at the Noble booth as a slave, I mean volunteer, stop by and say hello.


 

 Please remind me as it draws near. I'm in Santa Monica if you want to meet for a cup 'o joe and a quick listen...


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Here's the new SoCal Avatar!


 
  
GIMME.


----------



## rrollens

third_eye said:


> Pioneer added to exhibitor list!


 

 Does that mean Onkyo is not far behind? Really wanting to hear their DP-X1 DAP


----------



## LoryWiv

rrollens said:


> Does that mean Onkyo is not far behind? Really wanting to hear their DP-X1 DAP


 

 +1. Definitely interested in DP-X1 DAP and No. American release is reportedly soon.


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

kljash said:


> A few friends and I are driving down from utah, and plan to stay the following week. Any advice from those of you in California? The only thing we are set on is making our way up to see the redwoods at some point.


 
 Big Sur is amazing


----------



## kljash

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll add Yosemite and big sur to the list.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Sequoia is one of the great National Parks. More bears than Yellowstone.


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

kljash said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll add Yosemite and big sur to the list.


 
 I'd also recommend hitting up some beaches in San Diego. La Jolla is the ritzy one, Ocean Beach is the hippie one, Pacific Beach is the College/Bro beach.


----------



## Byronb

mrspeakerspeter said:


> I'd also recommend hitting up some beaches in San Diego. La Jolla is the ritzy one, Ocean Beach is the hippie one, Pacific Beach is the College/Bro beach.


 
 You summed that rather well!


----------



## jfs95

Does anyone know if the Westin still has rooms available at the discounted rate?


----------



## buke9

jfs95 said:


> Does anyone know if the Westin still has rooms available at the discounted rate?


 
 They will have one as I'm going to cancel my room. I got a room at the Wyndham less than a half a mile away for $240 dollars cheaper for my 3 night stay.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

kljash said:


> A few friends and I are driving down from utah, and plan to stay the following week. Any advice from those of you in California? The only thing we are set on is making our way up to see the redwoods at some point.


 
  
 Visit The Source AV Group. The stuff there will blow your mind. I can spend days there...
  
 http://thesourceav.com/photo-gallery/


----------



## Stillhart

austinpop said:


> Was hoping to catch the latest crop of sub-$2k DAC/Amps from Ayre, Simaudio, and NuPrime, but so far none of them seem to be listed as attending or exhibiting.
> 
> Any of these manufacturers in the pipeline? One can hope!


 
  
 You might check out Questyle.  The $1300 CMA600i is their new AIO and it's pretty good!


----------



## austinpop

stillhart said:


> You might check out Questyle.  The $1300 CMA600i is their new AIO and it's pretty good!


 
 Thanks for the pointer. That just grows my list!


----------



## warrenpchi

hifiguy528 said:


> We'll be showing *TWO new products *at CanJam. See us in the private suite upstairs.


 
  
 Hmm, we might be doing secret sneak peeks for *TWO new products* as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


 LOLOLOLOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to see and hear what Jack's been cookin'!  Great stuff I'm sure!


----------



## Neccros

hifiguy528 said:


> Visit The Source AV Group. The stuff there will blow your mind. I can spend days there...
> 
> http://thesourceav.com/photo-gallery/


 
 Do they sell personal audio??? Or is it all super high end home theater/audio gear? I live right by there and wouldn't mind taking a peek


----------



## warrenpchi

neccros said:


> hifiguy528 said:
> 
> 
> > Visit The Source AV Group. The stuff there will blow your mind. I can spend days there...
> ...


 
  
 They do indeed, and they are expanding their personal audio section.  Ask for Jason Lord, tell him Warren sent ya.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, here's some background on what they're up to:  http://headphone.guru/the-source-av-presents-questyle-a-personal-audio-event/
  
 I've been trying to convince them that they should come to CanJam SoCal... and bring all that McIntosh and Focal gear they're hoarding up in their place... perhaps you can put in a good word as well?


----------



## Neccros

warrenpchi said:


> They do indeed, and they are expanding their personal audio section.  Ask for Jason Lord, tell him Warren sent ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do they carry budget stuff too??  Cause I'm a cheap person!! (Just cant afford a lot)


----------



## Watagump

neccros said:


> Do they carry budget stuff too??  Cause I'm a cheap person!! (Just cant afford a lot)


 
  
 Sure they do, maybe a t-shirt or coffee mug?


----------



## Neccros

watagump said:


> Sure they do, maybe a t-shirt or coffee mug?




LOL. Sometimes I think I am in the wrong hobby.


----------



## third_eye

Empire Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## pbui44

neccros said:


> LOL. Sometimes I think I am in the wrong hobby.




You can always attend antique cars shows as well.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

neccros said:


> Do they sell personal audio??? Or is it all super high end home theater/audio gear? I live right by there and wouldn't mind taking a peek


 
  
 This was taken a few weeks ago. They've added more since.


----------



## Neccros

What do they use for sources??? Or is it bring your own laptop, ipod, turntable, etc??


----------



## Peti

Looking forward for my first Head-Fi meet on the 19th of March! 
  
 Just purchased a ticket, I'm excited about it. I have a JVC flagship (DX700) dunno if I should bring it over...?


----------



## Watagump

peti said:


> Looking forward for my first Head-Fi meet on the 19th of March!
> 
> Just purchased a ticket, I'm excited about it. I have a JVC flagship (DX700) dunno if I should bring it over...?


 
  
 If you might be interested in buying something new to drive them, then by all means bring them. Even if not, maybe test them out on things just for fun. On the flip side, you might see so many things you want to try that you just dont even care about them.


----------



## Peti

Good point. Guess I just bring my ears with me for this one!


----------



## UJ95x

Anybody know if there will be a student discount for the tickets this year? I know there was one last year, but this year it's only showing the regular pricing for either day or the whole weekend


----------



## third_eye

uj95x said:


> Anybody know if there will be a student discount for the tickets this year? I know there was one last year, but this year it's only showing the regular pricing for either day or the whole weekend


 
  
 unfortunately, not this time


----------



## Watagump

I want a free CanJam t-shirt.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> I want a free CanJam t-shirt.


 
  
 That's easy. Just sign up as a volunteer.


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> That's easy. Just sign up as a volunteer.


 
  
 Yo evil man, you know I already am, just not for the CanJam staff.


----------



## AxelCloris

watagump said:


> Yo evil man, you know I already am, just not for the CanJam staff.


 

 Brannan doesn't give out free shirts to his volunteers? Lame.


----------



## Watagump

axelcloris said:


> Brannan doesn't give out free shirts to his volunteers? Lame.


 
  
 I already have those, I want something new.


----------



## UJ95x

third_eye said:


> unfortunately, not this time


Damn, alright thanks. Just bought my ticket then


----------



## Luckbad

Just realized my wife and kid will be out of town for at least the first day of CanJam, so I should definitely be there. Woo!


----------



## pbui44

luckbad said:


> Just realized my wife and kid will be out of town for at least the first day of CanJam, so I should definitely be there. Woo!




If you want, you can bring the Audio-GD Master-11 and your laptop, so that others can listen and possibly buy them.


----------



## Luckbad

pbui44 said:


> If you want, you can bring the Audio-GD Master-11 and your laptop, so that others can listen and possibly buy them.


 
  
 It'll be sold by then.  Also, it weights 33 pounds. Recently dragged it to a meet.


----------



## adpo

Just confirmed I could make it, see you guys there!


----------



## Larmeister

I'll be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Zashoomin

I hate to be negative about this event as it seems like it is going to be a lot of fun, but I am extremely dissapointed that that there will not be a section for members to show off their gear this year.  Last year was small, and this year there isn't one.  But even though it was small, I had a lot of fun.  I realize that vendors will have a lot of what people will be bringing and also that head-fi would like to make back their money, but this takes away from a lot of reasons why I love going to meets. 
  
 There just isn't that same sense of community as when people got to show off their stuff.  I used to talk with a lot of people who would bring their stuff to the meet and hearing how passionate they are about it was so fun and exciting.  Also the stuff that people bring usually combine different things not all from the same vendor and it tends to sound better.
  
 Also, another big reason is DIY.  I realize that DIY just isn't hat big in the head-fi community anymore and that especially makes me really sad.  DIY isn't for everyone, but I love to show off what I made and I am sure that other DIY people would like to as well.  All of our stuff is unique and will not be able to be found anywhere else in the show either.  Also on a side note, a lot of the companies that you will see at the show are started by people who started out in DIY and started company eventually because people liked their stuff so much.  
  
 I don't know, to just seems like when I look back the most fun I had wasn't going around to the vendors and listening to their gear, but going around to the member tables.  
  
 Anyway, I will not be attending this year and hope that next year I will be able to show off my gear again.  Also, I apologize for the terrible grammar and writing.


----------



## swannie007

I completely agree with this and lament the passing of a more "intimate and friendly" time.
 See my post #252 in this thread.
 Just my 2c worth and it seems others also think it a shame. Perhaps we can prevail on the organizers to reinstitute the members "own gear and DIY" area again in the future.


----------



## Frank I

Looking forward to this show next month to see my West Coast compadres..


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> *CanJam Volunteers*
> In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam *Singapore* T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


 
 Ethan you might want to change that.


----------



## AxelCloris

ejong7 said:


> Ethan you might want to change that.


 
  
 Nah, folks are getting Singapore T-shirts. It's cheaper to make one batch for both shows.


----------



## AudiophileAri

I rep a headphone company thats attending - can you recommend some must-haves for them to bring to CanJam?


----------



## gilency

zashoomin said:


> I hate to be negative about this event as it seems like it is going to be a lot of fun, but I am extremely dissapointed that that there will not be a section for members to show off their gear this year.  Last year was small, and this year there isn't one.  But even though it was small, I had a lot of fun.  I realize that vendors will have a lot of what people will be bringing and also that head-fi would like to make back their money, but this takes away from a lot of reasons why I love going to meets.
> 
> There just isn't that same sense of community as when people got to show off their stuff.  I used to talk with a lot of people who would bring their stuff to the meet and hearing how passionate they are about it was so fun and exciting.  Also the stuff that people bring usually combine different things not all from the same vendor and it tends to sound better.
> 
> ...


 
 That is the same reason I am not going.
 A real shame this has become a commercial venture and the ones who started it all get shoved to the side.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Wonder if Ethan and crew can do CanJam in March and a regular member meet in August/Sept. in the Valley like a few years back.  A lot of work but this way, everyone will get a chance to interact with commercial vendors and diyers alike.  I, personally, would like to see what's the latest/greatest Frank Cooter cooked up.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I miss the user demo rooms from a few years ago. It's a great chance to hang with other enthusiasts without somebody trying to sell you something. I brought my Analog Square Paper TU-05 and the designers from Audeze brought their phones over to check it out. Great chance for the vendors to do a little research in the field. I already spent my headphone budget this year and then some on the Sure KSE1500. So I'm going just to schmooze. And share, especially if Sure doesn't show up.


----------



## swannie007

It seems more and more people are coming forward and voicing their sadness/displeasure at the commercialisation of the event. Hell, some events even have rooms full of speakers and regular stereo "stuff". I will probably be banned for saying this but I think it sucks that the "little guys" have been shoved aside for the "commercial interests"! Aah, the changing times we live in. If all the sad/disgruntled (couldn't think of a better term) members came forward and expressed their views then perhaps the organisers might reconsider their decisions going forward. I know I sound like a stuck record but I can't just stand aside and say nothing while a very valuable part of our hobby/passion slowly gets isolated and made to feel insignificant or unimportant in the grand scheme of things. This is a sure way to kill our hobby as we know it, just look at what happened to the stereo hobby when the "money boys" moved in. We need to look at history and learn from it or we are bound to repeat it. This is true of so many things in life, we need to be aware of what is happening around us and take the necessary actions to preserve what is important to us. I'll get off my soapbox now. Cheers fromOz.


----------



## CrocCap

well theres nothing stopping anyone from organizing their own event. no one seems to want to do it though


----------



## swannie007

Very good point. This is normally how competitive companies/organisations get started. Isn't this sort of how head-fi.org got started?


----------



## Zashoomin

I mean I also understand that Head-fi is trying to make a show that they can host for headphones similar to how many different other products have large shows.  This also creates "brand recognition" or whatever you want to call it...it expands the head-fi name and as an extension the hobby and also the website.  It is also a good point that anyone from anywhere can make a meet at anytime, but I am just sad that we don't get to bring our own goods to the largest show of the year in north america.  (I think that's right) Either way its big.  
  
 P.S. Putting together these shows is  A TON of work and though I may not agree with all the choices that head-fi has made, I do want to thank everyone for all the hard work that has gone into making this happen.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Ethan you might want to change that.


 
  
 Indeed, thanks!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we really do appreciate the feedback and I have some good news to share! We are able to secure some extra space for a Member Showcase Area at CanJam SoCal if we can generate enough interest in a Member Showcase. Please PM me if you are interested in participating and what gear you plan on showing.


----------



## third_eye

Taction Technology, Torque, and Pendulumic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Luckbad

third_eye said:


> Taction Technology, Torque, and Pendulumic added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Woo! Everyone needs to try the Taction Kannons. They're absolutely mind-smashing!


----------



## AudiophileAri

Looking forward to seeing my friends at Puro Sound labs
  
 Has anyone else listened to the IEM 500's or the BT5200's?


----------



## Lurk650

audiophileari said:


> Looking forward to seeing my friends at Puro Sound labs
> 
> Has anyone else listened to the IEM 500's or the BT5200's?


 
 Yes, many. There is a dedicated thread for the 500's. Love them. 
  
 Wish I could go to CanJam, doubt I'll have money for the flight down from Nor Cal. Do have family in Huntington Beach I could stay with so that would save lodging expenses


----------



## Dasumemi1215

I'm going that my first CANJAM


----------



## buke9

dasumemi1215 said:


> I'm going that my first CANJAM


 
 Same here can't wait.


----------



## AudiophileAri

Cool - this will be my first CanJam - what should I expect?
  
 Audiophile heaven?


----------



## LoryWiv

As a relative newbie and planning my 1st CanJam, I am thrilled (a bit overwhelmed) by the breadth and depth of equipment to check out during the weekend in SoCal, I am very grateful that *third_eye* et al have organized such an awesome participant list....even if they are from industry it still means a wide-eyed enthusiast like me can hear lots of gear in single weekend. That said, all respect to the comments above about the DIY / meet community, and it is wonderful to hear there may be a place and presence for that as well.
  
 if you will allow me a super brief rant, I work in health care where similar conversations occur often about "big bad pharma" versus academic and community based care. After watching the pendulum swing last 2 (+) decades from commercial excess influencing care decisions (egregious) to an equally unhealthy state where major medical centers won't allow any industry sponsored programs / collaboration that may expedite advances in medicine, it is clear to me a balanced middle ground is not only possible but essential. We rely on commercial interests to help develop and deploy the next advance, as federal dollars are completely inadequate. It costs enormous amounts to R&D, get FDA approval, market (even appropriately, not for off label uses as is unethical.). Industry then relies on health care professionals to utilize the products they help develop, judiciously and well, and of course industry seeks to recoup profit (but we can't let them gouge.) In my view, this relationship doesn't have to "ruin" anything if we all maintain our integrity and role clarity. It's about balance and boundaries, recognizing the value of both approaches to serve the goal, be it advances in high quality health care or the next level of audio bliss.
  
 Ooops, ranted too long. See you in SoCal


----------



## swannie007

lorywiv said:


> As a relative newbie and planning my 1st CanJam, I am thrilled (a bit overwhelmed) by the breadth and depth of equipment to check out during the weekend in SoCal, I am very grateful that *third_eye* et al have organized such an awesome participant list....even if they are from industry it still means a wide-eyed enthusiast like me can hear lots of gear in single weekend. That said, all respect to the comments above about the DIY / meet community, and it is wonderful to hear there may be a place and presence for that as well.
> 
> if you will allow me a super brief rant, I work in health care where similar conversations occur often about "big bad pharma" versus academic and community based care. After watching the pendulum swing last 2 (+) decades from commercial excess influencing care decisions (egregious) to an equally unhealthy state where major medical centers won't allow any industry sponsored programs / collaboration that may expedite advances in medicine, it is clear to me a balanced middle ground is not only possible but essential. We rely on commercial interests to help develop and deploy the next advance, as federal dollars are completely inadequate. It costs enormous amounts to R&D, get FDA approval, market (even appropriately, not for off label uses as is unethical.). Industry then relies on health care professionals to utilize the products they help develop, judiciously and well, and of course industry seeks to recoup profit (but we can't let them gouge.) In my view, this relationship doesn't have to "ruin" anything if we all maintain our integrity and role clarity. It's about balance and boundaries, recognizing the value of both approaches to serve the goal, be it advances in high quality health care or the next level of audio bliss.
> 
> Ooops, ranted too long. See you in SoCal


 

 Very well said. A very "balanced" opinion and valuable insight into developing a market segment. The "little guys" and the "money boys" can co-exist in harmony but good stewardship of deployed resources is essential for success and harmony between various interests. 
 My earlier "rant" was just in defence of the "little guy" out of fear of them being steamrolled and bullied away from the table, so to speak.
 As an infamous person once said; "Can't we all just get along?". Cheers.


----------



## Dasumemi1215

My 1st CANJAM. Are any Exhibitors offer show discount ? Just curious


----------



## adpo

dasumemi1215 said:


> My 1st CANJAM. Are any Exhibitors offer show discount ? Just curious


 
 I sure hope not, my wallet can only take so much punishment


----------



## buke9

adpo said:


> I sure hope not, my wallet can only take so much punishment


 
 Sorry but I'm sure they will.


----------



## Stillhart

audiophileari said:


> Cool - this will be my first CanJam - what should I expect?
> 
> Audiophile heaven?


 
  
 I think so.  Despite what some are bemoaning, it's still possible to have a great time and meet lots of great community members even without a members' area.  You might try looking back at impressions from last year's Canjam Socal to get a more specific idea.  Pics and descriptions abound.
  
 Have fun!


----------



## Sam Edwards

third_eye said:


> Guys, we really do appreciate the feedback and I have some good news to share! We are able to secure some extra space for a Member Showcase Area at CanJam SoCal if we can generate enough interest in a Member Showcase. Please PM me if you are interested in participating and what gear you plan on showing.




Thanks Third Eye! I'm working out my schedule to have more time at CanJam to enjoy the user showcase.


----------



## NA Blur

stillhart said:


> I think so.  Despite what some are bemoaning, it's still possible to have a great time and meet lots of great community members even without a members' area.  You might try looking back at impressions from last year's Canjam Socal to get a more specific idea.  Pics and descriptions abound.
> 
> Have fun!


 

 +1


----------



## swannie007

stillhart said:


> I think so.  Despite what some are bemoaning, it's still possible to have a great time and meet lots of great community members even without a members' area.  You might try looking back at impressions from last year's Canjam Socal to get a more specific idea.  Pics and descriptions abound.
> 
> Have fun!


 

 As a result of some of us "bemoaning" the loss of a members area and espousing this sentiment, the organisers have announced just such an area. We are not all lemmings that just go along with popular sentiment. We live in a time when many of our "rights' and "freedoms" are being stripped form us at an alarming rate in the name of progress or harmony and I, for one, am very sensitive to this and not afraid to speak my mind. My opinions are just that, MY opinions. If we just accept the status quo and don't speak up if we are dissatisfied then we have only ourselves to blame if the results are not palatable to us. If my opinions are not pleasing to you, just ignore them but please don't post condescending retorts as I find this offensive and an affront to my sensibilities.


----------



## Stillhart

swannie007 said:


> As a result of some of us "bemoaning" the loss of a members area and espousing this sentiment, the organisers have announced just such an area. We are not all lemmings that just go along with popular sentiment. We live in a time when many of our "rights' and "freedoms" are being stripped form us at an alarming rate in the name of progress or harmony and I, for one, am very sensitive to this and not afraid to speak my mind. My opinions are just that, MY opinions. If we just accept the status quo and don't speak up if we are dissatisfied then we have only ourselves to blame if the results are not palatable to us. If my opinions are not pleasing to you, just ignore them but please don't post condescending retorts as I find this offensive and an affront to my sensibilities.


 
  
 You're welcome to interpret my tone however you please, but I'll just mention that nowhere in my post did I imply that you don't have the right to speak your opinion or that I don't agree with the sentiment.  In fact, I'm happy there will now be a members area because I feel bad for missing Zashoomin's stuff last year.  So thanks for speaking up!
  
 But none of that changes that you were, in fact, bemoaning the loss of the members area and that one can, in fact, "have a great time and meet lots of great community members even without a members' area".  While I agree that a members area makes things better, I disagree that not having one completely kills the community feeling of the event, as you and others have espoused.  
  
 So again, thanks for speaking up and getting that changed.  But if you find that my disagreeing with you is offensive and an affront to your sensibilities, well perhaps you shouldn't be posting your opinions in a place where people might disagree.


----------



## swannie007

The freedom to disagree and state ones' opinions is a great thing and one I appreciate very much, however, how one disagrees with anothers' opinion and how you express that is open to interpretation and my interpretation of your reference to "bemoaning" was taken as patronising  and condescending. If my interpretation was incorrect, I apologise. Your suggestion that I should perhaps not post my opinions in an open public forum is counter productive to having a debate and one that I must ignore. I enjoy the exchange of ideas and opinions as much as the next person and will continue to exercise that right as long as I am able.
 Unfortunately this discourse has somewhat derailed the intent of the original post and I apologise to all for being responsible, in some part, for doing so. Now lets smooth our feathers and get back to the business of head-fi, shall we.


----------



## Stillhart

swannie007 said:


> The freedom to disagree and state ones' opinions is a great thing and one I appreciate very much, however, how one disagrees with anothers' opinion and how you express that is open to interpretation and my interpretation of your reference to "bemoaning" was taken as patronising  and condescending. If my interpretation was incorrect, I apologise. Your suggestion that I should perhaps not post my opinions in an open public forum is counter productive to having a debate and one that I must ignore. I enjoy the exchange of ideas and opinions as much as the next person and will continue to exercise that right as long as I am able.
> Unfortunately this discourse has somewhat derailed the intent of the original post and I apologise to all for being responsible, in some part, for doing so. Now lets smooth our feathers and get back to the business of head-fi, shall we.


 
  
 Fair enough.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You making the trek up from down under?  We can have a beer and discuss in person if so.


----------



## Evshrug

So... The members area is more than all the chairs in front of vendors, isles between vendors, all the local restaurants, and any hotel room?

But in all seriousness, I spent more time meeting and talking to Head-Fi members than listening to gear at my last CanJam, and I couldn't even escape other members when I walked several miles away to a burger joint where a stranger recognized me from my PM-2 review, thanked me, and politely asked questions about it. And that was fun!

At RMAF, I saw Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, and other well-established brands among newer companies and mod-based companies like Noble Audio, MrSpeakers (which was a mod company pre-Ether days, but continues to grow YAY DAN!), Soerkis Engineering, and Zenith Audio. Other companies in the middle of these extremes like Schiit and HiFiman were there too. I also visited friends I trust and got to hear their setups and mods (they weren't selling, and they had them safely locked in their rooms rather than have to babysit them in an open area). I don't get where this idea of division comes from, I really and truly don't, so my observations there form my opinion that the issue seems bigger than it really is. And I wonder where the outcry started, but I agree that's off topic for the SoCal thread, what's important here is there will be more than enough to see, hear, and talk to/about.

Unless something surprising happens, I don't think I'll be able to make it to SoCal CanJam, so I'll rely on lots of pictures and reports from everyone!


----------



## swannie007

stillhart said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am hoping that my relocation to the States happens in time for me to make the meet but I'm afraid early indications are that I will miss this one. I was fortunate to be on vacation two years ago and went to that SoCal meet. It was an absolute blast! Wherever I end up in the States(dependent on job offers for my wife) I will certainly go to whatever regional meets happen in the area that we end up in. I will hold you to that beer and take a rain check. Cheers from Oz.


----------



## CrocCap

once again, people can make thier own events at anytime, and can run it anyway they want. 
 you try organizing a major can jam, with exhibitors from around the world, at a nice venue, and cater to everyone's requests.
  
 i'm glad that there will be a user showcase, but i would also understand if there wasn't one, as there are always limiting factors.


----------



## buke9

Drama at the Can Jam!


----------



## Evshrug

buke9 said:


> Drama at the Can Jam!



Naaaaah not at CanJam, just the usual places. Good thing about face to face vs internet is USUALLY we get a lot more info about a person's intentions and less have to fill in the blanks from times we might've been slighted in the past. Things on the internet tend to gain a kind of momentum and preconception, and words can stick and be over analyzed. Conversations in person are usually more remembered by the tone and the emotion of the participants to fill "inbetween the lines" of each detail.

That's nothing new to anyone, but I guess I just want to remind everyone that usually people have positive intent (at least from their own perspective), and that common grounds can be found  CanJam isn't a hidden agenda, it's a common ground for fans of the industry (whether head-fi member and/or member of the trade).

I think it would be cool if there was like a panelist discussion for a short period discussing general mod techniques, system synergy planning, and music discoveries, but honestly people end up wanting personalized discussion on those topics eventually and that happens at dinner/breakfast. Some of the vendors do this for each person that sits with them, too. Still, a panelist of experienced "experts" would spark some interesting conversation afterwards!


----------



## third_eye

Oppo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 24 more days until I can check-in. ..


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 24 more days until I can check-in. ..


 
  
 I was wondering when we were going to get an update from you.


----------



## nuport

Hello all,
  
 I've been a lurker here for a very long time but just bought my weekend pass! Looking forward to meeting some of the folks here and finding a proper amp for my HD800s!


----------



## bearFNF

nuport said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a very long time but just bought my weekend pass! Looking forward to meeting some of the folks here and finding a proper amp for my HD800s!


Welcome to the thread. It promises to be a good time. 

Oh and Delta says 22 days till I can check-in.


----------



## recalcitrant

If I'm totally new to headphones (just read some stuff online that went totally over my head), would this event be too big/advanced for me? 

I'm looking forward to trying some headphones on after hearing a friend's open headphones + amp set-up. (I could hear when the musician touched the guitar string!) But I don't want to get hustled into major confusion.


----------



## joe

@recalcitrant - Not at all! If you want to listen to a ton of fantastic audio gear, CanJam SoCal is a great event. There will be a ton of headphones, in-ear monitors, DACs, amps, DAPs, and more to check out.


----------



## ejong7

recalcitrant said:


> If I'm totally new to headphones (just read some stuff online that went totally over my head), would this event be too big/advanced for me?
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying some headphones on after hearing a friend's open headphones + amp set-up. (I could hear when the musician touched the guitar string!) But I don't want to get hustled into major confusion.


 

 One of the best thing about CanJam Anywhere is that it's completely approachable. Whether you're new, seasoned vet or just there to have a great time. So no its never gonna be too advanced. Big event it is though.


----------



## bearFNF

That is one of the best things about this community. The people are very easy to talk to and go out of their way to help. It's one of the reasons I keep going to the meets and events.


ejong7 said:


> One of the best thing about CanJam Anywhere is that it's completely approachable. Whether you're new, seasoned vet or just there to have a great time. So no its never gonna be too advanced. Big event it is though.


----------



## Watagump

Badges, we NEED badges, just because warren doesn't do them any more, doesn't mean we dont miss our badges. Well, by we I mean ME.


----------



## joe

@Watagump- I hear ya. I'll see about getting that taken care of soon. Once I do, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## joe

Okay.  If you want a badge, PM me!


----------



## Neccros

recalcitrant said:


> If I'm totally new to headphones (just read some stuff online that went totally over my head), would this event be too big/advanced for me?
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying some headphones on after hearing a friend's open headphones + amp set-up. (I could hear when the musician touched the guitar string!) But I don't want to get hustled into major confusion.


 
 I'm as clueless as you... LOL   Just go, relax, and have fun... Dont be afraid to ask questions!! 
  
 I was intimidated my first time but a little more relaxed now


----------



## recalcitrant

Thanks for the quick responses, guys. Going to buy my tickets now, I'm very excited!


----------



## Watagump

recalcitrant said:


> Thanks for the quick responses, guys. Going to buy my tickets now, I'm very excited!


 
  
  
 They really are fun to attend, granted this is my first CanJam, but not my first show. Thx for my badge joe, I feel sexier already.


----------



## westermac

While we're on the newb questions, how important is it that I bring my own music on a portable source? Will many exhibitors have Tidal set up?
  
 I don't have a portable setup, but I don't know if I'll get a good sense for all the gear if I am listening to unfamiliar recordings... 
  
 Thanks


----------



## Watagump

westermac said:


> While we're on the newb questions, how important is it that I bring my own music on a portable source? Will many exhibitors have Tidal set up?
> 
> I don't have a portable setup, but I don't know if I'll get a good sense for all the gear if I am listening to unfamiliar recordings...
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  
 Pretty sure you will find plenty with Tidal etc, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't bring your own just in case. Load up a microSd card etc.


----------



## bearFNF

westermac said:


> While we're on the newb questions, how important is it that I bring my own music on a portable source? Will many exhibitors have Tidal set up?
> 
> I don't have a portable setup, but I don't know if I'll get a good sense for all the gear if I am listening to unfamiliar recordings...
> 
> Thanks


 

 It's actually pretty important to listen to what you are familiar with, but it should not stop you from coming if you cant bring your own. They usually have a variety of tracks to choose from but not always what you are familiar with unfortunately.
  
 I usually bring my DAP (digital audio player), a micro SD card with SD adapter (or one to adapter it into a thumb drive),  and a thumb drive with tracks I am vary familiar with so I can compare gear not recordings.


----------



## bearFNF

watagump said:


> Pretty sure you will find plenty with Tidal etc, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't bring your own just in case. Load up a microSd card etc.


 

 Is that a Rubik's cube the cat is trying to solve in your avatar?


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> Is that a Rubik's cube the cat is trying to solve in your avatar?


 
  
 Yup, after my K10 went in for repair I brought him back. I think I might just keep it, people like him.


----------



## Watagump

Here is a better one.


----------



## westermac

watagump said:


> Pretty sure you will find plenty with Tidal etc, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't bring your own just in case. Load up a microSd card etc.


 
  
  


bearfnf said:


> I usually bring my DAP (digital audio player), a micro SD card with SD adapter (or one to adapter it into a thumb drive),  and a thumb drive with tracks I am vary familiar with so I can compare gear not recordings.


 
  
 Thanks for the input! It's probably not worth it to buy a DAP for one show but I can at least have a thumb drive/micro SD ready to go.


----------



## recalcitrant

DAPs, DACs, what? Would a normal smartphone loaded up with FLAC files work fine?


----------



## adpo

recalcitrant said:


> DAPs, DACs, what? Would a normal smartphone loaded up with FLAC files work fine?


 
 You'll be limited to either running stuff only off your phone's headphone output or running DAC/Amps that take a smartphone micro usb.
  
 My plan is bringing my phone with Tidal and a microSD loaded up with some reference tracks, plus my GOV2+ as a DAC/Amp I can also use as a reference source.


----------



## Stillhart

nuport said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a very long time but just bought my weekend pass! Looking forward to meeting some of the folks here and finding a proper amp for my HD800s!


 
  
 I highly recommend you hit up the Cavalli table.  I found the HD800 hard to listen to for quite some time until I heard it on a Cavalli.  Now I own one!  lol
  


recalcitrant said:


> If I'm totally new to headphones (just read some stuff online that went totally over my head), would this event be too big/advanced for me?
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying some headphones on after hearing a friend's open headphones + amp set-up. (I could hear when the musician touched the guitar string!) But I don't want to get hustled into major confusion.


 
  
 Nah, nobody's out to hustle anyone.  It's a really laid-back, friendly environment.  The exhibitors are just as friendly as the attendees so don't be afraid to talk to folks!
  


westermac said:


> While we're on the newb questions, how important is it that I bring my own music on a portable source? Will many exhibitors have Tidal set up?
> 
> I don't have a portable setup, but I don't know if I'll get a good sense for all the gear if I am listening to unfamiliar recordings...
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Having a portable source gives you the most flexibility, but it's not necessary.  Bring a SD card and/or thumb drive loaded with music and you should be fine.  And even if not, many vendors have TIDAL.  And even if not, there are some standard tracks that almost everyone will have loaded up... Norah Jones, Hotel California live, Get Lucky, etc.


----------



## musicman59

joe said:


> Okay.  If you want a badge, PM me!



Hey Joe, where is my badge?


----------



## joe

*@musicman59 *- It was on your profile before I posted, sir.


----------



## musicman59

joe said:


> *@musicman59 *- It was on your profile before I posted, sir.


 
 Awesome! You are the best! I'll see you there.


----------



## dusk

probably most certainly going to this 
  
 just to see what @FrankCooter has been working on


----------



## cvbcbcmv

As we get closer I just keep getting more excited! A few noob questions:
  
 1. Is there any real difference between attending Saturday and attending Sunday? I'm planning on attending Sunday, so I just want to make sure the later attendance doesn't somehow mean a lesser experience, or that there are first-come-first-serve type of things I might miss out on. 
  
 2. Are most of the products on display also for sale at the show? For example, under most scenarios, if I hear a dap and just love it, is it possible for me to purchase it and leave the show with it, or do you usually still have to order it online?


----------



## Neccros

cvbcbcmv said:


> As we get closer I just keep getting more excited! A few noob questions:
> 
> 1. Is there any real difference between attending Saturday and attending Sunday? I'm planning on attending Sunday, so I just want to make sure the later attendance doesn't somehow mean a lesser experience, or that there are first-come-first-serve type of things I might miss out on.
> 
> 2. Are most of the products on display also for sale at the show? For example, under most scenarios, if I hear a dap and just love it, is it possible for me to purchase it and leave the show with it, or do you usually still have to order it online?


 
 1.  Dont think it matters UNLESS some people bring used gear (not sure about this) and it gets sold early on Sat.. 
  
 2.  Based on my conversation with JDS Labs, it seems most bring stuff to demo rather than sell due to theft in the past and also having to carry a ton of product around especially if they have to travel to get to CanJam.  Although they may offer deals but you will still need to order online...
  
 Just my guesses...


----------



## AxelCloris

cvbcbcmv said:


> As we get closer I just keep getting more excited! A few noob questions:
> 
> 1. Is there any real difference between attending Saturday and attending Sunday? I'm planning on attending Sunday, so I just want to make sure the later attendance doesn't somehow mean a lesser experience, or that there are first-come-first-serve type of things I might miss out on.
> 
> 2. Are most of the products on display also for sale at the show? For example, under most scenarios, if I hear a dap and just love it, is it possible for me to purchase it and leave the show with it, or do you usually still have to order it online?


 

 Last year Sunday was a slower day than Saturday. You'll probably experience shorter lines but you could miss out on a Saturday giveaway or some of the interesting panels. If you can only make it one day then my advice is just go with whichever day works best with your schedule. It'd be better to attend for a full day on Sunday than a half day on Saturday - there's going to be a lot of gear and you'll want as much time as possible to listen.
  
 Product availability depends on each exhibitor. Some will have product on hand, some will take online orders at the show and ship from their central warehouse, and others won't be selling at all. There are many factors that will influence each company's decision, so there's no guarantee you can get a specific product and have it for your return trip home.


----------



## austinpop

westermac said:


> While we're on the newb questions, how important is it that I bring my own music on a portable source? Will many exhibitors have Tidal set up?
> 
> I don't have a portable setup, but I don't know if I'll get a good sense for all the gear if I am listening to unfamiliar recordings...
> 
> Thanks




I don't have a DAP either, and I'm a noob too. My plan is to press my iPhone into service as s DAP, and as backup, bring a USB key with music files.

For the "iPhone as DAP" plan to work, you need 3 things: enough free space, obviously, an Apple Lightning to USB Camera adapter, and an app that can play hi-Rez music. I picked Onkyo HF player.

Using this, I've confirmed that I could send PCM and DSD digitally to at least some USB DACs successfully.


----------



## Neccros

a little off topic, what are your 3 go to tracks when testing gear at shows like Can Jam????


----------



## bearFNF

Viva Las Vegas - ZZ Top
They don't want music - The Black Eyed Peas 
Walk of life - Dire Straits


----------



## Watagump

3 is not enough.


----------



## Neccros

watagump said:


> 3 is not enough.


 
 I didnt want to flood the thread so I thought I'd ask for 3....


----------



## StandUp713

watagump said:


> 3 is not enough.



 


Please do not be "that guy" that locks up a product while people are waiting behind you.


----------



## Ahmadsabry

Greetings CanJam Team
  
 Kindly when you could plan for an event at UAE


----------



## AxelCloris

bearfnf said:


> Viva Las Vegas - ZZ Top
> They don't want music - The Black Eyed Peas
> *Walk of life - Dire Straits*


 
  
 You must have been the one I was following constantly at RMAF. It felt like each demo was playing that song every time I sat down.


----------



## pbui44

standup713 said:


> watagump said:
> 
> 
> > 3 is not enough.
> ...




I learned this very quickly when I demoed gear. For those tables with less gear to demo, I instantly looked for songs that I just wanted to hear on their player. If the tables had more gear to demo, I would take my time looking for more specific genres, as there would be less of a line. 

I think having at least one album or preferred song of your genre preferences is good, but zeroing in on those most-favorite-songs-of-all-time work best. I eventually did this on the demo players and my own DAP. Well, being patient and flexible with all of those different demo players helped as well.


----------



## bearFNF

axelcloris said:


> You must have been the one I was following constantly at RMAF. It felt like each demo was playing that song every time I sat down.



Well it's your fault for stalking me... 


pbui44 said:


> I learned this very quickly when I demoed gear. For those tables with less gear to demo, I instantly looked for songs that I just wanted to hear on their player. If the tables had more gear to demo, I would take my time looking for more specific genres, as there would be less of a line.
> 
> I think having at least one album or preferred song of your genre preferences is good, but zeroing in on those most-favorite-songs-of-all-time work best. I eventually did this on the demo players and my own DAP. Well, being patient and flexible with all of those different demo players helped as well.



I have also found a lot of new, to me, music by browsing through the selections on different setups.


----------



## Watagump

standup713 said:


> watagump said:
> 
> 
> > 3 is not enough.
> ...


 
  
  
 I dont really demo much at shows, its just 3 choices isn't enough for me. I will test more when I do, but I dont listen to entire songs, I dont spend any more time than most, good chance its even less.


----------



## Neccros

watagump said:


> I dont really demo much at shows, its just 3 choices isn't enough for me. I will test more when I do, but I dont listen to entire songs, I dont spend any more time than most, good chance its even less.


 
 I have over 1000 CDs that I love over many genre's so I just wanted to get a small sampling of "demo" tracks other people like to use.  Since I like so many genres, I find it hard to pick tracks to demo with... Plus I am still learning how to analyze gear from a listeners point of view.


----------



## Watagump

neccros said:


> I have over 1000 CDs that I love over many genre's so I just wanted to get a small sampling of "demo" tracks other people like to use.  Since I like so many genres, I find it hard to pick tracks to demo with... Plus I am still learning how to analyze gear from a listeners point of view.


 
  
  
 I have just over 300 songs total and about 80 in my fav list, I guess you could say I am in the low factor.


----------



## Neccros

watagump said:


> I have just over 300 songs total and about 80 in my fav list, I guess you could say I am in the low factor.


 
 I'm in the middle of building a couple of custom iPods and will probably take one of my extra donor iPods and rockbox it with a SD card and toss a bunch of random tracks on that. And maybe a USB drive with the same tracks in case I am demo'ing on a laptop.


----------



## zslipknot

I'll be there! All I have is HD 700s though. Really wanna check out some planar magnetics finally! Is my iPhone going to be good enough to demo them? Woo!


----------



## buke9

zslipknot said:


> I'll be there! All I have is HD 700s though. Really wanna check out some planar magnetics finally! Is my iPhone going to be good enough to demo them? Woo!


 
 Look back a few pages you'll get an idea of what to bring for a source of your music.


----------



## AxelCloris

Booked a flight and picked up a badge this evening. Looking forward to seeing everyone next month in Costa Mesa!


----------



## Stillhart

zslipknot said:


> I'll be there! All I have is HD 700s though. Really wanna check out some planar magnetics finally! Is my iPhone going to be good enough to demo them? Woo!


 
  
 Generally speaking, an iPhone is not going to drive planars to their potential.  Some are easier to drive than others (PM-3, Ether C) but even those will sound better with more amping.


----------



## grit45

Awesome. I can't wait to go.


----------



## avitron142

Not sure which thread to post this in, but as we've been hearing about CanJam Socal lately, is there any chance for us East-coasters to have one in New York? A two day event is the only chance I have to go to a meet, and, well... I'd love to be able to go to one before I finish up with this hobby


----------



## Watagump

avitron142 said:


> Not sure which thread to post this in, but we've been getting so many CanJam Socal's lately. Is there any chance for us East-coasters to have one in New York? A two day event is the only chance I have to go to a meet, and, well... I'd love to be able to go to one before I finish up with this hobby


 
  
  
 So many? One a year man, just like the others.


----------



## avitron142

watagump said:


> So many? One a year man, just like the others.


 
 Dunno, lol. I think I've seen SoCal on the front page much more than the others; maybe it's because it was stickied there in the past.
  
 I don't think New York has seen a 2 day event yet.


----------



## Watagump

avitron142 said:


> Dunno, lol. I think I've seen SoCal on the front page much more than the others; maybe it's because it was stickied there in the past.
> 
> I don't think New York has seen a 2 day event yet.


 
  
  
 People on the East Coast deserve a CanJam no doubt. But the last Socal CanJam was in 2015.


----------



## avitron142

watagump said:


> People on the East Coast deserve a CanJam no doubt. But the last Socal CanJam was in 2015.


 
  
 Whoops! My bad, I ammended the previous post. But man... I just want to go to a meet so badly already, you know? My luck it's always one day, and on Saturday.


----------



## Watagump

joe or third_eye, make a NY CanJam.


----------



## nuport

Is it safe to assume that most booths will have HD800s? I could bring my own, but I don't have a carrying case. I could buy one, but this is probably the only time I would use it.


----------



## CrocCap

there were two weekend long shows in socal in 2014, but 2015 only had one.
  
 several booths will probably have an hd800, but not most.


----------



## pbui44

nuport said:


> Is it safe to assume that most booths will have HD800s? I could bring my own, but I don't have a carrying case. I could buy one, but this is probably the only time I would use it.




If it means making an important amp or DAC purchase, then the carrying case will be worth it IMO.


----------



## thor777

I'm so there! My first CanJam!


----------



## audio123

Be sure to keep an eye on Empire Ears Zeus!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Haha, I'm saving up my money! There's nothing in particular I'm looking for right now, but something tells me it's inevitable I'll buy something haha.


----------



## third_eye

Westone and WyWires added to exhibitor list!


----------



## stuart1927

Got my ticket today for Saturday. I'll be at the tennis in Indian Wells so timing was perfect!
  
 Can't wait to see all the gear!


----------



## mithrandir38

zslipknot said:


> I'll be there! All I have is HD 700s though. Really wanna check out some planar magnetics finally! Is my iPhone going to be good enough to demo them? Woo!


 The hifiman he-560's would be an excellent planar complement to the 700s, And they will definitely be there in force!


----------



## westermac

stuart1927 said:


> Got my ticket today for Saturday. I'll be at the tennis in Indian Wells so timing was perfect!
> 
> Can't wait to see all the gear!:bigsmile_face:




Nice! I'm coming from WI for the tournament as well (and some clinics) so it couldn't have worked out better


----------



## 1974

Any chance of someone bringing an HE-6 / good speaker amp (with headphone taps) combo?

Edit: Reading previous posts I'm now realizing that there may not be a members area? Guess the chances are real slim in that case.

-


----------



## third_eye

1More added to exhibitor list!


----------



## thesmokingman

I live 5 minutes away, so I can't miss this chance!


----------



## slain72

CanJam SoCal was great last year, looking forward to this year as well!
  
 I'd like to see if I can sell some of my stuff at the show, what's a good place to connect with B/S/T users who are going to the event?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we have a few more volunteer spots open, please PM if interested!
  
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out during the show at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam SoCal T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## third_eye

slain72 said:


> CanJam SoCal was great last year, looking forward to this year as well!
> 
> I'd like to see if I can sell some of my stuff at the show, what's a good place to connect with B/S/T users who are going to the event?


 
  
 We will have a Buy/Sell Corner (flipcharts) near the Registration Desk for people to list their items for sale and contact info....


----------



## third_eye

Mitchell & Johnson added to exhibitor list!


----------



## recalcitrant

So any idea of the amount of people coming based on last year's numbers?


----------



## third_eye

recalcitrant said:


> So any idea of the amount of people coming based on last year's numbers?


 
  
 We had over 1,000 attendees last year, so we expect a very big turnout. Good tip is to come early!


----------



## CrocCap

1974, i will bring my tube speaker amps and he6, and th900.


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our meets and shows before already know this drill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in this thread, do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye|L|3
 third_eye|S|1*

 T-shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show, though we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for t-shirt orders is noon (12:00p) PST on Monday, March 7.


----------



## musicman59

Musicman59|L|1
Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

Bruel & Kjaer added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Louel512

Are the booths the same both days? Or are certain brands only gonna be there on one of the days?


----------



## third_eye

louel512 said:


> Are the booths the same both days? Or are certain brands only gonna be there on one of the days?


 
 Same on both days


----------



## unknownguardian

for volunteers do they still need to post for t-shirt ordering?


----------



## third_eye

unknownguardian said:


> for volunteers do they still need to post for t-shirt ordering?


 
  
 No, I'll be handling all volunteer T-Shirt orders separately!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 15 days till I can check-in.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 15 days till I can check-in.


 
  And leave the bhse behind??


----------



## servantsaber

servantsaber|S|3


----------



## bearFNF

sko0bydoo said:


> And leave the bhse behind??



Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## musicman59

sko0bydoo said:


> And leave the bhse behind??



Ouch!!! That's a low blow!!!!


----------



## buke9

buke9|XL|1


----------



## 1974

croccap said:


> 1974, i will bring my tube speaker amps and he6, and th900.


 
  
 Thank you, sir!


----------



## third_eye

SoundMAGIC added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AudiophileAri

Can anyone recommend a good table top amp / splitter for use at Canjam for a headphone table setup?


----------



## bearFNF

audiophileari said:


> Can anyone recommend a good table top amp / splitter for use at Canjam for a headphone table setup?



You mean something to switch between amps from one source? like a schiit sys? Or Decware ZSB?


----------



## Sivert

sivert|L|1


----------



## Watagump

17 days until I dont have to check in.


----------



## rrollens

rrollens\XL\1


----------



## LoryWiv

LoryWiv|XL|1


----------



## A Silver

1MORE USA is super excited to be at CanJam this year and we can't wait to show off our Headphones to the Head-Fi Community! See you in a few weeks and check us out at www.1MORE.com to get an idea of what were all about, see you soon!


----------



## kyle1010

kyle1010|L|1


----------



## mangus

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Not according to the rep I met at CES but they are going to do a mobile tour, presumably with a bus/trailer set up.


 

 I listened at CES - sadly underwhelming compared to the original.


----------



## Neccros

This will be my first CanJam I will be bringing music files with me. 
  
 Whats the prefered format?  USB drive or SD cards?
  
 Format of said drive?   NTFS, exFAT, FAT32 or HFS+(or similar)
  
 Also I presume FLAC will be the format of choice?  I have some tracks I bought from Beatport that are 320 kbs MP3 I will be bringing with me....
  
 Thanks


----------



## Watagump

neccros said:


> This will be my first CanJam I will be bringing music files with me.
> 
> Whats the prefered format?  USB drive or SD cards?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Just bring what you want to listen to through gear you want to test. SD cards should get you by. You can actually show up without music realistically.


----------



## third_eye

The Source AV added to exhibitor list!


----------



## buke9

neccros said:


> This will be my first CanJam I will be bringing music files with me.
> 
> Whats the prefered format?  USB drive or SD cards?
> 
> ...


 
 If it plays on your setup I'll bet it will play on there's. Usb or SD card I bet you have both so why not bring both and your golden. Just saying. My first one also.


----------



## Neccros

I'm probably going to bring a mSATA drive in a USB3 enclosure and a couple of USB/SD cards


----------



## buke9

That should work.


----------



## Neccros

buke9 said:


> That should work.


 
 I still would like to know the prefered disk format... since I know Macs can read NTFS but not write to it.... or if exFAT is better


----------



## buke9

neccros said:


> I still would like to know the prefered disk format... since I know Macs can read NTFS but not write to it.... or if exFAT is better


 
 Why would you want to be able to write?  Your thinking too hard on this. I bet any one of those would be fine. Just checked my mini sd card for my QP1R and it is Fat 32 if that helps. Just checked the other card (on my MacBook Pro) on the QP1R and it is also Fat 32.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Worth a note, do bring an old school CD-ROM with your wav musics.  I saw more cd players last time than computers.


----------



## musicman59

neccros said:


> I still would like to know the prefered disk format... since I know Macs can read NTFS but not write to it.... or if exFAT is better



Just do FAT32. That is pretty generic.


----------



## melomaniac

melomaniac | L | 1


----------



## Bones1885

Bones1885|L|1


----------



## shiorisekine

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 15 days till I can check-in.




Can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Will there be a heads up for after-CanJam shenanigans posted in this thread?


----------



## westermac




----------



## pbui44

cloudtastrophe said:


> Will there be a heads up for after-CanJam shenanigans posted in this thread?




Um, first person to chug a bottle of Ms. Buttersworth or Aunt Jemima syrup in my presence wins a prize to be determined later. Has to be after-CanJam hours.


----------



## Stillhart

pbui44 said:


> Um, first person to chug a bottle of Ms. Buttersworth or Aunt Jemima syrup in my presence wins a prize to be determined later. Has to be after-CanJam hours.


 
  
 I don't know... those Head-fi'ers get all antsy in the pantsy when they get the syrup in them!


----------



## reeltime

reeltime | XL | 1


----------



## Aegentirony

Aegentirony | XL | 1
  
 Also confirming coming on Sunday ... Ill be able to buy a ticket at the door correct ?


----------



## third_eye

aegentirony said:


> Aegentirony | XL | 1
> 
> Also confirming coming on Sunday ... Ill be able to buy a ticket at the door correct ?




Yes!


----------



## third_eye

Who's ready for a great SHaG at CanJam SoCal? Here is the prize list so far, more to come!
  
  

*SHaG**Prize*Cayin AudioN5 PlayerRHAT20i BlackPuro Sound LabsBT-5200 BT-2200Meze HeadphonesMeze 99 ClassicsTekFXSoundMAGIC P55 VentoFinal AudioFI-BA-SSOppoPM-2NobleK10U Black and Rose GoldRBH SoundEP-3 In-Ear HeadphonesRivaTurbo XJDS LabsThe ElementWoo AudioHeadphone StandDarin Fong AudioOut of Your Head Software, all presets1MoreDual Driver HeadphonesQuestyleQP1 (choice of Gold or Space Grey)Source AVFocal Spirit Pro Kimber Kable AxiosRadiusHP-NHR11K HP-NEF11R HP-TWF31K HP-TWF41RTaction TechnologyCertificate for KANNON headphone from first production runSchiit AudioBifrost MultibitUltimate EarsUE 900SEmotivaLittle EGO DAC's (2)Torquet096z in-earsEmpire EarsSpartan IV Universal In-Ear MonitorBeyerdynamicDT880 Premium, 600 ohm


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Who's ready for a great SHaG at CanJam SoCal? Here is the prize list so far, more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> *SHaG**Prize*Cayin AudioN5 PlayerRHAT20i BlackPuro Sound LabsBT-5200 BT-2200Meze HeadphonesMeze 99 ClassicsTekFXSoundMAGIC P55 VentoFinal AudioFI-BA-SSOppoPM-2*Noble**K10U Black and Rose Gold*RBH SoundEP-3 In-Ear HeadphonesRivaTurbo XJDS LabsThe ElementWoo AudioHeadphone StandDarin Fong AudioOut of Your Head Software, all presets1MoreDual Driver HeadphonesQuestyleQP1 (choice of Gold or Space Grey)Source AVFocal Spirit Pro Kimber Kable AxiosRadiusHP-NHR11K HP-NEF11R HP-TWF31K HP-TWF41RTaction TechnologyCertificate for KANNON headphone from first production runSchiit AudioBifrost MultibitUltimate EarsUE 900SEmotivaLittle EGO DAC's (2)Torquet096z in-earsEmpire EarsSpartan IV Universal In-Ear MonitorBeyerdynamicDT880 Premium, 600 ohm


 
 Wow Noble going big time there.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Wow Noble going big time there.


 
  
 Yeah, that is one amazing prize to be sure!


----------



## Watagump

I already completed the hunt, need my address for the QP1?


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> I already completed the hunt, need my address for the QP1?


 
  
 haha, calling Mr. Ball?


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> haha, calling Mr. Ball?


 
  
  
 I dont have his number, maybe I will just send a PM.


----------



## ejong7

watagump said:


> I already completed the hunt, need my address for the QP1?


 

 lmao I love how you *CHOSE* your SWAG.


----------



## Watagump

ejong7 said:


> lmao I love how you *CHOSE* your SWAG.


 
  
 I have to try something, I have heard those players. Plus, I wont be able to play, working the Noble booth, at least I dont think I will be able to play.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> I have to try something, I have heard those players. Plus, I wont be able to play, working the Noble booth, at least I dont think I will be able to play.


 
 I love my QP1R.


----------



## westermac

How do the prizes work... Is there a raffle? I'm a first time CanJammer


----------



## AxelCloris

westermac said:


> How do the prizes work... Is there a raffle? I'm a first time CanJammer


 
  
 Well, they're called shag prizes, so... how flexible are you?


----------



## Netforce

Visit the tables on the SHaG card, talk to the table people and probably give a listen to their gear and then ask for a sticker/stamp. Go through the whole venue and fill out the whole card and turn it in. At the end there will be a raffle and winners will be picked!


westermac said:


> How do the prizes work... Is there a raffle? I'm a first time CanJammer


----------



## westermac

axelcloris said:


> Well, they're called shag prizes, so... how flexible are you?




Errr... Uhmmm... 



netforce said:


> Visit the tables on the SHaG card, talk to the table people and probably give a listen to their gear and then ask for a sticker/stamp. Go through the whole venue and fill out the whole card and turn it in. At the end there will be a raffle and winners will be picked!




Ah thanks for clarifying! Sounds like a good time


----------



## bearFNF

ROFL, Needed that laugh, thanks.  

Oh, Delta says 11 days till I can check-in...


----------



## rigo

netforce said:


> Visit the tables on the SHaG card, talk to the table people and probably give a listen to their gear and then ask for a sticker/stamp. Go through the whole venue and fill out the whole card and turn it in. At the end there will be a raffle and winners will be picked!




On Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Stillhart

rigo said:


> On Saturday or Sunday?


 
  
 You have both days to do it.  The drawing last year was at the end of the day on Sunday (tho you don't have to be present to win).  I found that it takes a good amount of time to really check out all the items on the SHaG card; it will be tight to get it all done in one day, especially if you want to see more vendors and/or take your time at each one.


----------



## mikemercer

stillhart said:


> You have both days to do it.  The drawing last year was at the end of the day on Sunday (tho you don't have to be present to win).  I found that it takes a good amount of time to really check out all the items on the SHaG card; it will be tight to get it all done in one day, especially if you want to see more vendors and/or take your time at each one.


 
 so,
 you defending your carting title??


----------



## Watagump

13 days until I dont have to check in. 14 days if I dont have to be there until Sat.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 10 days till I can check-in.


----------



## warrenpchi

Looking forward to SHaGging with y'all!  We'll be throwing in something rare into the prize pool... a Liquid Carbon.  Good luck to everybody!


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Looking forward to SHaGging with y'all!  We'll be throwing in something rare into the prize pool... a Liquid Carbon.  Good luck to everybody!


 
 Now that's a prize! This is getting better all the time.


----------



## ejong7

warrenpchi said:


> Looking forward to SHaGging with y'all!  We'll be throwing in something rare into the prize pool... a Liquid Carbon.  Good luck to everybody!


 

 Is this the legendary #0?


----------



## gomoco

Hi we are very excited at Westone to be attending and supporting CanJam SoCal 2016 and I as a newbie am just posting our support news on westone.com . As an aside and as my personal contribution to the marketing and advertising dynamics would like to add my mobile sms texting support to the event text the keyword canjam to the number 57394 for a quick mobile invite to anyone you choose.

 Thank you :^)

*Colorado Springs, CO – February 11, 2016 - *Westone, the leader in high performance audio, in-ear monitoring technology and hearing protection, will be attending CanJam Socal 2016 on March 19-20 in Costa Mesa, California.

 Participants are encouraged to stop by and experience the new addition to Westone’s in-ear monitor line, and chat directly with Westone representatives.

*About Westone*
 Established in 1959, Westone Laboratories has more than 55 years of experience delivering premium custom-fit solutions for critical listening applications. Westone is the largest manufacturer of custom ear pieces in the world and was the first to design and manufacture a balanced armature driver earphone. With hearing healthcare and music specialists on our research and production teams, Westone invented the most ergonomic monitor design which provides the utmost noise isolation, comfort, and best fitting earphones on the market. The largest names in music turn to Westone in-ear monitors for on-stage use, just as U.S. Air Force fighter pilots depend on Westone’s ACCES® in-ear communications system for mission-critical noise isolation, hearing protection and two-way communication. It is our experience, our products, and our people that make Westone The In-Ear Experts®.

*Westone Contact:*
 Blake Gaiser
 Director of Marketing
 Email: Blakeg@westone.com
 Phone: 719-540-9333
 www.westoneaudio.com


----------



## lurkusmaximus

Just found out about this meet and bought tickets immediately. Looking forward to the experience based on all I have read about previous shows. It will be my  first attendance, but likely not my last as I find myself spending more and more time with the phones plugged in.


----------



## Hapster

Why does it have to be on the other side of the country?


----------



## third_eye

lurkusmaximus said:


> Just found out about this meet and bought tickets immediately. Looking forward to the experience based on all I have read about previous shows. It will be my  first attendance, but likely not my last as I find myself spending more and more time with the phones plugged in.


 
  
 How cool! Please stop by the Registration Desk and say hi! 


hapster said:


> Why does it have to be on the other side of the country?


 
  
 I know. We're working on it


----------



## audiojun

Going to be at canjam! so what should I bring? I heard someone say cds. Bringing our fullsize amps and dacs isn't very good right? we can bring headphones though?


----------



## AxelCloris

audiojun said:


> Going to be at canjam! so what should I bring? I heard someone say cds. Bringing our fullsize amps and dacs isn't very good right? we can bring headphones though?




I'd say bring a pair of headphones, music on a Micro SD card, maybe a few CDs, and perhaps even some songs on a thumb drive. There will be plenty of sources at the show, but having your own tracks can make a big difference when auditioning gear. I usually have a DAP to serve as my source, but there will be plenty on the show floor as well.


----------



## audio123

audiojun said:


> Going to be at canjam! so what should I bring? I heard someone say cds. Bringing our fullsize amps and dacs isn't very good right? we can bring headphones though?


 

 bring a DSLR to take picture with Jude!


----------



## warrenpchi

ejong7 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to SHaGging with y'all!  We'll be throwing in something rare into the prize pool... a Liquid Carbon.  Good luck to everybody!
> ...


 
  
 Lol, no.  SN #0 will always be an internal reference sample.  However, we're going to make SN #1 of each new product available to a community member through some kind of contest (like we did with Carbon #1 at CanJam SoCal last year).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


audio123 said:


> audiojun said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be at canjam! so what should I bring? I heard someone say cds. Bringing our fullsize amps and dacs isn't very good right? we can bring headphones though?
> ...


 
  
 LOLOLOL!  Funny because true!


----------



## audio123

warrenpchi said:


> LOLOLOL!  Funny because true!


 
 First thing to do when you are at Canjam is not to pounce on those iems/cans but taking picture with Jude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@jude


----------



## velvetx

It has been brought to my attention that the member showcase may be cancelled due to lack of participation.  A few prominent members have dropped out and there is still plenty of room if you plan to be there both days and would like to bring your gear. This is actually the first time I have remembered there not being enough members to do a member showcase.  So if you are interested please PM Third_Eye so he can get you setup ASAP so we can make sure the member area stays.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## Watagump

velvetx said:


> It has been brought to my attention that the member showcase may be cancelled due to lack of participation.  A few prominent members have dropped out and there is still plenty of room if you plan to be there both days and would like to bring your gear. This is actually the first time I have remembered there not being enough members to do a member showcase.  So if you are interested please PM Third_Eye so he can get you setup ASAP so we can make sure the member area stays.
> 
> Thank you.


 
  
  
 Isnt this what some people were bagging on CanJam about? How its become more of a money thing and not a get together for people in the hobby to show off their stuff? Or am I wrong about what this post is about?


----------



## velvetx

watagump said:


> Isnt this what some people were bagging on CanJam about? How its become more of a money thing and not a get together for people in the hobby to show off their stuff? Or am I wrong about what this post is about?


 
  
 I am not 100% sure what you are talking about.  I know that some members were critical to the fact that there was no member element but instead more of a commercial theme to the event.  I am hoping to rally some more members together which is the reason why I posted because I think member showcase is important.  I understand the commercial aspect of things but I am sure every vendor understands as well that head-fi is a member driven community and it's important to have a member area for every CJ regardless of how big or small.


----------



## Watagump

velvetx said:


> I am not 100% sure what you are talking about.  I know that some members were critical to the fact that there was no member element but instead more of a commercial theme to the event.  I am hoping to rally some more members together which is the reason why I posted because I think member showcase is important.  I understand the commercial aspect of things but I am sure every vendor understands as well that head-fi is a member driven community and it's important to have a member area for every CJ regardless of how big or small.


 
  
  
 This is what I was talking about. How CanJam has become so commercialized and about money. You guys try and get a member area going and cant seem to get enough, so I can see why CanJam has become what its all about.


----------



## austinpop

Um... Noob question.

What does the acronym SHaG stand for? At CanJam I mean.

I know what the actual word means in several English speaking countries!


----------



## velvetx

watagump said:


> This is what I was talking about. How CanJam has become so commercialized and about money. You guys try and get a member area going and cant seem to get enough, so I can see why CanJam has become what its all about.


 
  
 I think you are missing the point regarding the member area.  Regardless of how big or small it is there should always be one as head-fi is a member driven community. Obviously events have to get paid for (which sponsors do a great job helping out to make these happen) to be able to continue running them but that doesn't mean sacrificing the core of head-fi to accomplish this.  You can argue it takes away from vendors but there is plenty of things to do at CanJam and anyone can attest that vendors are highlighted at these events.  Having a member area hurts no one but not having one alienates people who want to bring gear.


----------



## Watagump

austinpop said:


> Um... Noob question.
> 
> What does the acronym SHaG stand for? At CanJam I mean.
> 
> I know what the actual word means in several English speaking countries!


 
  
 Scavanger hunt and give away.


----------



## Watagump

velvetx said:


> I think you are missing the point regarding the member area.  Regardless of how big or small it is there should always be one as head-fi is a member driven community.  Obviously events have to get paid for (which sponsors do a great job helping out to make these happen) to be able to continue running them but that doesn't mean sacrificing the core of head-fi to accomplish this.  You can argue it takes away from vendors but there is plenty of things to do at CanJam and anyone can attest that vendors are highlighted at this event.  Having a member area hurts no one but not having one alienates people who want to bring gear.


 
  
  
 I dont think I am missing the point, its why people say they have quit going. They feel the show is not staying true to what it started out as. I am all for both, I was just pointing out what I thought people were saying is negative about the shows.


----------



## Stillhart

Seems to me that this is proof that the fears of this being made into an industry event instead of a community event are conflated.  I still hold that the community is still there even without a Members' Showcase.  I have been to two Canjams and what keeps me coming back is the community.  I'll be going to this one, but honestly, there isn't a whole lot I'm interested in gear-wise.  It's mostly to see my friends and have a good time (and defend my Karting title from @jude! lol) 
  
 I just don't understand why there is this fear that the community aspect is gone if there's no member area.  My experience proves that the community is still alive and kicking.
  
 And I'll restate again for the record:  there are plenty of companies that came out of the community like Cavalli Audio, MrSpeakers, ZMF, LFF, Moon Audio, etc.  Go have a chat with Dan Clark or Alex Cavalli and tell me they're not just as into music and gear as the rest of us...


----------



## velvetx

stillhart said:


> Seems to me that this is proof that the fears of this being made into an industry event instead of a community event are conflated.  I still hold that the community is still there even without a Members' Showcase.  I have been to two Canjams and what keeps me coming back is the community.  I'll be going to this one, but honestly, there isn't a whole lot I'm interested in gear-wise.  It's mostly to see my friends and have a good time (and defend my Karting title from @jude! lol)
> 
> I just don't understand why there is this fear that the community aspect is gone if there's no member area.  My experience proves that the community is still alive and kicking.
> 
> And I'll restate again for the record:  there are plenty of companies that came out of the community like Cavalli Audio, MrSpeakers, ZMF, LFF, Moon Audio, etc.  Go have a chat with Dan Clark or Alex Cavalli and tell me they're not just as into music and gear as the rest of us...


 
  
 You may not care whether or not there is a members area but there are people who obviously do.  You can't discount them and say based on your own sole experience there is a feeling of community at CanJams because for others there obviously isn't (they have voiced it).
  
 CanJam is a trade show opened to the public where vendors pay to have booths to advertise products focused on audio.  It's obviously focused on Head-Fi because they are the organizers but we don't have a say who is at the show or what goes on at the show including activities, symposiums, or vendor showcases.  That is dictated by Head-Fi not the community.
  
 The only thing members have at this trade show at this point is the hope we could have a member area for members to bring their own rigs.  It doesn't take away from the aspect of CanJam at all but instead at least feels like members have at least one contribution to CanJam in a more personalized way.


----------



## Stillhart

velvetx said:


> You may not care whether or not there is a members area but there are people who obviously do.  You can't discount them and say based on your own sole experience there is a feeling of community at CanJams because for others there obviously isn't (they have voiced it).


 
  
 Okay so for one thing, I have no idea if anyone voicing these opinions has ever attended a Canjam since nobody on the other side has spoken about their personal experiences.  On the flip side, I'm not the only person who has spoken about my positive experiences with the community.  The last time I posted on the subject in this thread, several people spoke out in agreement.  That's not to say there hasn't been people experiencing a lack of community, I'm just saying nobody has spoken about first-hand experiences.
  
 In addition, I wasn't discounting anything, I was offering a counter-opinion.  The lack of response from members says more than I ever could.
  


> CanJam is a trade show opened to the public where vendors pay to have booths to advertise products focused on audio.  It's obviously focused on Head-Fi because they are the organizers but we don't have a say who is at the show or what goes on at the show including activities, symposiums, or vendor showcases.  That is dictated by Head-Fi not the community.


 
  
 Another thing, this "public" you speak of that attends the show... the 1000+ people who showed up last year... you think it's just randos walking in off the street?  It's "the community".  You say "we" have no say in what goes on at the show; what say would you like?  Feel free to organize an event!  Nobody is stopping anyone from planning stuff, posting it on here, and inviting people to attend.  
  
 And you speak of "Head-fi" as if it's separate from the community.  Who do you think organizes Canjam, some white collar workers in an office somewhere who are contracted out to put everything together?  No, it's community members Ethan, Joe and Warren (who recently left the team due to a new job taking precedence).  If they didn't know the community intimately, they wouldn't be able to put on such a successful show.  There are plenty of personal audio shows that are nowhere near as popular as Canjam and I would argue that a lot of it has to do with their connection to the community.
  


> The only thing members have at this trade show at this point is the hope we could have a member area for members to bring their own rigs.  It doesn't take away from the aspect of CanJam at all but instead at least feels like members have at least one contribution to CanJam in a more personalized way.


 
  
 You can still bring your own rig.  I brought mine to the last two shows I attended and set it up in my hotel room.  Then a bunch of folks brought their own gear and we had a mini meet up there.  There were people there I'd just met that day.
  

  
 The event is what you make it.  If you want to bring your rig, go for it.  Post in this thread about it and let us know where we can see it!  I'm sure the organizers would even let you put up a sign if you asked nicely.  Don't hate on the people working so hard to make this event happen.  Be the change you want to see.
  
 I hope to meet you in a couple weeks and we can discuss over a drink.


----------



## third_eye

Hey guys, here is a partial list of Show Specials that will be available at CanJam SoCal. More to come!
  

*Company**Show Specials*Meze Headphones20% coupon codeWyWires20% offModWright20% off Tryst Headphone Amp 20% off DiDs (Daedalus Isolatio Devices used at show)TekFXgiving away 50 sets of silicone and memory foam tips for anyone who stops by to demo the Sound MAGIC in ear monitorsJDS LabsFree Domestic Shipping if CanJam SoCal 2016 is mentioned in the order notes1MoreTest a pair of 1MORE Headphones and receive a 15% discount code to use towards your purchase of any pair of 1More Headphones 10% discount code for Tweeting at 1MORE or checking in through Facebook. These discount codes are for a limited time only.Radius20% offRHA20% off all productsUltimate Ears20% off all iems (except UE4s)Torque30% off all productsBeyerdynamic15% off all Manufaktur headphones at beyerdynamic.com through March 31The Source AV10% off all Mr Speakers, Sennheiser, Questyle, A&K, Audeze, Kimber Kable, Nordost 5% off Enigmacoutics, Focal, STAXCavalli10% off all premium amps via coupon code: CANJAMSOCAL2016196420% discount for A Series Customs, and 15% discount for U SeriesPendulumicStance 1+ for $179, Tach T-1 for $224Cardas10% off all products


----------



## Stillhart

third_eye said:


> JDS LabsFree Domestic Shipping if CanJam SoCal 2016 is mentioned in the oder notes


 
  
 "Fragrant, fruity front with a nutty after-smell.  I do believe I enjoy this O2 amp!  The ODAC, on the other hand reeks of lavender and myrrh.  No thank you!"


----------



## audiojun

Will there be headphones/amps/dacs for sale at the show itself?


----------



## conquerator2

I'll chime in here.
  
 I attended my first Canjam last year in London [which just so happened to be the first one held internationally].
 It was a smaller setting and the member showcase unfortunately had to be canceled [I was flying there so it wouldn't make much difference but I could have brought a modest ring with me].
 But there is no denying that COMMUNITY was the one thing that made it so amazing. It doesn't matter to me who they are as long as we all enjoy one thing - audio.
 All people out there - vendors, people from here that I only met there, the organizers... They all enjoyed the same thing and honestly, everyone was so friendly it could have been a huge familiy meeting in the light sense of word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It was the blastest of blasts I had that year and I cannot wait to go this year again!
 There probably won't be a members showcase [although the venue might be bigger] but the people will. They are the atmosphere makers. I'll be much more free this year and I'll do my best to spend as much time in the company of them as possible. Because it was just so much fun.
 There is little that separates the vendors form the community, with people like Dan Clark.
 I guess what I am really trying to say is as long as the people are nice, that is what makes the show. I made some new friends there as well and there was not a second when I'd think "damn its a pity there aren't no member tables". We all walked around, listened to gear, conferred, chatted and had a blast.
 That's what made it the experience it was.
 Certainly IMO and YMMV and perhaps the smaller setting made it that more intimate, but I can't imagine SoCal being different with the community that makes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I get that people might be worried about the commercial aspects but as long as we are all music enthusiasts banded together, something magical happens


----------



## rollinbr

*rollinbr|xl|1*


----------



## ejong7

conquerator2 said:


> I'll chime in here.
> 
> I attended my first Canjam last year in London [which just so happened to be the first one held internationally].
> It was a smaller setting and the member showcase unfortunately had to be canceled [I was flying there so it wouldn't make much difference but I could have brought a modest ring with me].
> ...


 

 I hardly remember anything from London except that fruit bar you gave me. Some wonderful thing that is.
  
 Jokes aside, I would think if theres no 'Members Showcase' it just, to me, mean that there are no space for rigs more suitable for desktop. Portable though? As long as you don't take up space the wrong way its ALL JETS AHEAD!


----------



## third_eye

stillhart said:


> "Fragrant, fruity front with a nutty after-smell.  I do believe I enjoy this O2 amp!  The ODAC, on the other hand reeks of lavender and myrrh.  No thank you!"


 
  
 LOL, but they do smell good!!


----------



## austinpop

watagump said:


> Scavanger hunt and give away.




Thanks!


----------



## pbui44

velvetx said:


> It has been brought to my attention that the member showcase may be cancelled due to lack of participation.  A few prominent members have dropped out and there is still plenty of room if you plan to be there both days and would like to bring your gear. This is actually the first time I have remembered there not being enough members to do a member showcase.  So if you are interested please PM Third_Eye so he can get you setup ASAP so we can make sure the member area stays.
> 
> Thank you.




Anyone with a Sony MDR-R10 (light or bass-heavy), Sennheiser Orpheus (1st or 2nd gen), or Stax SR-Omega (the original) and will be in or around the LA area during the show, please PM Third_Eye. Amp can be any size or have whatever specs.


----------



## conquerator2

Oh I so badly wanna hear the R10 [any] and Omegas... One day!


----------



## audiojun

Will there be vendors selling gear at canjam?


----------



## bearFNF

Heck,there is no members area at CanJam @RMAF *BUT* the members rooms.
 We still managed to have good fun and social gatherings every night, during meals, and any other time we could work it in.  
A couple years ago I went to my first SoCal meet (I live in northern Minnesota by the way), I flew in on Friday and flew out on Sunday, it was a spur of the moment kinda thing because I had so much fun at my first CanJam@RMAF that same year and really liked the people that I met.

This “meet” had two rooms full of vendors and two rooms or so full of members. It was a fast and hectic time getting to all of them in one day. The consensus of the people I talked to during and after the event was that we needed two days and more vendors and that we should turn the event into a “Real CanJam.”  Well Head-Fi organizers listened and the next year was the first CanJam SoCal (notice it is not called “SoCal meet”). I also had learned my lesson and scheduled more time before and after to hang out and tour around.

I guess the point is that the “Community” spoke at that SoCal Meet and Head-Fi listened. As they, IMHO, always try to do. CanJam Socal was the answer.

But like we all know you can’t please everyone.  I intend to enjoy it for the fun I know it is.


----------



## joe

audiojun said:


> Will there be vendors selling gear at canjam?


 
  
 Some vendors do.


----------



## Watagump

I can see it already, all of the talk about El Nino and how much rain we were suppose to get. Once the show gets here, then it will probably rains cats and dogs. We have had some mid 80 days in winter.


----------



## bearFNF

audiojun said:


> Will there be vendors selling gear at canjam?



IME, YES, some, but not all of them will.


----------



## Watagump

March is moving too slow, hurry up.


----------



## buke9

11 days and I'll be getting on a plane to head west.


----------



## third_eye

Final list of SHaG prizes, 30 exhibitors are participating!
  

*SHaG**Prize*Cayin AudioN5 PlayerRHAT20i BlackPuro Sound LabsBT-5200 BT-2200Meze HeadphonesMeze 99 ClassicsTekFXSoundMAGIC P55 VentoFinal AudioFI-BA-SSOppoPM-2NobleK10U Black and Rose GoldRBH SoundEP-3 In-Ear HeadphonesRivaTurbo XJDS LabsThe ElementWoo AudioHeadphone StandDarin Fong AudioOut of Your Head Software, all presets1MoreDual Driver HeadphonesQuestyleQP1 (choice of Gold or Space Grey)The Source AVFocal Spirit Pro Kimber Kable AxiosRadiusHP-NHR11K HP-NEF11R HP-TWF31K HP-TWF41RTaction TechnologyCertificate for KANNON headphone from first production runSchiit AudioBifrost MultibitUltimate EarsUE 900SEmotivaLittle EGO DAC's (2)Torquet096z in-earsEmpire EarsSpartan IV Universal In-Ear MonitorBeyerdynamicDT880 Premium, 600 ohmCavalliLiquid CarbonMr SpeakersAlpha Dogs1964 EarsU12 Universal Fit EarphonesPendulumicStance S1+ Tach T1EchoboxFindersCardasEM5813


----------



## third_eye

Last call for CanJam SoCal T-Shirts! We are placing the order on Wednesday morning, March 9, so please let me know before then if you would like to reserve one. 
  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our meets and shows before already know the drill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in this thread, do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye|L|3
 third_eye|S|1*

 T-shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show, though we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts.


----------



## westermac

third_eye said:


> Final list of SHaG prizes, 30 exhibitors are participating!


----------



## pbui44

third_eye said:


> Final list of SHaG prizes, 30 exhibitors are participating!






Yeah, I can't wait.


----------



## dallan

Sadly I have to go away for my niece's wedding that weekend. It'll probably end up saving me a few thousand in purchases though.....


----------



## HiFiGuy528

in less than two weeks, we'll be showing TWO new products at CanJam SoCal. Be sure to stop by our room upstairs to see the new toys.


----------



## pbui44

dallan said:


> Sadly I have to go away for my niece's wedding that weekend. It'll probably end up saving me a few thousand in purchases though.....




Well, it had to be either yours or someone else's wallet.


----------



## warrenpchi

dallan said:


> It'll probably end up saving me a few thousand in purchases though.....


 
  
 Let's meet up!  I'll fix that for you!


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Let's meet up!  I'll fix that for you!


 
  
 Hello there Satan.


----------



## swampsong

I'm thinking about going, and i've only been on head-fi for a few months, need to get away anyways been working too much, my girl said she would go, i don't know anybody there but i'm good at meeting people, i'm a likable guy sometimes , we can't get the discounted hotel rates so its around 600 for two nights but oh well, i like spending money on audio, at first i was like no don't go get that ragnarok you keep reading about or something else just crazy, but then i thought why not just do both 
  
 and i love the tech, love the small businesses that are making it happen, spent like $3000 in the last few months, want to spend a lot more 
  
 But we might go, six hour drive, drop a $1000 on a headphone convention trip, sounds like my style really


----------



## joe

@swampsong - Come on out! It'll be a great time!


----------



## warrenpchi

*warrenpchi|L|1*


----------



## bearFNF

There are other hotels in the area that are cheaper. you don't have to stay at the Westin. some people are staying elsewhere.

Oh yeah, Delta says 7 days till I can check-in. 

I'm in Orlando this week, coast to coast this month.


----------



## buke9

I got adeal at the Wyndham just around the corner and it was $200 less for three days than the Westin with there discount price. It was thru a vacation club thing but they're other options. I wanted to stay at the Westin to be in the heart of it all but $200 less no contest ( more to spend on good stuff).


----------



## Venture Guy

Venture Guy wants a medium t-shirt (if it isn't too late)


----------



## Neccros

venture guy said:


> Venture Guy wants a medium t-shirt (if it isn't too late)


 
 Need to request it in the correct format (Example: third_eye|L|3)


----------



## Venture Guy

Venture Guy|M|1


----------



## Bong Hollywodd

Bong Hollywodd | M | 1


----------



## wahsmoh

stillhart said:


> You can still bring your own rig.  I brought mine to the last two shows I attended and set it up in my hotel room.  Then a bunch of folks brought their own gear and we had a mini meet up there.  There were people there I'd just met that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha I know the guy on the left. That is audiofrk.
  
 I'll be at CanJam this year. But I think the Member's showcase last year was more limited in space because I tried to sign up for it but it was already too late. I brought my gear anyways and I ended up having to hide it in the pizza room which was the last room on the third floor to the right because  no one turned up for the bring your own gear thing.
  
 I believe CanJam has never really been about members sharing their own personal rigs and setups with each other. It has always been about showcasing the latest and greatest and being able to test a very large sample of products from just about every big name brand audio company. That is the fun of CanJam for me.
  
 I learned the hard way thinking it was going to be anything like a Head-fi meet. Just bring a pair of headphones and something to protect them in while you carry them around. Don't bother bringing your amp and DACs because in the end you probably won't have table space and you'll end up having to hide your gear somewhere so no one else can hear it too.


----------



## birdperson

In the area and would love to go, but am too poor! Seems like a fantastic opportunity though! Some day!


----------



## pbui44

birdperson said:


> In the area and would love to go, but am too poor! Seems like a fantastic opportunity though! Some day!




You don't have to buy anything, except a ticket...and probably lunch and dinner. Besides, there is going to be lots of stuff that will be worth the demo time and worth saving to buy later.


----------



## Stillhart

wahsmoh said:


> Haha I know the guy on the left. That is audiofrk.
> 
> I'll be at CanJam this year. But I think the Member's showcase last year was more limited in space because I tried to sign up for it but it was already too late. I brought my gear anyways and I ended up having to hide it in the pizza room which was the last room on the third floor to the right because  no one turned up for the bring your own gear thing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes indeed, that's he!  The guy on the right is MoeDawg, the guy in the middle is Jude and the guy in the way back is XERO1.
  
 Hope to meet you in person there!  If anyone is looking for me, there's a good chance I'll be at the Cavalli table as I'm helping them out this year.


----------



## Asr

wahsmoh said:


> I believe CanJam has never really been about members sharing their own personal rigs and setups with each other. It has always been about showcasing the latest and greatest and being able to test a very large sample of products from just about every big name brand audio company.


 
  
 That part of your post is completely inaccurate. The inaugural Head-Fi National Meet in 2006 in NY had at least 18 tables of member gear (possibly a bit more, but I can't remember for sure and couldn't quickly find the Member Table sign-up thread). I owned barely any equipment worth talking about at the time (it was mostly just cheap ultraportable stuff that I crammed into my carry-on) and was able to register for a table to share even my ultra-cheap gear at the time. HeadFest 2007 (the 2007 National Meet in NorCal, and yes that's what they actually called it) had more than 20 tables of member gear. I still remember the all-black stack of HeadAmp gear that I took to it (black GS-X, black GS-1, black Gilmore Lite LE, black AE-2).
  
 The 2008 CanJam in Fort Lauderdale had a huge roomful worth of member gear (don't remember how many tables, but there were a LOT, and I still remember my B22-based setup from that one, which got a lot of Head-Fier attention), the 2009 CanJam in Los Angeles had 3 rooms of member gear (which was the CanJam that I got my BHSE at, which I spontaneously paired with another Head-Fier's Spectral SDR-2000), and the 2010 CanJam in Chicago had 2 rooms of member gear (which I also had a setup at, with the SPL Auditor and Beyer T1).
  
 So previous to last year's 2015 CanJam in SoCal, CanJam/the Head-Fi National Meets had always been about members sharing their personal rigs with each other from the very beginning.
  
 Oh and I also had my gear at both the 2009 and 2010 CanJam@RMAFs (BHSE/OII at 2009 and Auditor/T1 at 2010) since that event allowed for member tables at the time.


----------



## CrocCap

neat


----------



## CoronaLarry

Has there been a decision yet about whether or not there will be a member's area at this CanJam SoCal? I sure hope there will be.  I was disappointed to hear that there didn't seem to be that much interest in having such a member's area this year. If not, I believe the suggestion was made here that perhaps members can bring their equipment and demonstrate it in their hotel rooms are various times.
  
 I am a complete newb (signed up only 10 days ago) and my main reason for going is to learn more about this new hobby and to see the latest and greatest products available. I'm really looking forward to meet the vendors and seeing and hearing their products. As far as I know, this is the only venue where one can find and test out a huge selection of headphone and gear all together in one place and talk to fellow enthusiasts who are well-versed in this subject. I can hardly wait to attend and am planning on staying both days.
  
 Please correct me if I am wrong, but the sense I get is that CamJam's are basically a convention or a show in which manufacturers demonstrate and show off their various products, whereas meets are basically venues where members setup and demonstrate their own systems. My belief is that is that the best possible outcome would be that both experiences could be provided at this CanJam.
  
 Thanks so much to the members who put in so much time to make this CamJam a reality. I look forward to meeting many of you there.


----------



## Stillhart

coronalarry said:


> Has there been a decision yet about whether or not there will be a member's area at this CanJam SoCal? I sure hope there will be.  I was disappointed to hear that there didn't seem to be that much interest in having such a member's area this year. If not, I believe the suggestion was made here that perhaps members can bring their equipment and demonstrate it in their hotel rooms are various times.
> 
> I am a complete newb (signed up only 10 days ago) and my main reason for going is to learn more about this new hobby and to see the latest and greatest products available. I'm really looking forward to meet the vendors and seeing and hearing their products. As far as I know, this is the only venue where one can find and test out a huge selection of headphone and gear all together in one place and talk to fellow enthusiasts who are well-versed in this subject. I can hardly wait to attend and am planning on staying both days.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome! 
  
 Regarding your question, the point I've been trying to get across is that almost everyone attending is a member so the whole place is a member's area.  Many people bring their own gear and set it up in their rooms or even demo it for each other in other places.  People are super friendly and generally very happy to talk and demo stuff.
  
 To once again pull out personal experience, last year's Socal was my first Canjam as well.  I went knowing only one person in advance.  I recall early the first day before the floor opened, I was in the lobby waiting for my friend and a guy sat down across from me with an Oppo PM-3.  At the time this was a brand new headphone and I was really interested in hearing it based on what I'd read.  So I introduced myself and asked if I could hear it and he was totally cool with it.  I chatted with him a bunch at Socal and again at RMAF and I'm looking forward to seeing my friend Jose again in a few weeks.
  
 At another point, I met a pair of cool guys named Maurice and Alan.  We went out with my buddy Brian for lunch and ended up demoing eachother's portable gear for like an hour+ after we'd finished eating.  It was a totally spontaneous and fun little mini-meet within Canjam with two guys I'd just met that day and another I'd just met in person for the first time.
  
 I could tell you many more stories from that Canjam about people I met that day who ended up being super cool and friendly, and with whom I'm still friends today.  Jude let me listen to his prototype HE-1000 for half an hour.  Warren and I met that weekend and we've become very good friends since.  Ethan's wife was my realtor on my recent move to LA and we met that weekend.  Liang let me demo his $500 USB cable when I told him I didn't believe they made a difference.  Michael and I had some great discussions, not just about audio, over breakfast.  Etc etc.  I didn't know any of these folks before that weekend.
  
 This stuff happens if you let it.  I wouldn't be too worried about Canjam lacking a community feel.  
  
 I'm really looking forward to next weekend!
  
 EDIT - BTW, left out forum names because I'm friends with these folks now and I don't think of them by their handles anymore.


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

Congrats on the exodus from sin city @Stillhart


----------



## Hansotek

stillhart said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Regarding your question, the point I've been trying to get across is that almost everyone attending is a member so the whole place is a member's area.  Many people bring their own gear and set it up in their rooms or even demo it for each other in other places.  People are super friendly and generally very happy to talk and demo stuff.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Totally 100% agree. If you're just going out there and treating it like a "convention" my heart breaks for you. If you want to bring a setup, bring it! Make some new friends and set-up a side "mini meet" in one of the hotel rooms one night and compare your rigs! When I think back on all my great memories from RMAF, most of them took place off the actual show floor. I think it's funny that people are lamenting the absence of a members' area, when any area can really be a members' area. There are hundreds of tiny Head-fi meets going on at any given time. The show is just the excuse for us to get together.
  
 I think we're thinking about it the wrong way here.
  
 This event is about us. Without us, there is no CanJam. This land is our members area. This city is our Head-fi meet. These waters flow with our liquid mids. These lands quake under the power of our rumbling bass. We are many and we are one. Together, we are CanJam, and in nine days we unite to claim Costa Mesa.


----------



## Stillhart

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Congrats on the exodus from sin city @Stillhart


 
  
 Thanks!  You can buy me a drink to celebrate next weekend.


----------



## Jack Vang

Oh man time flies by fast! We'll be exhibiting for the first time at CanJam and we're excited to meet several of you! We'll have the entire Olympus Series available for audition as well as our flagship Zeus-XIV!
  
@Stillhart Karting champion eh?


----------



## AxelCloris

jack vang said:


> Oh man time flies by fast! We'll be exhibiting for the first time at CanJam and we're excited to meet several of you! We'll have the entire Olympus Series available for audition as well as our flagship Zeus-XIV!
> 
> @Stillhart Karting champion eh?


 
  
 Yeah, he's the greatest.


----------



## Jack Vang

axelcloris said:


> Yeah, he's the greatest.


 
  
 I was telling Jude i'm at a bit of weight disadvantage but watch out for my Donkey Kong drifts bruhhhh


----------



## Stillhart

jack vang said:


> Oh man time flies by fast! We'll be exhibiting for the first time at CanJam and we're excited to meet several of you! We'll have the entire Olympus Series available for audition as well as our flagship Zeus-XIV!
> 
> @Stillhart Karting champion eh?


 
  
 One of em!  Jude won Singapore and I wasn't there so there are two champs right now.  We're going to have a serious rumble next weekend!
  
 Looking forward to meeting you in person, Jack!


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

stillhart said:


> Thanks!  You can buy me a drink to celebrate next weekend.


 
 Deal.


----------



## Hansotek

stillhart said:


> One of em!  Jude won Singapore and I wasn't there so there are two champs right now.  We're going to have a serious rumble next weekend!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in person, Jack!


 
  
 A title unification bout!! Count me in!


----------



## Hansotek

^^ Woah, a custom title! Super cool!! Thanks guys.


----------



## Insidious Meme

This explains a lot.


----------



## swampsong

Was able to get the rooms today and the tickets so i'll be going, i'm also very new and know no one, but i have some gear, and i plan on bringing it, i might even bring my nas because i don't want to have to copy my music to my laptop 
  
 i don't have much gear but i'll let anybody listen, schiit bifrost mutibit, lyr 2, he-560, a pair of senngrado's i made for my girlfriend, and a gustard 10 amp too,
  
 I don't know what to expect but i need a vacation and i'm sure everybody there will be cool  and i'm always looking to try out new gear


----------



## pbui44

swampsong said:


> Was able to get the rooms today and the tickets so i'll be going, i'm also very new and know no one, but i have some gear, and i plan on bringing it, i might even bring my nas because i don't want to have to copy my music to my laptop
> 
> i don't have much gear but i'll let anybody listen, schiit bifrost mutibit, lyr 2, he-560, a pair of senngrado's i made for my girlfriend, and a gustard 10 amp too,
> 
> I don't know what to expect but i need a vacation and i'm sure everybody there will be cool  and i'm always looking to try out new gear




I hope to see you there. If you need table space for your gear, private message third_eye for a member's area section reserve here:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/690/third-eye


----------



## warrenpchi

swampsong said:


> Was able to get the rooms today and the tickets so i'll be going, i'm also very new and know no one, but i have some gear, and i plan on bringing it, i might even bring my nas because i don't want to have to copy my music to my laptop
> 
> i don't have much gear but i'll let anybody listen, schiit bifrost mutibit, lyr 2, he-560, a pair of senngrado's i made for my girlfriend, and a gustard 10 amp too,
> 
> I don't know what to expect but i need a vacation and i'm sure everybody there will be cool  and i'm always looking to try out new gear


 

 Swampsong, come find me at the Cavalli Audio tables.  We'll be in the San Felipe room with MrSpeakers.  As long as I'm not in a meeting or moderating a panel or something, I should be there.  You can start by getting to know some of us (myself, Stillhart, etc.), and we can introduce you to people, and you can work your way out from there.  Look forward to hanging out!


----------



## Neccros

How critical is it to buy my ticket online ahead of time?  Or can I just wait until the day of and buy it then??
  
 Thanks!


----------



## swampsong

Oh wow thank you i'll definitely stop by, last night i was already getting my playlists ready, making mental checklists of what to take  I told my girlfriend about the scavenger hunt deal, she's all excited, i mean we are easy going, , last January we went to LA for some convention for special hair extensions deal or whatever girls do, she's like "well if we go for my hair we should go for headphones" and i was like "you're right!" 
  
 and i put a hold on any future purchases, because i think i'll be auditioning alot of stuff next weekend  
  
 How exciting thank you guys for making me feel so welcome  I'll be 6ft 7 white guy who loves to talk and joke


----------



## Neccros

swampsong said:


> , last January we went to LA for some convention for special hair extensions deal or whatever girls do, she's like "well if we go for my hair we should go for headphones" and i was like "you're right!"
> 
> and i put a hold on any future purchases, because i think i'll be auditioning alot of stuff next weekend
> 
> How exciting thank you guys for making me feel so welcome  I'll be 6ft 7 white guy who loves to talk and joke


 
 Gotta love GF's like that...     Now I just need to find me one!! HAHAHAH


----------



## musicman59

I found a girl that let me enjoy my hobby and don't even ask when I buy or upgrade toys.... I married her!! He he he


----------



## third_eye

pbui44 said:


> I hope to see you there. If you need table space for your gear, private message third_eye for a member's area section reserve here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/690/third-eye


 
  
 Ok guys, let me clarify for everyone. *There will be no dedicated Member Showcase Room at CanJam SoCal. *However, and as some posters have previously mentioned, there will be plenty of opportunities for ad hoc mini-meets whether in hotel rooms, or on the sidelines of the CanJam SoCal exhibits. And with about 175 listening stations on tap next week, there will be a LOT of great gear to check out. Look forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal!


----------



## Neccros

third_eye said:


> Ok guys, let me clarify for everyone. *There will be no dedicated Member Showcase Room at CanJam SoCal. *However, and as some posters have previously mentioned, there will be plenty of opportunities for ad hoc mini-meets whether in hotel rooms, or on the sidelines of the CanJam SoCal exhibits. And with about 175 listening stations on tap next week, there will be a LOT of great gear to check out. Look forward to seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal!


 
 Are the people that do set up these impromptu meets allowed to post them up here? Or do these require a separate thread?


----------



## Stillhart

neccros said:


> Are the people that do set up these impromptu meets allowed to post them up here? Or do these require a separate thread?


 
  
 In the past people have been posting about breakfast get-togethers and such in these threads so I'd think it's probably fair game.


----------



## Neccros

stillhart said:


> In the past people have been posting about breakfast get-togethers and such in these threads so I'd think it's probably fair game.


 
 Cool... I'm hoping to meet more people outside of the show itself and expand my knowledge...


----------



## third_eye

neccros said:


> Are the people that do set up these impromptu meets allowed to post them up here? Or do these require a separate thread?


 
  
 Yep, totally fine to use this thread and then the Impressions thread which will open as soon as the event starts on Saturday morning.


----------



## third_eye

Onkyo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Onkyo added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Uh oh, I guess I will have to check out the DP-X1.


----------



## audio123

watagump said:


> Uh oh, I guess I will have to check out the DP-X1.


 

 be sure to check it out! it may well be your dap upgrade


----------



## Watagump

audio123 said:


> be sure to check it out! it may well be your dap upgrade


 
  
 Thats some big shoes to fill.


----------



## LoryWiv

third_eye said:


> Onkyo added to exhibitor list!


 

 Fantastic! I am very interested in DP-X1, but there is little information about International release date, which in turn hopefully will fix some of the issues raised on DP-X1 forum (excessive gap on 2.5 mm socket, no USB DAC support). If they adress those few things, sprinkle in a sweet Canjam discount --> the money will fly out of my pocket!


----------



## Jack Vang

insidious meme said:


> This explains a lot.


 
  
@moedawg140 Story plz?


----------



## warrenpchi

swampsong said:


> Oh wow thank you i'll definitely stop by, last night i was already getting my playlists ready, making mental checklists of what to take
> 
> and i put a hold on any future purchases, because i think i'll be auditioning alot of stuff next weekend
> 
> How exciting thank you guys for making me feel so welcome  I'll be 6ft 7 white guy who loves to talk and joke


 
  
 Of course you're welcome dude!  One of the best things about CanJam is meeting people from the forums, for the first time in person.  So many of us are friends IRL, and it all starts with having met at a CanJam or a meet.  For example, I met @jude at my very first meet, and we've been awesome friends ever since, with many interests outside of audio and music as well (Formula 1, etc.).
  
 Yes, for sure, DO NOT buy anything until you get to CanJam.  Once you audition everything you want to hear, and talk to other Head-Fiers in real time, you'll have a much better idea of what you want.  And if you're lucky, one of the things you want will be offered on show special pricing.  BTW, what are you looking for?  Desktop stuff, portable stuff?
  
 This is shaping up to be a terrific show!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



swampsong said:


> I told my girlfriend about the scavenger hunt deal, she's all excited, i mean we are easy going, , last January we went to LA for some convention for special hair extensions deal or whatever girls do, she's like "well if we go for my hair we should go for headphones" and i was like "you're right!"


 
  
 She's a keeper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


musicman59 said:


> I found a girl that let me enjoy my hobby and don't even ask when I buy or upgrade toys.... I married her!! He he he


 
  
 You sir, are lucky in so many ways!





 
 How's the weather up there ATM?  Looking forward to some SoCal sun?


----------



## TraneTime

Isn't Shure going to be there?  You would think they would after all the glowing praise that Jude had got the KSE1500.


----------



## AxelCloris

tranetime said:


> Isn't Shure going to be there?  You would think they would after all the glowing praise that Jude had got the KSE1500.


 

 To the best of my knowledge Shure has never been an exhibitor at any of the official CanJam events apart from the Singapore show last month. They may not be able to make SoCal, but there's still a week for an official announcement. We can cross our fingers and hope. I'd like to spend some more time with the KSE1500 myself since my demo at the Chicago meet was brief.


----------



## Stillhart

If I'm not mistaken, Moon Audio sometimes brings Shure stuff.  Could check their table...


----------



## buke9

Less than a week till my flight out to SoCal. It's going to be a long work week.


----------



## swampsong

I'm into just about everything right now, but mostly desktop, i like to try new things so i'm always buying and selling stuff...
  
 It is going to be a long week, i like the idea of the informal meets, n the end we all just want to share awesome audio 
  
 I will be at your table Saturday to say hi, and honestly the idea of maybe winning a liquid carbon kinda sealed the deal for me to go


----------



## buke9

swampsong said:


> I'm into just about everything right now, but mostly desktop, i like to try new things so i'm always buying and selling stuff...
> 
> It is going to be a long week, i like the idea of the informal meets, n the end we all just want to share awesome audio
> 
> I will be at your table Saturday to say hi, and honestly the idea of maybe winning a liquid carbon kinda sealed the deal for me to go


 
 The Carbon as a prize is just wicked. I love mine . I'm going to my first CanJam also and not bringing anything but my Ether-C's and QP1R that I'm happy to let you have a listen to as they are a great setup IMHO. Hope to see you there.


----------



## joe

*@bearFNF *- How many days till you can check in?


----------



## bearFNF

joe said:


> *@bearFNF
> *- How many days till you can check in?



Delta says 4 days till I can check-in. 

Sorry, been busy with work...


----------



## joe

I don't know if I can let that slide, sir.


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 4 days till I can check-in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Show up on Tuesday, the Hotel needs help getting the rooms ready.


----------



## swampsong

I would love to see a QP1R i was just looking at those the other day


----------



## Watagump

swampsong said:


> I would love to see a QP1R i was just looking at those the other day


 
  
 Chances are high that you will.


----------



## buke9

swampsong said:


> I would love to see a QP1R i was just looking at those the other day


 
 Questyle is going to be there. Going to get a cover for mine just want to see what color looks best.


----------



## Watagump

Weather forecast looks terrible, Friday, 80 degrees.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Weather forecast looks terrible, Friday, 80 degrees.


 
 That is terrible as I will be leaving 55 with a low of 36 ; )


----------



## AxelCloris

watagump said:


> Weather forecast looks terrible, Friday, 80 degrees.




Why must it always be hot and sunny in California when I visit? Why can't I bring my cold, clammy and overcast Midwest weather with me? I love that stuff!


----------



## Watagump

axelcloris said:


> Why must it always be hot and sunny in California when I visit? Why can't I bring my cold, clammy and overcast Midwest weather with me? I love that stuff!


 
  
 May Gray, June gloom. Most likely it wont hit 80. Plenty of time for them to be wrong. Other sites say 67 on Sat and PM rain on Sun.


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> You sir, are lucky in so many ways!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I am very lucky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This winter has not bee too bad.  A  lot less snow than previous years. We were in the 50s today. I was in Mexico last weekend and it was in the 90s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am always ready for some SoCal sun and a good time with friends!


----------



## Asr

axelcloris said:


> To the best of my knowledge Shure has never been an exhibitor at any of the official CanJam events apart from the Singapore show last month. They may not be able to make SoCal, but there's still a week for an official announcement. We can cross our fingers and hope. I'd like to spend some more time with the KSE1500 myself since my demo at the Chicago meet was brief.


 
  
 Actually, Shure was in fact at the 2006 & 2007 National Meets along with the 2008 through 2010 CanJams. I noticed that Shure is on the exhibitor list for this year's Axpona (in Chicago) though, which is in about a month: http://www.axpona.com/exhibitors.asp. On a semi-related note, I saw that Etymotic is also going to be at Axpona! Etymotic is virtually the only IEM company I've never seen at a major audio-related event before, so that's really unprecedented.


----------



## bozebuttons

asr said:


> Actually, Shure was in fact at the 2006 & 2007 National Meets along with the 2008 through 2010 CanJams. I noticed that Shure is on the exhibitor list for this year's Axpona (in Chicago) though, which is in about a month: http://www.axpona.com/exhibitors.asp. On a semi-related note, I saw that Etymotic is also going to be at Axpona! Etymotic is virtually the only IEM company I've never seen at a major audio-related event before, so that's really unprecedented.


 

 Etymotic was at the 2006 national meet.


----------



## Watagump

Major cold front coming through next weekend. No more 80 on Friday, looks like it will be 72-74 that day with Sat and Sun being high 60's to low 70's.


----------



## CoronaLarry

Some helpful information to first time attendees to the So Cal CanJam from another first-timer:
  
 I live fairly close to Costa Mesa and am quite familiar with the area. The Westin Hotel at South Coast Plaza is a very nice upscale hotel and should be a great place to hold a CanJam. As of today, they still have rooms available but they are rather pricey ($240+). There are other more inexpensive hotels and motels fairly close by but if you plan on staying overnight, I suggest you make your reservations right away as weekend accommodation availability in the area can be rather iffy.
  
 If you are driving to CanJam, free parking is available at the South Coast Plaza parking lot, which is connected to the Westin Hotel by a footbridge across Bristol Street. Park close to that bridge and walk across it to the hotel, which will be on your right. South Coast Plaza contains many fine restaurants. I would not recommend you leave your car in the lot overnight, however, as the shopping center may tow away vehicles left there after business hours.
  
 If you are a newb, I'm sure you will be dazzled by the sheer size of this event. I'm probably the newest newb of all - I just joined two weeks ago. I will be there both days and will be working at the registration table Sunday morning from 9 - 1. If you are also new to this and want someone with whom to navigate uncharted waters, look me up either day. I'm really looking forward to this show and making new friends.


----------



## AxelCloris

watagump said:


> Major cold front coming through next weekend. No more 80 on Friday, looks like it will be 72-74 that day with Sat and Sun being high 60's to low 70's.


 

 Low 70s is far more agreeable than anything in the 80s. That'll make the walk across the bridge to the restaurants more comfortable. A nice soft breeze won't go unwanted too.


----------



## Neccros

coronalarry said:


> If you are driving to CanJam, free parking is available at the South Coast Plaza parking lot, which is connected to the Westin Hotel by a footbridge across Bristol Street. Park close to that bridge and walk across it to the hotel, which will be on your right.


 
  
 Yup!! Did this the 2 years I went      I actually parked near Anton and walked across... The hotel is then on your left.


----------



## Watagump

I have to be there Friday for booth setup, 6 days until I dont have to check in.


----------



## Neccros

watagump said:


> I have to be there Friday for booth setup, 6 days until I dont have to check in.


 
 Yeah I am checking out that weekend...


----------



## jminchoi

coronalarry said:


> Some helpful information to first time attendees to the So Cal CanJam from another first-timer:
> 
> I live fairly close to Costa Mesa and am quite familiar with the area. The Westin Hotel at South Coast Plaza is a very nice upscale hotel and should be a great place to hold a CanJam. As of today, they still have rooms available but they are rather pricey ($240+). There are other more inexpensive hotels and motels fairly close by but if you plan on staying overnight, I suggest you make your reservations right away as weekend accommodation availability in the area can be rather iffy.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info, I wonder if it is too late to sign up for Canjam.


----------



## buke9

jminchoi said:


> Thanks for the info, I wonder if it is too late to sign up for Canjam.


 
 You can buy tickets at the door.


----------



## swannie007

Just FYI, the italian restaurant in the parking lot of the South Coast Plaza, not sure of name but I think it's something like Manzianos, is excellent and very reasonably priced. If you like Italian food, I highly recommend it. Better be hungry! Every time I am anywhere near it, I have a meal there.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Can't wait to see everything on Sunday! I never thought I'd be able to realistically make it to a CanJam; I'm so glad this all happened to time-out perfectly for me!


----------



## pbui44

swannie007 said:


> Just FYI, the italian restaurant in the parking lot of the South Coast Plaza, not sure of name but I think it's something like Manzianos, is excellent and very reasonably priced. If you like Italian food, I highly recommend it. Better be hungry! Every time I am anywhere near it, I have a meal there.




It's Maggiano's and they make very good food. Menu is here:

http://locations.maggianos.com/california/costa-mesa/92626/3333-bristol-st-/main-menu/


----------



## cvbcbcmv

pbui44 said:


> It's Maggiano's and they make very good food. Menu is here:
> 
> http://locations.maggianos.com/california/costa-mesa/92626/3333-bristol-st-/main-menu/


 

 Well, I guess if CanJam is gonna make my wallet thin, I should make up for it by making myself fat, that way it all balances out.
  
 That's how it works... right?


----------



## thesmokingman

Yeap Maggiano's decent for chain. There's part of the menu that that they give you a same portion to take home. There's lots of good food inside Crystal court with famous chef designed menus that change. It's by the Macys Home Store in Crystal Court. Also there's that dumpling place where teh McDonalds used to be... Din Tai.


----------



## pbui44

cvbcbcmv said:


> Well, I guess if CanJam is gonna make my wallet thin, I should make up for it by making myself fat, that way it all balances out.
> 
> That's how it works... right?




You should be happy that no one is talking about any other food in the area, then. There's In-N-Out, Viet, Thai...:devil_face:


----------



## gregroe

I'm coming!


----------



## swannie007

Stop it you bastards!! I'm soo jealous!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

pbui44 said:


> You should be happy that no one is talking about any other food in the area, then. There's In-N-Out, Viet, Thai...


 

 All of the food I want to try... All of the audio products I want to buy...
  
 It will be very hard to balance enjoying myself and keeping my health and fitness goals on track. Though, that's just about as hopeless as me not buying anything at CanJam.
  
 Might as well just accept and embrace it


----------



## thesmokingman

I know the the people who own Seafood World. It's like 10 minutes away, go for some lobsters or Dim Sum!


----------



## jminchoi

buke9 said:


> You can buy tickets at the door.


 
 Nice!!


----------



## Watagump

REAL head-fi ballers go to Mastros.
  
 https://www.mastrosrestaurants.com/


----------



## conquerator2

Will anyone be traveling from around Playa Vista San / Sat morning for CJ?
Traveling with Uber four times is kinda costly and I am a bit hesitant to stay at a motel nearby.
If someone could give me a ride, or if someone wants to pool or if someone knows a cheap place to stay at, that'd be awesome!
Thanks
And Canjam HYPE :3


----------



## Stillhart

conquerator2 said:


> Will anyone be traveling from around Playa Vista San / Sat morning for CJ?
> Traveling with Uber four times is kinda costly and I am a bit hesitant to stay at a motel nearby.
> If someone could give me a ride, or if someone wants to pool or if someone knows a cheap place to stay at, that'd be awesome!
> Thanks
> And Canjam HYPE :3


 
  
 Woo!  EU brother making the trek to hang out!  Who says there's no community there?  lol


----------



## Watagump

Weather forecast.


----------



## n3rdling

I'll be there Saturday to say hi to some friends, not sure about Sunday yet.  I was going to showcase my DIY Orpheus clones and some rare HPs but it looks like that kinda fell apart.  I'll probably bring the clones in my car in case anybody has a mini meet in their hotel room.  If so, don't hesitate to send me a PM.  I'm working on a mini Orpheus clone and electrostatic IEM right now, not sure if those will make the trip.  Anyways, see you all there!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Be sure to spot by our room upstairs to see and audition NEW WA8 Eclipse.


----------



## fastmike

Hello all, new to the forum and planning going to my first Can Jam next weekend.  
  
 I'm in the market for new headphones and am 90% set on HifiMan Edition X headphones.  So should I
  
*#1) Not buy anything prior to Can Jam*. Listen to everything else so I can make an informed decision.

HPs I've never heard but may want instead
OPPO PM-1, Mr Speakers Ether, any Beyerdynamics

Headphones I've heard but most likely won't  choose:
HE-560, EngimaAcoustics Dharma

  
 Headphones I've definitely ruled out based on several listening sessions: HD600, HD650, HD800, LCD-2, LCD-3, LCD-X, Grados
  
*or #2) Buy the HEX *before* the show, bring them to the show, and look for more gear there!  *
  
 e.g., DAC, amps, etc.
  
 Also, do you think anyone will be offering a discount on the HEX?


----------



## CrocCap

i'd hold off on the hex purchase, since can jam is only 1 week away.  It's always best to audition headphones before purchasing, if possible, especially for an expensive one like the hex.  Who knows, you might find something else that you like better.


----------



## CoronaLarry

I think CrocCap is giving you some very sound advice to wait. Besides hearing all the headphones vendors are bringing, there will be many members demoing their rigs in various places around the hotel. Might even find a member burdened with too big a collection of headphones willing to sell one of his.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I just got called 10 time zones away for work, so I won't be abl to bring the KSE1500's to share. Maybe @jude can bring his to fill the void. FYI, they were wonderful on the long flight.


----------



## Watagump

The Delta calendar says 4 more days until Saturday.


----------



## joe

watagump said:


> The Delta calendar says 4 more days until Saturday.


 
 Paging *@bearFNF*.....* *


----------



## Stillhart

fastmike said:


> Hello all, new to the forum and planning going to my first Can Jam next weekend.
> 
> I'm in the market for new headphones and am 90% set on HifiMan Edition X headphones.  So should I
> 
> ...


 
  
 #1 is definitely the way to go for multiple reasons:
  
 1 - As other have said, you may find a good used deal.
 2 - You may find a good deal on a new one.
 3 - Companies announce/release new products at Canjam.  It's possible that something you'll want more will come out just days after you buy the HEX.
 4 - Some of the ones you've ruled out are very very good headphones; you may hear them again on better (more suitable) rigs and change your mind about them.  I know that happened to me with the HD800.
 5 - There will be HEX's at the show so you will be able to hear them with lots of gear, fulfilling #2 on your list without having to buy first.
  
 Hope this helps.  Welcome to Head-fi, sorry about your wallet!


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> Paging *@bearFNF*.....* *


 
  
 Good job, now he will give us an update, it will say 2 days until he can check in.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta indeed says 2 days till I can check-in.  

They have a different way of measuring time it appears. It said two days last night...


----------



## joe

*@bearFNF*'s countdown is what's made me get more in line with my trip prep... learning how close the event actually is.
  
 It will be a great time, for sure.


----------



## Watagump

I gave weather forecasts, I should be equally as important.


----------



## Odin412

I will be there - looking forward to it!


----------



## conquerator2

2 days til LA flight, 4 until CJ trip.
This will be an amazing experience on so many levels


----------



## Andykong

We'll be joining the CanJam for the first time, this is so exciting. 

We'll bring everything with us, N6, N5, C5, C5DAC, and the new desktop combo iDAC6 and iHA-6. We'll also debut an all-tube headphone amplifier HA1AmkII.

We are looking forwards to the party, everyone are working round the clock to get prepared, and with a bit of luck, we might be able to bring along the Engineering sample of a new DAP for the portable lovers.

Please feel free to drop by, say Hi, and have fun. See you all.


----------



## third_eye

Final list of SHaG prizes, with 32 exhibitors participating!
  

*SHaG**Prize*1964 EarsU12 Universal Fit Earphones1MoreDual Driver HeadphonesAudioquestJitterbug, 1.5m Pearl USB Cable and 1/4" adapter (3 sets)BeyerdynamicDT880 Premium, 600 ohmCardasEM5813CavalliLiquid CarbonCayin AudioN5 PlayerComply3 packs of tipsDarin Fong AudioOut of Your Head Software, all presetsEchoboxFindersEmotivaLittle EGO DAC's (2)Empire EarsSpartan IV Universal In-Ear MonitorFinal AudioFI-BA-SSJDS LabsThe ElementMeze HeadphonesMeze 99 ClassicsMr SpeakersAlpha DogsNobleK10U Black and Rose GoldOppoPM-2PendulumicStance S1+ Tach T1Puro Sound LabsBT-5200 BT-2200QuestyleQP1 (choice of Gold or Space Grey)RadiusHP-NHR11K HP-NEF11R HP-TWF31K HP-TWF41RRBH SoundEP-3 In-Ear HeadphonesRHAT20i BlackRivaTurbo XSchiit AudioBifrost MultibitSoundMAGICSoundMAGIC P55 VentoTaction TechnologyCertificate for KANNON headphone from first production runThe Source AVFocal Spirit Pro Kimber Kable AxiosTorquet096z in-earsUltimate EarsUE 900SWoo AudioHeadphone Stand


----------



## third_eye

Show Specials!
  

*Exhibitor**Show Specials*Meze Headphones20% coupon codeWyWires20% offModWright20% off Tryst Headphone Amp 20% off DiDs (Daedalus Isolatio Devices used at show)TekFXgiving away 50 sets of silicone and memory foam tips for anyone who stops by to demo the Sound MAGIC in ear monitorsJDS LabsFree Domestic Shipping if CanJam SoCal 2016 is mentioned in the order notes1MoreTest a pair of 1MORE Headphones and receive a 15% discount code to use towards your purchase of any pair of 1More Headphones 10% discount code for Tweeting at 1MORE or checking in through Facebook. These discount codes are for a limited time only.Radius20% offRHA20% off all productsUltimate Ears20% off all iems (except UE4s)Torque30% off all productsBeyerdynamic15% off all Manufaktur headphones at beyerdynamic.com through March 31The Source AV10% off all Mr Speakers, Sennheiser, Questyle, A&K, Audeze, Kimber Kable, Nordost 5% off Enigmacoutics, Focal, STAXCavalli10% off all premium amps via coupon code: CANJAMSOCAL2016196420% discount for A Series Customs, and 15% discount for U SeriesPendulumicStance 1+ for $179, Tach T-1 for $224Cardas10% off all productsCampfire AudioFree SXC24 balanced cable and 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter with purchase of a Jupiter or SE Edition Orion


----------



## audio123

third_eye said:


> Final list of SHaG prizes, with 32 exhibitors participating!
> 
> 
> *SHaG**Prize*1964 EarsU12 Universal Fit Earphones1MoreDual Driver HeadphonesAudioquestJitterbug, 1.5m Pearl USB Cable and 1/4" adapter (3 sets)BeyerdynamicDT880 Premium, 600 ohmCardasEM5813CavalliLiquid CarbonCayin AudioN5 PlayerComply3 packs of tipsDarin Fong AudioOut of Your Head Software, all presetsEchoboxFindersEmotivaLittle EGO DAC's (2)Empire EarsSpartan IV Universal In-Ear MonitorFinal AudioFI-BA-SSJDS LabsThe ElementMeze HeadphonesMeze 99 ClassicsMr SpeakersAlpha DogsNobleK10U Black and Rose GoldOppoPM-2PendulumicStance S1+ Tach T1Puro Sound LabsBT-5200 BT-2200QuestyleQP1 (choice of Gold or Space Grey)RadiusHP-NHR11K HP-NEF11R HP-TWF31K HP-TWF41RRBH SoundEP-3 In-Ear HeadphonesRHAT20i BlackRivaTurbo XSchiit AudioBifrost MultibitSoundMAGICSoundMAGIC P55 VentoTaction TechnologyCertificate for KANNON headphone from first production runThe Source AVFocal Spirit Pro Kimber Kable AxiosTorquet096z in-earsUltimate EarsUE 900SWoo AudioHeadphone Stand


 

 3 packs of comply tips!


----------



## bangkokkid

third_eye said:


> Show Specials!
> 
> 
> *Exhibitor**Show Specials*Meze Headphones20% coupon codeWyWires20% offModWright20% off Tryst Headphone Amp 20% off DiDs (Daedalus Isolatio Devices used at show)TekFXgiving away 50 sets of silicone and memory foam tips for anyone who stops by to demo the Sound MAGIC in ear monitorsJDS LabsFree Domestic Shipping if CanJam SoCal 2016 is mentioned in the order notes1MoreTest a pair of 1MORE Headphones and receive a 15% discount code to use towards your purchase of any pair of 1More Headphones 10% discount code for Tweeting at 1MORE or checking in through Facebook. These discount codes are for a limited time only.Radius20% offRHA20% off all productsUltimate Ears20% off all iems (except UE4s)Torque30% off all productsBeyerdynamic15% off all Manufaktur headphones at beyerdynamic.com through March 31The Source AV10% off all Mr Speakers, Sennheiser, Questyle, A&K, Audeze, Kimber Kable, Nordost 5% off Enigmacoutics, Focal, STAXCavalli10% off all premium amps via coupon code: CANJAMSOCAL2016196420% discount for A Series Customs, and 15% discount for U SeriesPendulumicStance 1+ for $179, Tach T-1 for $224Cardas10% off all productsCampfire AudioFree SXC24 balanced cable and 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter with purchase of a Jupiter or SE Edition Orion


 
  
 We will be offering complimentary ear impressions with the purchase of any custom product as well as no sales tax (we pay the tax) for the weekend.


----------



## buke9

bearfnf said:


> Delta indeed says 2 days till I can check-in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 TSA lines might be that long ; )


----------



## WillBright

Nice, looking forward to another CanJam SoCal! I'll be around all Saturday. 
  
 This was one of the first events I attended after we started Massdrop. It'll be good to see the whole so-cal crowd again : ) @bangkokkid @Luckbad @warrenpchi


----------



## ejong7

willbright said:


> Nice, looking forward to another CanJam SoCal! I'll be around all Saturday.
> 
> This was one of the first events I attended after we started Massdrop. It'll be good to see the whole so-cal crowd again : ) @bangkokkid @Luckbad @warrenpchi


 

 Any new surprises from Massdrop Will?


----------



## CoronaLarry

I'll be bringing along a FiiO A1 portable headphone amp which was just released less than a week ago. It might be just the ticket for those of you who need a little bit more power if you are using a phone or iPod device. I'm using it with my iPhone 6 and various headphone and earphone combinations. I'll be there all day Saturday and will be working the registration desk on Sunday morning. I'd be happy to let you try it out with your rig.


----------



## WillBright

ejong7 said:


> Any new surprises from Massdrop Will?


 
  
 Ha, we'll see. Debating whether or not I bring a bag, flying in and out in the same day.


----------



## buke9

willbright said:


> Ha, we'll see. Debating whether or not I bring a bag, flying in and out in the same day.


 
 Only if your bringing goodies ; )


----------



## bimmer100

luckbad said:


> Word! This'll be the first CanJam I actually go to. Looking forward to it!


 
 i'm hoping to go next year with my wife. 
  
  
 if you get a chance to see a lampizator Big 7 will you please have a listen to it and let me know what you think? I'm trying to find one that I can hear. but anyone's opinion that has heard the M11 would be quite relevant to me.


----------



## bearFNF

buke9 said:


> TSA lines might be that long ; )



LOL, not in GFK, tiny little airport mostly no lines.

Delta says 1 day till I can check-in.  

Still doesn't add up to me, but whatever. We'll see what it says tomorrow night. When it is actually 1 day till check-in in the real world.


----------



## buke9

bearfnf said:


> LOL, not in GFK, tiny little airport mostly no lines.
> 
> Delta says 1 day till I can check-in.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah not big lines in Louisville either. Can't wait for Friday morning . Haven't been to SoCal since the Navy in 82. I believe this will be a better time ; )


----------



## bearFNF

buke9 said:


> Yeah not big lines in Louisville either. Can't wait for Friday morning . Haven't been to SoCal since the Navy in 82. I believe this will be a better time ; )



Navy huh? I was in the Navy in the late 80's... story time over beers...


----------



## bearFNF

Dang phone, quoted myself...


----------



## buke9

bearfnf said:


> Navy huh? I was in the Navy in the late 80's... story time over beers...


 
 You got it.


----------



## buke9

This trip keeps getting better


----------



## Andykong

A quick question for the those who are familiar with the Orange County/LA area.

Since we are flying all the way to the West coat from China, we want to spend a day or two after the show to check out the HeadFi shops in Orange County and LA area, kind of to understand the marketplace and feel the atmosphere of the hobby in a more "regular" tone. Can someone suggest the shops that we should visit? Portable is our primarily concern but any reputable headfi shop will serve the purpose.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pbui44

buke9 said:


> This trip keeps getting better




So...LA and San Diego...Tijuana as well, possibly?


----------



## Watagump

andykong said:


> A quick question for the those who are familiar with the Orange County/LA area.
> 
> Since we are flying all the way to the West coat from China, we want to spend a day or two after the show to check out the HeadFi shops in Orange County and LA area, kind of to understand the marketplace and feel the atmosphere of the hobby in a more "regular" tone. Can someone suggest the shops that we should visit? Portable is our primarily concern but any reputable headfi shop will serve the purpose.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


 
  
 When it comes to shops here in Socal, you pretty much are stuck with something like Best Buy. Off the top of my head, about the only high end audio shop I can think of in the OC is Digital Ear, but its home audio, home theater etc. They are in Irvine.
  
  
 http://www.yelp.com/biz/digital-ear-irvine


----------



## Pazz

Hey everyone, so now that I'm finally checking back in here since October, did we ever get the extra time/day for just hanging out? I'd love to show some cool technology I own actually so something like that would be great. 
  
 But anyway, I may also still need a ride to the event, from UCLA approximately, if Gilly87 doesn't respond to me. Thanks!
  
 Also, where do I sign up for that sick CanJam 2016 badge?


----------



## Stillhart

pazz said:


> Hey everyone, so now that I'm finally checking back in here since October, did we ever get the extra time/day for just hanging out? I'd love to show some cool technology I own actually so something like that would be great.
> 
> But anyway, I may also still need a ride to the event, from UCLA approximately, if Gilly87 doesn't respond to me. Thanks!
> 
> Also, where do I sign up for that sick CanJam 2016 badge?


 
  
 Pazz!  Looking forward to hanging out again this year.  PM @joe for a badge.
  
 In theory, I'll be driving right by UCLA on the 405, but I'm going down on Friday and staying down there over the weekend.  I can give you a ride on Friday if you need, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## joe

@Pazz - You're all set!


----------



## Pazz

stillhart said:


> Pazz!  Looking forward to hanging out again this year.  PM @joe for a badge.
> 
> In theory, I'll be driving right by UCLA on the 405, but I'm going down on Friday and staying down there over the weekend.  I can give you a ride on Friday if you need, just shoot me a PM.


 
 You too man. 
  
 Actually Friday may work for me, since I'm also planning for the weekend. However, I haven't gotten any hotel reservations yet, so maybe that isn't such a good "idea"... I absolutely do plan on going both days though, even if I have to go a sleepless night whiling away at my phone in the lobby. 
  


joe said:


> @Pazz - You're all set!


 
 Thank you sir!


----------



## darinf

andykong said:


> A quick question for the those who are familiar with the Orange County/LA area.
> 
> Since we are flying all the way to the West coat from China, we want to spend a day or two after the show to check out the HeadFi shops in Orange County and LA area, kind of to understand the marketplace and feel the atmosphere of the hobby in a more "regular" tone. Can someone suggest the shops that we should visit? Portable is our primarily concern but any reputable headfi shop will serve the purpose.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


 
 You can go see Gary at Affordable Audio. They carry headphones and related gear. They're up closer to LA.
http://affordableaudio.biz/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_37


----------



## 1974

So to double check, forum members will or won't get to bring gear and setup if they book table space?


----------



## jude

*Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview *​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.

_CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla​  
 CanJam is heading back to SoCal, and here's our sneak peek at just some of the things you can see, hear, and play with at CanJam SoCal 2016. It's taking place March 19-20, 2016 at Westin South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, California, so be sure to check out the video, get your tickets, and be there for all of the personal audio goodness at CanJam SoCal 2016!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.
  
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## warrenpchi

> _Please forgive the long post to follow, but I just wanted to touch base with all of you about:  (a) what we've got going on at CanJam SoCal 2016; and (b) how to get the most fun out of your time at Cavalli Audio's exhibit._


 
  
Hi y'all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
Like last year’s CanJam SoCal, we’re going to be teaming up with MrSpeakers to headline an entire room together.  We’ll be in the San Felipe room…
 

 
…which is the room directly behind the registration tables, as you come out of the elevators on the second floor.  Feel free to come right on in, as soon as you get your badges.  We look forward to seeing you!
 
  
*Welcome!*  
MrSpeakers will be showing their headphones, with a variety of listening rigs, some of which include our amps as there is some fantastic synergy between MrSpeakers headphones and Cavalli Audio amps.  We're thrilled to be sharing a room with them again!
 
If you haven't yet heard their ETHER headphones, be sure to take a listen as soon as you can.  They're very good, and popular here on Head-Fi with good reason.  While you're there, be sure to check out the brand new prototype of their new electrostatic headphone, powered by none other than a Cavalli Liquid Lightning 2 electrostatic amp.  I haven't heard the combo yet, but I have it on good authority from Dan Clark himself that it is something to behold indeed!
 
Over on our side of the room, we will be showing the following Cavalli amps:
 

*Liquid Spark* - The latest prototype of our upcoming fully-discrete portable amp… now with final tuning!
*Liquid Crimson* - Our dynamic hybrid desktop amp, and spiritual successor to our very first commercial amp, the Liquid Fire.
*Liquid Glass* - The one-and-only tube rollers’ dream desktop amp… and my personal favorite of all our amps, even more than the LAu.
*Liquid Gold* - Our fully-differential, balanced, solid-state reference amp… the amp that most embodies our magical Cavalli Audio house sound.
  
Now some of you might be wondering:  _“where are your Liquid Lightning 2T electrostatic amps going to be?” _ No need for concern, our friends at The Source A/V will be showing our:
 

*Liquid Lightning 2T (Solid State Version)*
*Liquid Lightning 2T (Tube Version)*
  
…in their quiet room on the third floor.  We’ll also be sending up a STAX SR-507, a STAX SR-007 Mk I, and a STAX SR-009 up there as well, for your listening pleasure.  On top of all that, The Source A/V will also be showing a Woo Audio WES there as well, so that you can audition all three amps together!
 
And finally, we’ll also be showing the:
 

*Liquid Carbon* - Our wildly-popular and fully-balanced transportable solid state amp, made exclusively for the community.
  
_But Warren, why are you guys showing the Liquid Carbon if there are no more Carbons left to sell?  What’s the point?_
 
Well…
 
  
*More Liquid Carbons!*  
Yay!





 
As you’ve probably seen in the CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview Video that @jude just posted - we are indeed going to make one more run of Liquid Carbons!
 
The exact details will be announced shortly, so please stay tuned.  In the meantime, we’re bringing some Carbons to CanJam SoCal 2016, so that all of you can squeeze in one last audition before you decide to pick one up.
 
But I can tell you guys one thing about the upcoming Carbon run, we’ve been listening to your impressions and feedback, and we hope to have a few pleasant surprises for you this time around.
 
  
*A Headphone Party!*  
_“Daddy, can I come to your headphone party?”_​                                         - @third_eye’s daughter​  
 
Aww, how cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But wait, if you think about it, she’s pretty spot on.  After all, that’s exactly what CanJam is… it’s a headphone party!  And in keeping with that spirit of fun, the Cavalli Audio exhibit is going to be a little different this year than what you’ve been used to in the past.
 
 
*By Head-Fiers, For Head-Fiers*
 
In addition to Alex (runeight) and myself, we will be joined by a number of Head-Fiers who have graciously volunteered their time.  The following Head-Fiers will be on hand, at various times during the weekend, to help ensure that all of you get some terrific auditions (and have some fun conversations to boot):
 

@Stillhart
@conquerator2
@mikemercer
@Nomad Girl
@shiorisekine
@jw111
@weirdfishes
  
And if we're lucky...
 

@Hansotek
@AxelCloris
  
might stop by as well, for some extended visits.  It’s going to be one part show, one part meet, one part listening bar, and 100% fun!
 
 
*Welcome to Our Listening Bar*
 
If you have your own test tracks for critical listening, please bring them!  We’ll get them loaded up on our sources for you.  Have a DAP that you want to plug in?  Just let us know and we’ll get it set up for you!  We want you to have the best listening experience you can get, and we understand that familiarity plays a large part of that.
 
But we also understand that you might not want to carry a bunch of gear with you, preferring to travel light this weekend.  Not a problem at all.  Our friends at Astell&Kern, Audeze. Blue Microphones, MrSpeakers, JH Audio, Noble Audio and Ultimate Ears have graciously augmented our listening library with several fantastic pieces of kit!
 
So even if you don’t bring a thing, you’ll still be able to audition our amps with some pretty incredible gear:
 

*Headphones:**IEMs:**DAPs:* 
Abyss Headphones AB-1266
Audeze Sine
Audeze LCD-2
Audeze LCD-X
Audeze LCD-XC
Audeze LCD-3
Audeze LCD-4
Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000
Blue Microphones Lola
  
Enigmacoustics Dharma D-1000
Enigmatic Audio Enigma
HiFiMAN HE-6
MrSpeakers Alpha Dog
MrSpeakers ETHER
MrSpeakers ETHER C
Oppo PM-1
Sennheiser HD 650
Sennheiser HD 800
  
JH Audio Rosie (universal)
JH Audio Angie (universal)
JH Audio Roxanne (universal)
JH Audio Layla (universal)
Etymotic ER4 (w/RSA Balanced connector)
Noble Audio K10 (universal)
Ultimate Ears Pro Reference Remastered (universal)
  
Astell&Kern AK380 (w/docking cradle)
Astell&Kern AK320 (w/docking cradle)
Astell&Kern AK240 (w/docking cradle)
 
  
Yeah, that’s a lot of gear!  And it covers a lot of ground.  In many ways, we’re going to be like a show-within-a-show.  So come on down and hang out with us for a while!  We can talk music, talk audio, listen to music together, and SHaG together!  Oh yes, the SHaG…
 
  
*Come SHaG With Us!*  
For CanJam SoCal 2016, we’re going to be SHaGging a little differently than everybody else.
 
We won’t be asking you for an email address so that we can spam you.  In fact, we won’t be asking you for any personal information at all.  And of course, we won’t be asking you to fill out any lengthy survey forms.
 
All we ask is that you audition one of our rigs, and post a quick impression about it in the CanJam SoCal 2016 Impressions Thread (which will go live as soon as the show opens on Saturday).  That’s it!  It’s super easy.
 
You can listen to whichever rig you want, for as little or as long as you want, and post whatever honest impressions you want.  Posting your impressions gives back to your fellow Head-Fiers by sharing your thoughts with them.  It also helps us by giving us feedback.  So really, it’s a win for everybody!
 
Speaking of _winning_…
 
  
*Cavalli Audio’s Show Special*  
To celebrate CanJam SoCal 2016 - now in it’s second year - we’re offering everybody a 10% discount off any one of our premium amps.  This includes the Liquid Crimson, Liquid Glass, Liquid Gold, and our Liquid Lightning 2T amps.
 
To take advantage of our 10% show discount, simply visit our site at CavalliAudio.com.  After choosing the Cavalli amp that you’ve always wanted, enter the code *CANJAMSOCAL2016* during checkout.
 
And don’t forget, we are now accepting orders for one *FINAL* production run of our premium amps.  If you’ve always wanted one, trust me, *NOW* is the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

  
*Liquid Tungsten Listening Sessions*  
And finally, as you’ve also probably seen in @jude’s CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview Video, we are working on a new flagship tube amp!  At CanJam SoCal 2016, we are proud to present to you, the world unveiling of our new prototype Liquid Tungsten!
 

  
It’s a pure tube amp, not a hybrid.  And it’s going to sit with (or above) the Liquid Gold in our line-up… because it’s shaping up to be just that good, if not better.  
 
The circuit is Alex's version of a Futterman (actually a folded cascode Futterman topology).  It's ~5W/channel, output-transformer-less (OTL), and output-capacitor-less (OCL) - employing four EL509 tubes in direct output mode where the tubes are directly coupled to your headphones for the best possible sound.
 

  
As Jude mentioned, we’re offering a limited number of audition spots in a quiet room upstairs, so that we can get feedback from Head-Fiers on how the Liquid Tungsten sounds to you guys.  There are a maximum of 20 audition spots up for grabs, all on Saturday afternoon, each one lasting 15 minutes.  
 
*To earn one of these spots, simply:*
 

*Post in this thread that you would like one of the audition spots for yourself (no proxies please).*
*Please mention the best tube amp that you heard to date.*
  
That’s it!  If there are more than 20 takers, we’ll randomly select 20 of you, and post the list here in this thread no later than Friday night!
 
_Yes, of course, you are more than welcome to bring your own headphones and music for these audition spots.  _
 
  
*The 20 Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:*  

@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@CrocCap
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@artemart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
@buke9
@Hansotek
@swampsong
@bearFNF
@chowmein83
  
 
  
So… who’s ready for CanJam SoCal 2016?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
-Warren
 
*P.S.* - Please guys, for the love of all that is holy, don’t quote this entire post in replies!


----------



## ejong7

warrenpchi said:


> But I can tell you guys one thing about the upcoming Carbon run, we’ve been listening to your impressions and feedback, and we hope to have a *few pleasant surprises* for you this time around.


 
 I'm not sure if I'm ready for a Liquid Carbon v1.2 upgrade my friend.


----------



## audiojun

@warrenpchi

I would love to audition liquid tungsten at the show. The best tube amp I have heard is my own bottlehead crack speedballed. I need to listen to more gear in general and I would love to hear your line up. Give me a spot on auditioning tungsten.


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> [COLOR=454545]*By Head-Fiers, For Head-Fiers*[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How come I am not on the list?


----------



## warrenpchi

shiorisekine said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > *By Head-Fiers, For Head-Fiers*
> ...


 

 Lol, I drafted that part before we got caught up the other day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lemme make a quick edit!


----------



## audionewbi

Dont forget the video link uploaded on youtube.


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, I drafted that part before we got caught up the other day.     Lemme make a quick edit!




Awesome, now I can be apart of the allstar cast. 

But besides that jude thanks for the video my list of 2 items has increased quite a bit.


----------



## warrenpchi

audiojun said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> I would love to audition liquid tungsten at the show. The best tube amp I have heard is my own bottlehead crack speedballed. I need to listen to more gear in general and I would love to hear your line up. Give me a spot on auditioning tungsten.


 

 Got you on the list!


----------



## mscott58

jude said:


> *Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal 2016 Preview *​
> ​
> NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.
> 
> ...




 What happened to the video? All the versions I've found are now marked "private". Thanks


----------



## musicman59

@warrenpchi
Hi Warren,
As you know I have a custom made original version WA5-LE but I am in search of aTOL higher power output tube amp and would love to listen to the new prototype.
Thanks.


----------



## shiorisekine

mscott58 said:


> What happened to the video? All the versions I've found are now marked "private". Thanks




hmm that is weird. I was able to watch the whole thing last night, I wonder what happened.


----------



## Stillhart

mscott58 said:


> What happened to the video? All the versions I've found are now marked "private". Thanks


 
  
 I asked Jude and this is what he told me:  "Had to fix and repulse trip loaf".  Apparently he doesn't have auto-correct on his phone. Or his videos.  It should be back soon after he trips the loaf uploads.


----------



## joe

Yeah, there was an error which required a re-upload to do. It's in process now, and will be up soon. 
  
 Back to repulsing trip loafs....


----------



## Watagump

Weather man Wata with an update, no I am not a hot chick wearing a skimpy dress and my boobs hanging out. Not that theirs anything wrong with that.


----------



## Stillhart

watagump said:


> Weather man Wata with an update, no I am not a hot chick wearing a skimpy dress and my boobs hanging out. Not that theirs anything wrong with that.


 
  
 Thank god International Women's Day is over and we can start saying stuff like this again for the next 364 days, amirite guise?


----------



## Watagump

stillhart said:


> Thank god International Women's Day is over and we can start saying stuff like this again for the next 364 days, amirite guise?


 
  
 Oliver made some fun of the day. Some minor language, so NSFW, kinda. Decided to just post the link, just in case the cussing is too much.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Um_UM-pLF0


----------



## Stillhart

EDIT - Off topic.  Back to your regularly scheduled trip loaf.


----------



## audio123

I am inspired by the new Noble Audio lineup
 Trident, Savannah, Savant, Dulce Bass, Django


----------



## Watagump

audio123 said:


> I am inspired by the new Noble Audio lineup
> Trident, Savannah, Savant, Dulce Bass, Django


----------



## audio123

watagump said:


>


 
 surely you did not watch the canjam video that jude posted earlier when it was unprivate lol
 time to remove your self proclaimed official noble audio bff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 sneak peek: these new models have similar design to the k10u. Savant for example is green and black


----------



## joe

*Here you go, guys*.


----------



## Watagump

audio123 said:


> surely you did not watch the canjam video that jude posted earlier when it was unprivate lol
> time to remove your self proclaimed official noble audio bff
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didnt, just tried and its still private. Warren gave me the title, its a double edged sword.


----------



## audio123

watagump said:


> I didnt, just tried and its still private. Warren gave me the title, its a double edged sword.


 

 go watch the link that joe posted. I feel like purchasing one of the models already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 thanks @joe !


----------



## Neccros

Any idea if there will be a vendor(s) selling silicone bands???


----------



## velvetx

@warrenpchi I am in for the new Liquid Tungsten Tube Audition.  Best tube amp I've extensively heard to date is the Eddie Current Studio (I won't add the Orpheus 2 and HFM Electrostat as these were short listening sessions).


----------



## Watagump

audio123 said:


> go watch the link that joe posted. I feel like purchasing one of the models already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I watched the Noble part just now. Oh great, since I am working the Noble booth I have to semi get up to speed again. Mostly just get use to the names, drivers are the same with some tuning. Its funny the colors they have, I have been saying they need to make blue for a while now.


----------



## moedawg140

insidious meme said:


> This explains a lot.







jack vang said:


> @moedawg140
> Story plz?




I'm a physical guy, yet, this is about the most physical you're gonna get in the audio field. Most of the time... (you know who you are). 

Some members call this the "Head-Fi Gang Sign" - well, I'm not affiliated with a gang, so I'll just call this a demonstration of the Head-Fi Collaborative Gesticulation, or CG for short. :normal_smile :

Looking forward to meeting with new faces and catching up with familiar friends as well!


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> I'm a physical guy, yet, this is about the most physical you're gonna get in the audio field. Most of the time... (you know who you are).
> 
> Some members call this the "Head-Fi Gang Sign" - well, I'm not affiliated with a gang, so I'll just call this a demonstration of the Head-Fi Collaborative Gesticulation, or CG for short.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wait, you use to wrestle.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> Wait, you use to wrestle. :wink_face:




Who stated that?


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Who stated that?


 
  
 You told me that at the show in Nov.


----------



## shiorisekine

moedawg140 said:


> Looking forward to meeting with new faces and catching up with familiar friends as well!




Hey looking forward to seeing you as well. Got a lot to catch up on since October.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> You told me that at the show in Nov.




If I did, I would have mentioned more, but maybe it wasn't picked up. No worries, though. 

I still wrestle. 



Just got back from the NCAA DIII Wrestling Championships in Iowa this past weekend, and my student-wrestler I coached in HS wound up becoming the National runner-up. Very happy for him, and he has two more years to become champion, since he is only a sophomore. 

I'm the one taking pictures on my phone (3rd from left)


Celebrating to crowd after first round win


National Semifinals


Celebrating to crowd after semifinal win


National runner-up trophy in my hand


----------



## moedawg140

shiorisekine said:


> Hey looking forward to seeing you as well. Got a lot to catch up on since October.


----------



## austinpop

warrenpchi said:


> *To earn one of these spots, simply:*
> 
> 
> *Post in this thread that you would like one of the audition spots for yourself (no proxies please).*
> ...


 
  
 Hi @warrenpchi
  
 For the love of God, yes! Please save me an audition spot.
  
 The best tube amp I've heard to date was a Woo WA-5 - but all too briefly at a meet.
  
 Carry on!


----------



## audio123

in @moedawg140 we trust


----------



## austinpop

More noob questions...
  
 Will there be an area or desk or whatever to find head-fi'ers interested in buying or selling gear? How does that work? Or just mingle?
  
 If I missed it in this oh-so-brief thread, my heartfelt apologies.


----------



## Watagump

We didn't talk about it much, you brought up your screen name, 140 weight division and wrestling.


----------



## austinpop

Wondering how to bring my HD800's on the plane.
  
 The default right now is to bring it in the original box in a roll aboard. Won't leave room for much else, but extra underwear is overrated anyway, right?


----------



## Neccros

austinpop said:


> More noob questions...
> 
> Will there be an area or desk or whatever to find head-fi'ers interested in buying or selling gear? How does that work? Or just mingle?
> 
> If I missed it in this oh-so-brief thread, my heartfelt apologies.


 
 BTW, if anyone has a portable headphone amp or an ODAC they wanna sell and bring to CanJam, I might be looking...
  
 PM me


----------



## Jack Vang

watagump said:


> We didn't talk about it much, you brought up your screen name, 140 weight division and wrestling.


 
  
 Any 220 guys in here? Am I alone?


----------



## Watagump

jack vang said:


> Any 220 guys in here? Am I alone?


 
  
  
 I was 205 or so last time I was on a scale, which was many moons ago. I might still be the same, haven't had to buy bigger clothes lol.


----------



## Jack Vang

watagump said:


> I was 205 or so last time I was on a scale, which was many moons ago. I might still be the same, haven't had to buy bigger clothes lol.


 
  
 Let's blame the dryer. We still look the same bruh.


----------



## Stillhart

austinpop said:


> More noob questions...
> 
> Will there be an area or desk or whatever to find head-fi'ers interested in buying or selling gear? How does that work? Or just mingle?
> 
> If I missed it in this oh-so-brief thread, my heartfelt apologies.


 
  
  


neccros said:


> BTW, if anyone has a portable headphone amp or an ODAC they wanna sell and bring to CanJam, I might be looking...
> 
> PM me


 
  
  
 There's going to be a board setup somewhere that people can use to post what they've got.  I used it last year to sell my Fiio E9 to @shiorisekine actually.  It's usually near the registration desk.


----------



## shiorisekine

stillhart said:


> There's going to be a board setup somewhere that people can use to post what they've got.  I used it last year to sell my Fiio E9 to @shiorisekine
> actually.  It's usually near the registration desk.




Well bought for a friend but yeah. I was wondering if this would be there again this year. Might sell my magni or at least try.


----------



## bearFNF

austinpop said:


> More noob questions...
> 
> Will there be an area or desk or whatever to find head-fi'ers interested in buying or selling gear? How does that work? Or just mingle?
> 
> If I missed it in this oh-so-brief thread, my heartfelt apologies.


They were planning to have a board for people to list items for sale next to the registration desk.

Delta says 1 day till I can check-in.  

We are also supposed to be getting 3" of snow tomorrow and more on Thursday.


----------



## Watagump

jack vang said:


> Let's blame the dryer. We still look the same bruh.


 
  
 Lets just say we are not over weight, we are under tall.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> We didn't talk about it much, you brought up your screen name, 140 weight division and wrestling.




That 140 was from many moons ago, that's for sure. But yes, just to clarify, I still wrestle. 




jack vang said:


> Any 220 guys in here? Am I alone?




I haven't met any in person at around that weight from Head-Fi currently posting - we will see, though. 

A great wrestler at around your weight is Jake Varner, won the last Olympics, but one of the best in college right now that is a light-weight heavy weight, is Kyle Snyder, from Ohio State. He may have a tough time with current DI NCAA Champion, Nick Gwiazdowski, from NC State. Looking forward to the championships this weekend!


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> That 140 was from many moons ago, that's for sure. But yes, just to clarify, I still wrestle.
> I haven't met any in person at around that weight from Head-Fi currently posting - we will see, though.
> 
> A great wrestler at around your weight is Jake Varner, won the last Olympics, but one of the best in college right now that is a light-weight heavy weight, is Kyle Snyder, from Ohio State. He may have a though time with current DI NCAA Champion, Nick Gwiazdowski, from NC State. Looking forward to the championships this weekend!


 
  
 I was under the impression it was college or high school. I didn't know until now you were still doing it.


----------



## buke9

Electrostat from Dan Clark this thing just keeps getting better. Man Friday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I was under the impression it was college or high school. I didn't know until now you were still doing it.




Both, and then some.


----------



## CrocCap

@warrenpchi , you know i'd like to hear the liquid tungsten prototype! 
 best tube amp ive heard? maybe the dna stratus, woo wa5, or cavalli liquid glass


----------



## Khragon

I like to sign up for Liquid Tungsten audition.  I used to own Woo WA5 with all the tubes (WE300B, SERP, TSRP, WE422A).  Currently using Audio-gd Master-11 with HE1000 and HD800S.
 I'm not very good at describing sound, I just know what I like , so up to you guys.


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> @warrenpchi
> Hi Warren,
> As you know I have a custom made original version WA5-LE but I am in search of aTOL higher power output tube amp and would love to listen to the new prototype.
> Thanks.





austinpop said:


> Hi @warrenpchi
> 
> For the love of God, yes! Please save me an audition spot.
> 
> ...





khragon said:


> I like to sign up for Liquid Tungsten audition.  I used to own Woo WA5 with all the tubes (WE300B, SERP, TSRP, WE422A).  Currently using Audio-gd Master-11 with HE1000 and HD800S.
> I'm not very good at describing sound, I just know what I like , so up to you guys.


 
  
 Awesome!  You're on the list guys!


----------



## singleended58

I would like to participate the audition of Liquid Tunsten.
Tube amps I heard are Cary, McIntosh and Push-Pull 2A3 monoblocks custom made.


----------



## warrenpchi

velvetx said:


> @warrenpchi I am in for the new Liquid Tungsten Tube Audition.  Best tube amp I've extensively heard to date is the Eddie Current Studio (I won't add the Orpheus 2 and HFM Electrostat as these were short listening sessions).





singleended58 said:


> I would like to participate the audition of Liquid Tunsten.
> Tube amps I heard are Cary, McIntosh and Push-Pull 2A3 monoblocks custom made.


 
  
 Way cool, just added you guys to the list!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also added @HiFiGuy528, who made a quick request via IM.  I'm guessing the best tube amp he's heard is a WA234?


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> Way cool, just added you guys to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I forgot I audition the WA234 in a couple of shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looking forward to audition the L.T. Are you going to have a pair of HE-1000 available for the audition?


----------



## Scot Hull

If there's still a spot for the LT, I'm interested.


----------



## Stillhart

musicman59 said:


> I forgot I audition the WA234 in a couple of shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I bet if you ask nicely @conquerator2 will loan you his.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

See what new products we'll be showing this weekend.


----------



## musicman59

stillhart said:


> I bet if you ask nicely @conquerator2 will loan you his.


 
 I am asking because if not I will bring mine


----------



## conquerator2

musicman59 said:


> I am asking because if not I will bring mine


 
 Mine will be at the Cavalli table :}


----------



## Andykong

warrenpchi said:


> Come SHaG With Us!
> 
> For CanJam SoCal 2016, we’re going to be SHaGging a little differently than everybody else.
> 
> ...




This is a wonderful idea, I am new to this game so when Ethan give me the SHaG instruction, I really had a hard time to figure out the appropriate "meaningful action" for the validation of SHaG card, I think Warran has nailed the game right on: you got to give before you are validated to receive. Can I copy cat your SHaG protocol?


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Way cool, just added you guys to the list!
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately, the HE-1000 is one of the few TOTL headphones we don't have.  But you should definitely bring yours anyway, since you're familiar with them?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


scot hull said:


> If there's still a spot for the LT, I'm interested.


 
  
 You got it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


conquerator2 said:


> musicman59 said:
> 
> 
> > I am asking because if not I will bring mine
> ...


 
  
 Yes, yes it will!  At least until you take it to audition stuff elsewhere...


----------



## conquerator2

warrenpchi said:


> Unfortunately, the HE-1000 is one of the few TOTL headphones we don't have.  But you should definitely bring yours anyway, since you're familiar with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It will certainly be there when I am. And then it will still sometimes be there


----------



## warrenpchi

andykong said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Come SHaG With Us!
> ...


 

 Of course, please do!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know that a lot of exhibitors will be asking for opt-ins (email addresses).  That's perfectly valid, nothing wrong with that.  I just feel that doing it this way is better for everybody in the community.


----------



## Watagump

I wonder who is flying the furthest to be at the show.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> I wonder who is flying the furthest to be at the show.


 

 That would have to be whoever is coming from UTC +04:00 or UTC +05:00.  So... is there anyone coming from India?


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> That would have to be whoever is coming from UTC +04:00 or UTC +05:00.  So... is there anyone coming from India?


 
  
 I have to drive about 15 minutes, with traffic.


----------



## Andykong

warrenpchi said:


> Of course, please do!     I know that a lot of exhibitors will be asking for opt-ins (email addresses).  That's perfectly valid, nothing wrong with that.  I just feel that doing it this way is better for everybody in the community.




I assume the default mindset is to get some tangible figures to justify the expenses of the event, this is kind of grasping the biggest cut of the cake when you have the opportunity. It might work in short term, but I think the best long term approach is to work together and make the cake bigger. By asking people to give and contribute is certainly the quickest to draw more people into the game, that's why your suggestion appeals to be like a a shocking blow. 

 Lets hope the CanJam impression thread will be more informative then ever because of your suggestion.


----------



## ejong7

warrenpchi said:


> Way cool, just added you guys to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 To be the best at something one must truly understand what he or she is up against.


----------



## Andykong

watagump said:


> I wonder who is flying the furthest to be at the show.




HKG to LAX, 7260 miles according to the Flight mileage calculator. Probably an extra 200 miles if you are counting from our headquarter at Zhuhai.

Probably not the furthest, but ONE of the ...


----------



## shigzeo

andykong said:


> HKG to LAX, 7260 miles according to the Flight mileage calculator. Probably an extra 200 miles if you are counting from our headquarter at Zhuhai.
> 
> Probably not the furthest, but ONE of the ...


 

 That is a long trip.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> I have to drive about 15 minutes, with traffic.


 
  
 Be careful that karma doesn't bless you with car trouble.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ejong7 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Way cool, just added you guys to the list!
> ...


 
  
 If the Tungsten, in prototype form, is anywhere near the WA234, given the cost difference, I think he'd rather not know, lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


andykong said:


> watagump said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who is flying the furthest to be at the show.
> ...


 
  
 That's pretty far... though I think Chunbeng from Pendulumic (Sg) is going to win this round.


----------



## Mython

LOL - so Cavalli want some _'feedback'_ for their amp, huh?


----------



## Frank I

warrenpchi said:


> Got you on the list!


 
 Put m eon the list for the Tube amp


----------



## Watagump

frank i said:


> Put m eon the list for the Tube amp


 
  
 Eric told me you are coming to dinner with us, it will be nice to meet you also.


----------



## warrenpchi

mython said:


> LOL - so Cavalli want some _'feedback'_ for their amp, huh?






Actually, now that you mention it, the Liquid Tungsten's circuit does employ negative feedback... So y'all please feel free to contribute as much positive feedback as you want, just to bring balance to The Force and all.


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Be careful that karma doesn't bless you with car trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If I do have car trouble, its now your fault.


----------



## warrenpchi

frank i said:


> Put me on the list for the Tube amp


 
  
 You got it bro!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


watagump said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful that karma doesn't bless you with car trouble.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, if I had that kind of power over time and space, you'd all own LAus.


----------



## Mython

warrenpchi said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - so Cavalli want some _'feedback'_ for their amp, huh?
> ...


 
  
  
 Yep.
  
_Yin-&-Yang_, and all...  (even though Yin&Yang is *not* just a binary thing, as most people believe! LOL)
  
  
 Anyway, I hope the new amp reaches successful fruition, in due course


----------



## Sound Eq

was the new headphone mentioned in this video where Jude talked about a new headphone he tried with the woo w8 in the woo w8 video


----------



## Solotov

Any recommendations for commuting from downtown LA to Costa Mesa? I only know to use Google Maps and follow bus routes, and it takes 3 hours. The second option would be using Uber, but that would cost $200 for roundtrip..


----------



## warrenpchi

solotov said:


> Any recommendations for commuting from downtown LA to Costa Mesa? I only know to use Google Maps and follow bus routes, and it takes 3 hours. The second option would be using Uber, but that would cost $200 for roundtrip..


 

 This will help I hope:  http://www.metrolinktrains.com/home/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I believe they have a $10 weekend pass with unlimited rides?


----------



## buke9

I'm getting in town early Friday is there someplace I should check out.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> I'm getting in town early Friday is there someplace I should check out.


 

 What are you into?  Other than music and headphones of course...


----------



## buke9

Just about anything. Put some choices out there.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> Just about anything. Put some choices out there.


 
  
  
 Go to South Coast Plaza hang around the ritzy area, Armani etc. Its Friday so may not be as much eye candy as the weekends.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, be sure to make some time over the weekend for our Seminars. We have a couple of great panels and the seminars repeat on both days so be sure to check them out in the Monarch Bay room on the First Floor!


----------



## buke9

That's not me really. I'm not the ritzy kind. I would rather find something weird at a flea market.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> That's not me really. I'm not the ritzy kind. I would rather find something weird at a flea market.


 
  
 Then you are screwed, the OC fair grounds have a flea market, but its not what you think. Its more of an outdoor store, not the kind you buy a nice chair for $20. Plus it doesn't run until the weekend.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> buke9 said:
> 
> 
> > Just about anything. Put some choices out there.
> ...


 
  
 Shopping is always an option, and SCP tends to have more upscale stores so it's not junk.  Not sure exactly what your schedule is, but here are some fun options:
  

*Dogfighting @ http://aircombat.com* - These are not via simulators!  You get to dogfight in actual fighters (prop of course).
*Whale Watching @ http://www.newportwhales.com/newport_beach_whale_watch_offer_16.html​* - Cruises off the shore in Newport... watch (and if you're lucky touch) whales.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Then you are screwed, the OC fair grounds have a flea market, but its not what you think. Its more of an outdoor store, not the kind you buy a nice chair for $20. Plus it doesn't run until the weekend.


 
 I like musical instruments of all kinds anything like a Guitar Center or something like that?


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I like musical instruments of all kinds anything like a Guitar Center or something like that?


 
  
  
 Guitar Center, the closest is Fountain Valley. Just up the 405 a bit from SCP.
  
 http://stores.guitarcenter.com/fountain-valley


----------



## third_eye

Don't forget Laguna Beach. If anyone has some free time either pre or post CanJam it's well worth it to head over to Laguna Beach and walk around for a few hours. Beautiful place.  http://www.visitlagunabeach.com/


----------



## Watagump

Go have a burger if you can get to Irvine easily.
  
 http://www.thecounterburger.com/


----------



## buke9

third_eye said:


>


 
 That sounds like a option thanks . It has been since 1982 since I was in So Cal.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Go have a burger if you can get to Irvine easily.
> 
> http://www.thecounterburger.com/


 
 It would be by Uber not going to rent a car. That is on the list.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> It would be by Uber not going to rent a car. That is on the list.


 
  
 Well another option, I am there on Friday also, maybe get some people to go out to dinner also that night. Setting up starts at 3, not sure how long it will take, but I would be down for going to eat with folks. I already have plans sat night with Noble, and Headphone Guru peeps. I have a car, so free ride.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Guys, be sure to make some time over the weekend for our Seminars. We have a couple of great panels and the seminars repeat on both days so be sure to check them out in the Monarch Bay room on the First Floor!


 
  
 Yes!  Everybody, don't forget about the discussion panels!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Alex is going to be on the *Ask the Designers* panel, and I'll be moderating the *Ask the Editors* panel.  These usually wind up being pretty fun, as interesting questions turn into lively discussions sprinkled with all kinds of funny anecdotes.


----------



## Watagump

I guess I wont do my autograph session, I dont want to take people away from seminars.


----------



## Frank I

Flying in Thursday morning to Los Angeles and driving down with  Lee Shelly and getting ready fir some relaxation Thursday and Friday before the show. Looking forward t seeing all our friends.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

FYI, we'll be on the 3rd Floor Del Mar room with Abyss by JPS Labs. Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend.


----------



## singleended58

watagump said:


> Guitar Center, the closest is Fountain Valley. Just up the 405 a bit from SCP.
> 
> http://stores.guitarcenter.com/fountain-valley




Get off of 405N on Euclid and turn right you will see Guitar Center on the right.


----------



## buke9

hifiguy528 said:


> FYI, we'll be on the 3rd Floor Del Mar room with Abyss by JPS Labs. Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend.


 
 I'll be there for sure.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Well another option, I am there on Friday also, maybe get some people to go out to dinner also that night. Setting up starts at 3, not sure how long it will take, but I would be down for going to eat with folks. I already have plans sat night with Noble, and Headphone Guru peeps. I have a car, so free ride.


 
 I'm down for anything as I have nothing planned .


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> I'm down for anything as I have nothing planned .


 
  
  
 Sounds good feel free to stop by the Noble booth and chat, we can get something going I imagine. I am Eric, I hope to have my badge that day and I will also put Watagump on it.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Sounds good feel free to stop by the Noble booth and chat, we can get something going I imagine. I am Eric, I hope to have my badge that day and I will also put Watagump on it.


 
 Will do Eric.Brent here.


----------



## Evshrug

bearfnf said:


> ...
> Delta says 1 day till I can check-in.




Whyyyyy does this sound so familiar...


----------



## joe

One of these days, I'll get to try in and out burger.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> One of these days, I'll get to try in and out burger.


 
  
  
 Well, there is one about 1/2 mile from there up Bristol.


----------



## bearFNF

evshrug said:


> Whyyyyy does this sound so familiar...



 Delta says 21 hrs till I can check-in.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> joe said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days, I'll get to try in and out burger.
> ...


 
  
 Let's go!  After set-up on Friday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or alternatively, we can bring it back to set-up, and let the lovely scent waft through the hotel...


----------



## pbui44

joe said:


> One of these days, I'll get to try in and out burger.




Just get it over with and order a 4x4 with animal fries!


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Let's go!  After set-up on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thats an idea, pretty sure Buke wouldnt mind, or bring it back, lets talk at the show I am down.


----------



## Watagump

In N Out picture.
  
  
 https://www.google.com/maps/place/W+MacArthur+Blvd+%26+S+Bristol+St,+Santa+Ana,+CA+92707/@33.7003225,-117.8854204,3a,75y,120.68h,88.9t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s5-6hpmlTnNoIi6W5-fXjJQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3D5-6hpmlTnNoIi6W5-fXjJQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D12.956421%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x80dcdf2c3dd1b0db:0x39fc153a8ba6b22e!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## singleended58

watagump said:


> In N Out picture.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/W+MacArthur+Blvd+%26+S+Bristol+St,+Santa+Ana,+CA+92707/@33.7003225,-117.8854204,3a,75y,120.68h,88.9t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s5-6hpmlTnNoIi6W5-fXjJQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3D5-6hpmlTnNoIi6W5-fXjJQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D12.956421%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x80dcdf2c3dd1b0db:0x39fc153a8ba6b22e!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## Stillhart

Okay I'm going to just say it:  In n Out is overrated.  It's just another fast food joint, just better than most.  
  
 Now if there's a Habit nearby... oh mama!


----------



## singleended58

stillhart said:


> Okay I'm going to just say it:  In n Out is overrated.  It's just another fast food joint, just better than most.
> 
> Now if there's a Habit nearby... oh mama!


----------



## Watagump

The Habit is decent, we can do better. The Counter is a whole different level, but also way up there in price for burgers.


----------



## Netforce

Places that are walking distance from CanJam...
  
 Umami Burger!
 https://www.umamiburger.com/
  

  
 Want to grab some Japanese snacks/groceries? Mitsuwa Marketplace is great! They also have a Japanese food court (Hokkaido Ramen Santouka my personal recommendation) and they have a nice little bookstore named Kinokuniya with anime, manga, figures!

  
 Want to go out and about a little? Grab an uber/lyft and go to Disney Land!

  
 Want to go bowling, play imported arcade games, sing karaoke? Come to Round 1!

  
 Just a few places close by that came to mind.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Thats an idea, pretty sure Buke wouldnt mind, or bring it back, lets talk at the show I am down.


 
 I'm in.


----------



## Solotov

warrenpchi said:


> This will help I hope:  http://www.metrolinktrains.com/home/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That helps a lot! Never heard of metrolink trains before. Much faster than bus. Yes, they have a $10 weekend pass.
 Thank you @warrenpchi !


----------



## warrenpchi

solotov said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > This will help I hope:  http://www.metrolinktrains.com/home/
> ...


 
  
 Welcome @Solotov!  You can probably Uber/Lyft to and from the stations for convenience, would still be a fantastic solution overall in terms of not having to waste too much on transportation.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Walked to In and Out for lunch during last year's Can Jam. No problems.


----------



## warrenpchi

insidious meme said:


> Walked to In and Out for lunch during last year's Can Jam. No problems.


 

 Wouldn't even have to bring the cars out of parking!


----------



## boblauer

warrenpchi said:


> Welcome @Solotov
> !  You can probably Uber/Lyft to and from the stations for convenience, would still be a fantastic solution overall in terms of not having to waste too much on transportation.


closest station is Santa Ana I believe, I'm local and leaving the house 9ish so if someone wants a ride from the metrolink I'll stop by just PM me Friday night with an approximate time


----------



## swannie007

Simply walk across the pedestrian bridge to South Coast Plaza and you have many options for meals and it takes all of ten minutes to get there.


----------



## Moratorius

I fear for my wallet this weekend...


----------



## artemart

@warrenpchi
  
 I would love to audition liquid tungsten at the show. The best tube amp I have heard was "Liquid Lightning" at last show.
  
 Also can not wait for this event, the main reason why I am going to find better amp to match my HE-1000.


----------



## warrenpchi

boblauer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome @Solotov
> ...


 
  
 I love this community!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moratorius said:


> I fear for my wallet this weekend...


 
  
 You must not fear.
 Fear is the mind-killer.
 Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
 You will face your fear.
 You will permit it to pass over you and through you.
 And when it has gone past you will turn the inner eye to see its path.
 Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only you will remain.  
  




  
 Also, Cavalli Audio's 10% Show Discount Code is:  *CANJAMSOCAL2016  *
  




  


artemart said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> I would love to audition liquid tungsten at the show. The best tube amp I have heard was "Liquid Lightning" at last show.
> 
> Also can not wait for this event, the main reason why I am going to find better amp to match my HE-1000.


 
  
 You got it!


----------



## Evshrug

insidious meme said:


> Walked to In and Out for lunch during last year's Can Jam. No problems.




And it burns off some calories!


----------



## Watagump

Depending on how many want to go to In N Out,( people from out of town that want to try it ), walking just might be the best option. I will most likely be parking across the street anyhow. Warren can make one of those signs to hold in the air for our tourist group to follow.


----------



## mithrandir38

warrenpchi said:


> I love this community!
> 
> 
> You must not fear.
> ...


 Nice Muad dib impression! I've saved about a grand to burn. Either jh audio, noble, or perhaps a liquid carbon...


----------



## Watagump

mithrandir38 said:


> Nice Muad dib impression! I've saved about a grand to burn. Either jh audio, noble, or perhaps a liquid carbon...


 
  
 Always headphones or IEM's etc first. Sorry warren.


----------



## conquerator2

I'd up for that good ramen place!
I am a sucker for Asian food


----------



## Stillhart

So other than food, what are people most excited to check out at Canjam?  
  
 For me it's the *Cavalli Audio Liquid Tungsten* (obviously) and the *MrSpeakers Ether E*.  Dan claimed in the Ether C thread that it has sub-bass.  Knowing his taste in music, I think this could be a great headphone if he can get that sub-bass going!  And even if it's "only" another STAX clone, it will be the most comfortable option out there.  
  
 The last thing I'm itching to try is the *Chord Mojo*.  I've heard too many good things about this to not have my interest piqued.  Oh and I'm curious how the *AK 320* will stack up to the *AK 380* at half the price.  Seems like giving up DSD to save $1800 is a good choice for someone who doesn't use DSD!
  
 There will be a ton of cool stuff there but I've heard much of it before.  These are the big ones for me.  What are other folks excited about?


----------



## fiascogarcia

watagump said:


> Depending on how many want to go to In N Out,( people from out of town that want to try it ), walking just might be the best option. I will most likely be parking across the street anyhow. Warren can make one of those signs to hold in the air for our tourist group to follow.


 
 In N Out always reminds me of a massage parlor name, not that I've ever been to one.


----------



## third_eye

For anyone coming in from out of town that has not been to In N out yet, that is one thing you need to try and do this weekend! Believe the hype! And whatever you do, make it animal style!


----------



## unknownguardian

third_eye said:


> For anyone coming in from out of town that has not been to In N out yet, that is one thing you need to try and do this weekend! Believe the hype! And whatever you do, make it animal style!



how about a four by four?


----------



## Neccros

unknownguardian said:


> how about a four by four?


 
 Even better 100x100


----------



## third_eye

neccros said:


> Even better 100x100


 
  
 I could get busy with that. Is it lunchtime yet????


----------



## Netforce

Remember during CanJam to bring bags of In N Out back to the show and let the pungent smell of food waft through and make everybody hungry! Half of the meets I go I forget to grab lunch and end up hungry half way during the day lol.


----------



## Watagump

The walk is about 1/4 mile from the Westin, estimated of course.


----------



## Neccros

In N Out DOES have a lunch truck!!!!
  
  
 JUST SAYING!!!!!!


----------



## Watagump

neccros said:


> In N Out DOES have a lunch truck!!!!
> 
> 
> JUST SAYING!!!!!!


 
  
  
 Feel free to pay to have it show up.


----------



## Watagump

For those who are not familiar with In N Out, they are a privately owned company. Someone has a little bit of money now.
  
  
 https://www.yahoo.com/style/looking-for-lynsi-on-the-trail-of-in-n-outs-120648241223.html


----------



## Neccros

The founder died in a small plane crash in the Santa Ana auto mall before all the dealerships took over the land there.  They got caught in the jet wash of a bigger plane on approach to John Wayne airport and cause them to lose control.


----------



## pbui44

neccros said:


> Even better 100x100




Whole story of the 100x100 is apparently here:

http://www.whatupwilly.com/2006/01/in-n-out-100x100.html?m=1

Edit: Oh yeah, watch this after reading the story:

https://vimeo.com/115607655

"When I say 'meat', you say 'cheese'! Meat! Cheese! Meat! Cheese!"


----------



## Neccros

Here is the article on the crash  
  
 http://articles.latimes.com/1993-12-17/news/mn-2639_1_top-executives


----------



## Watagump

neccros said:


> The founder died in a small plane crash in the Santa Ana auto mall before all the dealerships took over the land there.  They got caught in the jet wash of a bigger plane on approach to John Wayne airport and cause them to lose control.
> 
> I believe she is the widow of the founder.


 
  
  
 Daughter.


----------



## Neccros

watagump said:


> Daughter.


 
 Yeah I just realized that... Been a long time since it happened


----------



## Watagump

More In N Out info, the reason they haven't taken over the world YET, they will not have any chains further than 500 miles from where they pack the meat. They never freeze it, so in order to keep expanding, they have to first build meat packing plants.


----------



## third_eye

neccros said:


> In N Out DOES have a lunch truck!!!!
> 
> 
> JUST SAYING!!!!!!


 
  
 Yeah, the Westin wouldn't allow it, we asked.


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Yeah, the Westin wouldn't allow it, we asked.


 
  
  
 LAME, T.H.E Show Newport last year had a food truck area.


----------



## Neccros

third_eye said:


> Yeah, the Westin wouldn't allow it, we asked.


 
 There is a GIANT mall parking lot right across the street... 
  
  
 Also plenty of street parking right near the hotel as well


----------



## mscott58

watagump said:


> LAME, T.H.E Show Newport last year had a food truck area.




RMAF had a bunch of food trucks. Was a great option.


----------



## TraneTime

netforce said:


> Remember during CanJam to bring bags of In N Out back to the show and let the pungent smell of food waft through and make everybody hungry! Half of the meets I go I forget to grab lunch and end up hungry half way during the day lol.


 
 Swell.  CanJam will smell like my car.  Hey!  That would make a great car wash fragrence.  Pine, New Car, In N' Out!


----------



## theblueprint

@warrenpchi

Hi Warren! I would love to test the liquid tungsten. I've listened to many TOTL amps (WA234, Bottlehead's Mainline [which I own] and Neothoriator, BHSE... just to name a few). 

Thanks!


----------



## TraneTime

This is just a thought for all of us who may be bringing a couple of credit cards this weekend.  No matter how stunning an amp or dap or hp might be, don't jump right in.  Step back, take a few breaths and give it some thought.  Last year I heard the Layla's at the Astell & Kern table and thought they were so good I would have made a $2,500 impulse buy if they had been selling them there.  Driving back to the Bay Area Sunday night gave me time to decompress and consider the excellent IEM's I already have.  I've already blown enough holes through my credit cards.   Our enthusiasm for personal audio should be something that enhances our lives, not something that creates a financial drag on it.  Sorry if I'm being a wet blanket.


----------



## TraneTime

stillhart said:


> So other than food, what are people most excited to check out at Canjam?
> 
> For me it's the *Cavalli Audio Liquid Tungsten* (obviously) and the *MrSpeakers Ether E*.  Dan claimed in the Ether C thread that it has sub-bass.  Knowing his taste in music, I think this could be a great headphone if he can get that sub-bass going!  And even if it's "only" another STAX clone, it will be the most comfortable option out there.
> 
> ...


 
 Absolutely check out the MOJO!  I got one last month and it's amazing.  It's an excellent DAC and the amp will power my T1's to a volume so high that you really shouldn't be listening to anything that loud.  And it's smaller than the palm of my hand!


----------



## warrenpchi

theblueprint said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> Hi Warren! I would love to test the liquid tungsten. I've listened to many TOTL amps (WA234, Bottlehead's Mainline [which I own] and Neothoriator, BHSE... just to name a few).
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 You got it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Only 7 more spots left fellas!
  


tranetime said:


> This is just a thought for all of us who may be bringing a couple of credit cards this weekend.  No matter how stunning an amp or dap or hp might be, don't jump right in.  Step back, take a few breaths and give it some thought.  Last year I heard the Layla's at the Astell & Kern table and thought they were so good I would have made a $2,500 impulse buy if they had been selling them there.  Driving back to the Bay Area Sunday night gave me time to decompress and consider the excellent IEM's I already have.  I've already blown enough holes through my credit cards.   Our enthusiasm for personal audio should be something that enhances our lives, not something that creates a financial drag on it.  Sorry if I'm being a wet blanket.


 
  
 Hey @TraneTime, this might seem unexpected coming from a manufacturer, but I agree with you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's always a good idea to reflect on what you want - not only in terms of making an expenditure - but also to be sure that it is the right step to take in upgrading a rig.  Each component is not only a piece-of-kit in isolation, but the start of a different path signature-wise.
  
 Plus, since Alex and I both came up through the hobby, and consider ourselves Head-Fiers first and foremost, we know exactly what it's like to be in your shoes (because we are).
  
 Having said that, I have just extended the date of our 10% off code so that it remains valid for a week after CanJam.  Hopefully that will help with not having to make a rushed decision?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

In-n-Out's too crowded...too many ppl believe the hype


----------



## Watagump

I hear there is an audio show going on between going out to eat, is this true?


----------



## TraneTime

sko0bydoo said:


> In-n-Out's too crowded...too many ppl believe the hype


 
 The drive through line at the one near where I live runs right out the parking lot, down the street and around the corner.  The McDonald's and Carl's Jr. are only 1 block away and there's no waiting.


----------



## TraneTime

warrenpchi said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Warren.  I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Stillhart

OMG can we please stop with the In-n-Out talk?  Off topic for pages and pages...


----------



## buke9

stillhart said:


> OMG can we please stop with the In-n-Out talk?  Off topic for pages and pages...


 
 Yes cause it's making me hungry.


----------



## third_eye

If anyone likes Hawaiian BBQ, this place is really good, ridiculously huge portions, and also walking distance:
  
http://www.yelp.com/biz/aloha-hawaiian-bbq-santa-ana-2?osq=aloha+hawaiin+bbq


----------



## wahsmoh

third_eye said:


> If anyone likes Hawaiian BBQ, this place is really good, ridiculously huge portions, and also walking distance:
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/aloha-hawaiian-bbq-santa-ana-2?osq=aloha+hawaiin+bbq


 

 Mmm chicken katsu. I'll check it out when I'm there on Saturday 
  


> Absolutely check out the MOJO!  I got one last month and it's amazing.  It's an excellent DAC and the amp will power my T1's to a volume so high that you really shouldn't be listening to anything that loud.  And it's smaller than the palm of my hand!


 
  
 From what I'm reading it sounds like the Mojo has the good R2R-like characteristics of having natural timbre and spacious imaging without the etched or detail-spiked sound of the gala of delta-sigma off the shelf converters in most portable DACs and DAPs. This weekend is going to be mainly about testing my TH-X00 with a Mojo at the event and then trying some other portable setups like the QP1R. I'm almost ready to drop $600, I just have to be sure


----------



## buke9

wahsmoh said:


> Mmm chicken katsu. I'll check it out when I'm there on Saturday
> 
> 
> From what I'm reading it sounds like the Mojo has the good R2R-like characteristics of having natural timbre and spacious imaging without the etched or detail-spiked sound of the gala of delta-sigma off the shelf converters in most portable DACs and DAPs. This weekend is going to be mainly about testing my TH-X00 with a Mojo at the event and then trying some other portable setups like the QP1R. I'm almost ready to drop $600, I just have to be sure


 
 The QP1R is very good.


----------



## sonictransducer

Hi Warren,
  
 I'd love to test the Liquid Tungsten, if there are still spots available.  My favorite tube amp is actually a hybrid: the Cavalli Audi Liquid Glass.


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> If anyone likes Hawaiian BBQ, this place is really good, ridiculously huge portions, and also walking distance:
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/aloha-hawaiian-bbq-santa-ana-2?osq=aloha+hawaiin+bbq


 
  
 I went to the one in Tustin, the day I saw Star Wars. Tried the beef, flavor was good, but I found too many pieces that I spit out due to being tough to chew. Of course this is more common with beef at these type of places, even Yoshinoya's beef has that issue.


----------



## TraneTime

wahsmoh said:


> Mmm chicken katsu. I'll check it out when I'm there on Saturday
> 
> 
> From what I'm reading it sounds like the Mojo has the good R2R-like characteristics of having natural timbre and spacious imaging without the etched or detail-spiked sound of the gala of delta-sigma off the shelf converters in most portable DACs and DAPs. This weekend is going to be mainly about testing my TH-X00 with a Mojo at the event and then trying some other portable setups like the QP1R. I'm almost ready to drop $600, I just have to be sure


 
 Be very sure.   You might want to read post #887 from Warren.  He was responding to my post #885 regarding spending our money.


----------



## warrenpchi

sonictransducer said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> I'd love to test the Liquid Tungsten, if there are still spots available.  My favorite tube amp is actually a hybrid: the Cavalli Audi Liquid Glass.


 

 Awesome, just put you on the list!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And for the record, the Liquid Glass is my favorite Cavalli amp.  Most people think the Gold is my favorite, but nope, it's the Glass.


----------



## husafreak

I would like to audition the *Liquid Tungsten as well. Current fave is my Garage 1217 EmberII. Thanks!*


----------



## husafreak

But I really want to get on the list for a Cavalli Liquid Carbon too. Mmmm.


----------



## warrenpchi

husafreak said:


> I would like to audition the *Liquid Tungsten as well. Current fave is my Garage 1217 EmberII. Thanks!*


 
  
 Yes sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


husafreak said:


> But I really want to get on the list for a Cavalli Liquid Carbon too. Mmmm.


 
  
 Haha, we'll be making the official announcement soon, just have a few last-minute details to wrap up.  In the meantime, we're bringing Carbons to the show so that everybody can get auditions in.


----------



## Netforce

I think last year's CanJam thread also got sidetracked by In N Out talk for few pages lol...
  
 Finally did a chance to take a watch of the CanJam video, can't wait to listen to all these nice new iems~


----------



## drgajet

Hey Warren,

Count me in on the Tungsten. Only tube amp I Have is the Lyr.

Jim


----------



## husafreak

Yup, I just watched the video and bought my ticket. Great video Warren, I can't believe how much subject you covered or how quickly, a very clear speaker, wow!
 I have been sitting on my hands for some time now waiting until this event to dive into actually purchasing a high end portable digital audio system. Up until now it has been high end at home and lo fi on the road. And I spend at least 3 days a week on the road! The DAP's and DAC's and IEM's that go with them are quite complicated. But I have been studying and after a little hands, ears, and eyes on time this Saturday I should be confident. I'll celebrate in Disneyland Sunday!


----------



## swampsong

Hey guys been reading up on everyone's posts, been doing 16 hour days the last week, so i don't have to worry about anything left undo this weekend.  I was also not going to pick up any more gear till can jam but i broke down and overnight ed an he-6 from amazon, oh well, such problems 
  
 I also have been doing some work on my ST-120 Tube Amp, a friend built this for me a few years back, and since both my he-560 and he-6 like the regular speaker terminal box from hifiman i figured why not try it, and ended up staying up till like two last night and got it work, well didn't finish till right now actually, stupid short took forever to find  stupid bias pot wouldn't do anything, sucks having three out four tubes biased, sounded terrible, so after that long process i replaced my four year old tubes with some gold lion kt88, rebiased everything, and so far I'm blown away, i hooked up the he-560 first just in case i fried everything (never have used a speaker terminal box for headphones before) and haven't taken them off yet, and that isn't even with the he-6  almost want to wait to try the he-6 as they just came in yesterday... But anyways, i keep thinking why not lug this 55lb behemoth to canjam, set it up in my room, and see who we can have try it out  Seems like that is what some other guys will be doing, 
  
 But anyways can't wait, too bad i keep blowing money and not regretting it


----------



## Watagump

drgajet said:


> Hey Warren,
> 
> Count me in on the Tungsten. Only tube amp I Have is the Lyr.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Jim, where you been man? Long time no talk.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

joe said:


> One of these days, I'll get to try in and out burger.


 
  
 it's overrated... We'll eat here instead Joe.
  
 http://www.yelp.com/biz/seasons-52-costa-mesa?osq=seasons+52


----------



## Watagump

hifiguy528 said:


> it's overrated... We'll eat here instead Joe.


 
  
  
 All of them have people who end up not liking them. Five Guys, Shake Shack, In N Out, etc etc.


----------



## Stillhart

wahsmoh said:


> Mmm chicken katsu. I'll check it out when I'm there on Saturday
> 
> 
> From what I'm reading it sounds like the Mojo has the good R2R-like characteristics of having natural timbre and spacious imaging without the etched or detail-spiked sound of the gala of delta-sigma off the shelf converters in most portable DACs and DAPs. This weekend is going to be mainly about testing my TH-X00 with a Mojo at the event and then trying some other portable setups like the QP1R. I'm almost ready to drop $600, I just have to be sure


 
  
  


buke9 said:


> The QP1R is very good.


 
  
  
 He won't like the QP1R's DAC.  I know his tastes and he'll find it too digital and etched.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

New 2nd gen WA7 Fireflies will be on hand at CanJam SoCal.


----------



## Watagump

Possible morning fog, but temps looks great, should be a very nice weekend.


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> Hey Warren,
> 
> Count me in on the Tungsten. Only tube amp I Have is the Lyr.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Jim!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was beginning to think you might never chime in buddy!
  


husafreak said:


> Yup, I just watched the video and bought my ticket. Great video Warren, I can't believe how much subject you covered or how quickly, a very clear speaker, wow!


 
  
 Thanks!




 I'll let @jude know that you liked the video!
  


husafreak said:


> I'll celebrate in Disneyland Sunday!


 

  
 LOL, I know from personal experience that one day is not enough... so we'll see about that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


swampsong said:


> I was also not going to pick up any more gear till can jam but i broke down and overnight ed an he-6 from amazon, oh well, such problems


 
  
 Bring it by our room and see how it sounds on a LAu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hifiguy528 said:


> http://www.yelp.com/biz/seasons-52-costa-mesa?osq=seasons+52


 
  
 For lunch?  #aintnobodygottimeforthat


----------



## bearFNF

Check-in complete.  

Packing in progress.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> Check-in complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How many days until boarding?


----------



## bearFNF

21 hours and counting. 





warrenpchi said:


> How many days until boarding?


----------



## joe

bearfnf said:


> Check-in complete.
> 
> Packing in progress.




See you tomorrow sir!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Hi Guys and Gals -never been to a Can Jam. Any idea on the number of vendors?


----------



## Netforce

So excited, we are so close to CanJam! I'll probably come down around Friday and hang out


----------



## husafreak

Going to be great.


----------



## Watagump

bitten by bug said:


> Hi Guys and Gals -never been to a Can Jam. Any idea on the number of vendors?


 
  
 First page has a list of quite a lot of them, just count those.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

watagump said:


> First page has a list of quite a lot of them, just count those.


 

 My Bad - Thanks!


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *bearFNF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 21 hours and counting.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oooh, we're down to just hours now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


netforce said:


> So excited, we are so close to CanJam! I'll probably come down around Friday and hang out


 
  
 For sure, most of us mfgs will be there for set-up.
  


husafreak said:


> Going to be great.


 
  
 Yes!


----------



## musicman59

hifiguy528 said:


> it's overrated... We'll eat here instead Joe.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/seasons-52-costa-mesa?osq=seasons+52



drgajet, bearFNF and I have a reservation for Seasons 52 Friday night. 
If somebody wants to joint us there is one spot open right now. PM me. If there is more I will try to increase the reservation.


----------



## Watagump

musicman59 said:


> drgajet, bearFNF and I have a reservation for Seasons 52 Friday night.
> If somebody wants to joint us there is one spot open right now and there is more let me know to see if I can increase the number.


 
  
  
 Oh yeah? The rest of us have reservations at In N Out for a nice romantic table by the lake.


----------



## musicman59

watagump said:


> Oh yeah? The rest of us have reservations at In N Out for a nice romantic table by the lake.



He he he..::


----------



## Watagump

musicman59 said:


> He he he..::


 
  
 Okay fine, there might be some water in the gutter.


----------



## SanJulesSur

@warrenpchi 
  
 Hi Warren! Am I too late for a spot to listen to the Liquid Tungsten?  If not I'd like a chance please.  I've listened to the bottle head mainline, Woo 234, a custom Eddie Current and some others.  I really liked listening to the Liquid Gold at the last CanJam.  Wish I had the HE-6 back then. Thank You!


----------



## reddog

sanjulessur said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> 
> Hi Warren! Am I too late for a spot to listen to the Liquid Tungsten?  If not I'd like a chance please.  I've listened to the bottle head mainline, Woo 234, a custom Eddie Current and some others.  I really liked listening to the Liquid Gold at the last CanJam.  Wish I had the HE-6 back then. Thank You!



The Liquid Glass is a superb hybrid amp. And I can only imagine how great the Liquid Tungsten, a pure tube amp must sound. For now I am happy to jam out to some Tomita using my LG and Yggdrasil. Earlier I was using the Yggy and Ragnarock to make my HE1K sing like a muse, while listening to Frank Zappa's Sheik Yerbouti. And the Ragnarock is solid-state but it sounds like a tube amp sometimes..


----------



## Beolab

Looking good


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> hifiguy528 said:
> 
> 
> > it's overrated... We'll eat here instead Joe.
> ...


 
  
 I've got to set-up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  BTW, surprised that Bear didn't sign up for a Tungsten audition yet.  If he did, you guys could all come in for a 45-minute block!
  


sanjulessur said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> Hi Warren! Am I too late for a spot to listen to the Liquid Tungsten?  If not I'd like a chance please.  I've listened to the bottle head mainline, Woo 234, a custom Eddie Current and some others.  I really liked listening to the Liquid Gold at the last CanJam.  Wish I had the HE-6 back then. Thank You!


 
  
 Nope, you're right on time sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just put you on the list.
  
  
 BTW, in case anyone's wondering... I've been updating the bottom of our Cavalli post with the Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots list, which currently looks like:
  
*Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:*  

@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@Frank I
@artemart
@third_eye
@Stillhart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
  
  


reddog said:


> The Liquid Glass is a superb hybrid amp.


 
  
 My Glass brother!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feeling better?


----------



## musicman59

I've got to set-up.     BTW, surprised that Bear didn't sign up for a Tungsten audition yet.  If he did, you guys could all come in for a 45-minute 

Are you sure? I can help you set up in the afternoon and be ready for dinner 
Sign Bob up. I'll make sure he comes over. I am sure he wiould be interested in taking a listen..


----------



## buke9

reddog said:


> The Liquid Glass is a superb hybrid amp. And I can only imagine how great the Liquid Tungsten, a pure tube amp must sound. For now I am happy to jam out to some Tomita using my LG and Yggdrasil. Earlier I was using the Yggy and Ragnarock to make my HE1K sing like a muse, while listening to Frank Zappa's Sheik Yerbouti. And the Ragnarock is solid-state but it sounds like a tube amp sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me loves me some Zappa.


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> I've got to set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If there is nobody else then I'll take a spot on the audition spot if that's alright I sold my Valhalla 2 because it didn't do it for me.


----------



## Hansotek

warrenpchi I want to hear that Liquid Tungsten for sure! And as you know, my favorite tube amp is the DNA Stratus.


----------



## chuckwheat

The location is just out of driving range for me... Darn. Maybe next time.
 I'll be looking forward to seeing the pictures of any new stuff. Thanks guys for putting these events on.


----------



## joe

warrenpchi, if there's an open spot, I'll give a listen.... If there's space that is. I don't need to horde a spot from someone else.


----------



## swampsong

warren i would love to bring my he-6 buy and try that amp out, thank you for the offer, is there room on the list?
  
 I have my lyr 2 and gustard h10, but last night after using the he-6 for the first time, well i think they aren't cutting it, the lyr2 i had up all the way, on high gain, and it still wasn't that great... the gustard i also thew the dip switches to the highest gain and while it was louder, still... So when i fixed my st-120 amp (60watts per channel, or 32 if you switch to petode, or maybe it was triode, but anyways when i hooked that up into the he-6, well that was what i had expected to hear, and then some 
  
 i'll do a search about the tungsten right now, and I'm thinking of bringing my giant amp, only because its the best one i have right now


----------



## neogeosnk

i'll be there with the small blonde one, wearing my wax trax t-shirt. Say hello!


----------



## bearFNF

Done packing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Warren, yes, please sign me up if there is still room. spaced it.
  
 12 hours till I low crawl out of work...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 16 hours till I board the plane...
  
 23 hours till I land in SoCal...
  
 or there abouts anyway....


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> Sign Bob up. I'll make sure he comes over. I am sure he wiould be interested in taking a listen..


 
  
 I can't!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I made a rule that people have to post here, and specified no proxies, so I have to be fair.  @bearFNF, come claim a Tungsten spot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


buke9 said:


> If there is nobody else then I'll take a spot on the audition spot if that's alright I sold my Valhalla 2 because it didn't do it for me.


 
  
 Yup!  Got a shiny new spot with your name on it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hansotek said:


> @warrenpchi I want to hear that Liquid Tungsten for sure! And as you know, my favorite tube amp is the DNA Stratus.


 
  
 Awesome, we're almost there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joe said:


> @warrenpchi, if there's an open spot, I'll give a listen.... If there's space that is. I don't need to horde a spot from someone else.


 
  
 You get a special advance spot the day before for Team CanJam members!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


swampsong said:


> warren i would love to bring my he-6 buy and try that amp out, thank you for the offer, is there room on the list?


 
  
 Yes, by all means, bring your HE-6!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Okay guys, I've made a few alterations to the list.  @third_eye and @joe can listen after hours as they're Team CanJam.  @Stillhart will have an opportunity to listen after-hours as well.  So here's the new list:
  
*Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:*  

@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@Frank I
@artemart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
@buke9
@Hansotek
@swampsong
  
 
 I imagine that @bearFNF will be along shortly to claim a spot... at which point there will be one more spot left.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> Done packing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL, you beat me to the punch with your post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:*  

@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@Frank I
@artemart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
@buke9
@Hansotek
@swampsong
@bearFNF
???


----------



## chowmein83

warrenpchi said:


> *P.S.* - Please guys, for the love of all that is holy, don’t quote this entire post in replies!


 
  
 Hey Warren, I hope to be able to listen to the Liquid Tungsten prototype at SoCal CanJam.
  
 Being a huge Cavalli Audio fan (from the first time I listened to the Liquid Gold, I was hooked), I have to say that one of the best tube amps I've ever heard is the Liquid Glass. For other non-Cavalli amps, some of the best I've heard is the Woo Audio WA5 and Frank Cooter's custom electrostatic amp (if that counts).
  
 EDIT: Just noticed I might be the last one to get an audition spot...?


----------



## warrenpchi

chowmein83 said:


> Hey Warren, I hope to be able to listen to the Liquid Tungsten prototype at SoCal CanJam.
> 
> Being a huge Cavalli Audio fan (from the first time I listened to the Liquid Gold, I was hooked), I have to say that one of the best tube amps I've ever heard is the Liquid Glass. For other non-Cavalli amps, some of the best I've heard is the Woo Audio WA5 and Frank Cooter's custom electrostatic amp (if that counts).


 
  
 Haha, the legendary Cooter stat amp is a stat amp, so not quite the same thing due to the profound difference in sound quality due to the transducer.  But the WA5 totally does!
  



chowmein83 said:


> EDIT: Just noticed I might be the last one to get an audition spot...?


 
  
 Yup!  




  
  
 And... done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*20 Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:*  

@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@Frank I
@artemart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
@buke9
@Hansotek
@swampsong
@bearFNF
@chowmein83


----------



## Watagump

Warren send me 10 Carbon from the next batch for a 10 year in home test session, with the possibility of selling all 10 of them, thank you.


----------



## drgajet

Hey Warren and Wata,

I have been busy with real world stuff (wife, kids, sports, spring break ski trip, etc.) so haven't been around here much but looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone. Truck leaves driveway in 7 hours, plane leaves Denver in 12 hours, arrive in OC in 14 hours, very excited. I will be around Thursday evening if anyone is around and all day Friday to help set up (Brannan, Warren, Michael, Alex) Lets get everyone set up so we can all go out to dinner together, that's were to fun is at. See everyone soon.

Jim


----------



## Watagump

drgajet said:


> Hey Warren and Wata,
> 
> I have been busy with real world stuff (wife, kids, sports, spring break ski trip, etc.) so haven't been around here much but looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone. Truck leaves driveway in 7 hours, plane leaves Denver in 12 hours, arrive in OC in 14 hours, very excited. I will be around Thursday evening if anyone is around and all day Friday to help set up (Brannan, Warren, Michael, Alex) Lets get everyone set up so we can all go out to dinner together, that's were to fun is at. See everyone soon.
> 
> Jim


 
  
  
 Well as for food, right now it seems Friday is In N Out, for some of us. Sat I am taking people for Chinese, not sure what you are doing that night, MIGHT have 1 spot still open. As of now its me Brannan, 4 people from headphone guru and a distributor for Noble. We can talk at the show, I am buying dinner Sat.


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> I will be around Thursday evening


 
  
 Me too!


----------



## reddog

warrenpchi said:


> I've got to set-up.     BTW, surprised that Bear didn't sign up for a Tungsten audition yet.  If he did, you guys could all come in for a 45-minute block!
> 
> 
> Nope, you're right on time sir!     Just put you on the list.
> ...



I am feeling much better, doctor is treating my diabetes caused by my kidneys being out of balance. I am getting my strength back and have spent the last few days listening to the Glass. And the glass sounds so good, it brings tears to my eyes. It feels good to listen to such superb sounding music. 
Please take care my glass brother
Andrew Reddog Jones.


----------



## Insidious Meme

warrenpchi said:


> And... done.
> 
> *20 Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:*
> 
> ...




Oh, I missed out again.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> Warren send me 10 Carbon from the next batch for a 10 year in home test session, with the possibility of selling all 10 of them, thank you.


 
  
 If @bangkokkid wants to hook me up with a custom of each Noble model, for the same duration, maybe this could be arranged.  See what I did there?
  


reddog said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > My Glass brother!
> ...


 
  
 You da man!  I was getting a little worried back there, thinking it was serious, but hoping it was *serious*, know what I mean?  I've been in the opposite state as you... in hyper busy mode all week.  In fact, I haven't even turned my rig on in days.  Must find balance.  Also, once the show's over, we should get caught up on you-know-what and really get cookin' with that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


insidious meme said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > And... done.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, message me.


----------



## CrocCap

you missed one warren
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784296/canjam-socal-2016-march-19-20-2016/765#post_12423639


----------



## warrenpchi

croccap said:


> you missed one warren
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784296/canjam-socal-2016-march-19-20-2016/765#post_12423639


 
  
 Hey Sean, I'm so sorry about that.  I remember seeing yours, and thought I had it down, but I guess I lost it in one of my edits.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll move Frank I off the list.  Since he is coming in early for his Headphone.Guru press duties, I can give him an advance audition.
  
  
*20 Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:* 
@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@CrocCap
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@artemart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
@buke9
@Hansotek
@swampsong
@bearFNF
@chowmein83


----------



## Khragon

Warren,

So what do we have to do? Are these the order of audition too, starting at 12 and 15 min each? Also what headphones will be available? I plan to bring my music on a sd card, will there be a computer I can use?

Thanks


----------



## RHA Team

Good morning!
  
 Just checked in ready for my adventure tomorrow; going to be a long day, especially if the 405 is crazy tomorrow afternoon! If anyone wants to take pity on a jetlagged Brit tomorrow evening and doesn't mind a gatecrasher for their dinner plans, I should be in town around 6pm.
  
 In other news - come see RHA at the show. I'm bringing cool stuff!
  
 See you soon.
  
 Edit: What's a guy go to do to get RMAF 2015 and SoCal 2016 signature badges, eh? (This was probably in a post somewhere that I missed).


----------



## ejong7

rha team said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just checked in ready for my adventure tomorrow; going to be a long day, especially if the 405 is crazy tomorrow afternoon! If anyone wants to take pity on a jetlagged Brit tomorrow evening and doesn't mind a gatecrasher for their dinner plans, I should be in town around 6pm.
> 
> ...


 

 Hope you brought bottles of single malt scotch, the new TX00000 model thats future proof for the next 10 months and oh, maybe all your other prototypes as well.


----------



## RHA Team

ejong7 said:


> Hope you brought bottles of single malt scotch, the new TX00000 model thats future proof for the next 10 months and oh, maybe all your other prototypes as well.


 
  
 I will have at least two of those things...
  
 TX00000 isn't quite ready for the public to see it yet.


----------



## bearFNF

rha team said:


> I will have at least two of those things...
> 
> TX00000 isn't quite ready for the public to see it yet.



Sweet!! See you soon.

Trucks loaded, three hours (or so) of work left. Then two hour drive on ice to the airport. We just got three or four inches of slushy snow...will be a fun drive.


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> If @bangkokkid wants to hook me up with a custom of each Noble model, for the same duration, maybe this could be arranged.  See what I did there?


 
  
 Yeah you pretty much let Brannan decide MY fate.


----------



## Watagump

rha team said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just checked in ready for my adventure tomorrow; going to be a long day, especially if the 405 is crazy tomorrow afternoon! If anyone wants to take pity on a jetlagged Brit tomorrow evening and doesn't mind a gatecrasher for their dinner plans, I should be in town around 6pm.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 PM joe or third-eye, one of them. I forget who did mine.


----------



## joe

*@RHA Team* - You're all set!


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> *@RHA Team* - You're all set!


 
  
 Make In N Out badges.


----------



## Watagump

In N Out badge should be called.
  
 2016 SoCal CRAMjam.


----------



## RHA Team

joe said:


> *@RHA Team* - You're all set!


 
  
 Hero!
  
 Now, who's for whisky?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

In-n-Out badges with secret menus on the backs: whole grilled onion, 4x4, extra crispy fries, animal fries, etc.
  
 Let's initiate new In-n-Out members with flaires


----------



## Neccros

sko0bydoo said:


> In-n-Out badges with secret menus on the backs: whole grilled onion, 4x4, extra crispy fries, animal fries, etc.
> 
> Let's initiate new In-n-Out members with flaires


 
 You forgot the Flying Dutchman


----------



## Stillhart

rha team said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just checked in ready for my adventure tomorrow; going to be a long day, especially if the 405 is crazy tomorrow afternoon! If anyone wants to take pity on a jetlagged Brit tomorrow evening and doesn't mind a gatecrasher for their dinner plans, I should be in town around 6pm.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Iain, I'll be down there with Warren and some folks.  I'm not sure what the plans are for dinner yet, I'll shoot you a message later.
  


rha team said:


> Hero!
> 
> Now, who's for whisky?


----------



## musicman59

drgajet said:


> Hey Warren and Wata,
> 
> I have been busy with real world stuff (wife, kids, sports, spring break ski trip, etc.) so haven't been around here much but looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone. Truck leaves driveway in 7 hours, plane leaves Denver in 12 hours, arrive in OC in 14 hours, very excited. I will be around Thursday evening if anyone is around and all day Friday to help set up (Brannan, Warren, Michael, Alex) Lets get everyone set up so we can all go out to dinner together, that's were to fun is at. See everyone soon.
> 
> Jim



I am landing tomorrow at 12:30pm some I am open in the afternoon to help anybody in the set up.


----------



## third_eye

Let the headphone party weekend begin!


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Let the headphone party weekend begin!


 

 Ethan your dog's eyes are basically screaming ' WHERES MY COOL SWAG SHIRT'.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Ethan your dog's eyes are basically screaming ' WHERES MY COOL SWAG SHIRT'.


 
  
 I know, right?


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> I know, right?


 

 You're getting a call from animal rights activists soon my friend.


----------



## darinf

I will be setting up tomorrow (Fri.) evening until 7pm (hopefully assuming traffic is not too bad.)
  
 Then I am free for dinner or a mini listening session if anyone is interested. You could spend some quality time with our Out Of Your Head software and any of the gear listed below.
  
 I am not 100% sure what gear we are bringing, but here's a tentative list:
  

Stax SR-009
Vostok ES-31 - Electrostatic amp, dynamic amp, and DAC
Schiit Gungnir Multibit
Schiit Ragnarok and Lyr 2 with LISST
Audio Zenith PMx2
Enigmacoustics Dharma 1000
Koss ESP-950
Stax SR-407
Fostex TR50p MK3 
HiFiMan HE-400S
Sennheiser HD800 and HD600
Enigmatic Audio - Paradox Slants and Enigma's
Noble Universal IEMs (old style not the new released versions): Savant, N6, N5, N4
  
 If there's any special requests, I can have some of the gear up in my room for listening.
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend! Stop by our booth on the 2nd floor in the San Carlos room to take advantage of our show specials...
  
 -Darin


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

watagump said:


> Well as for food, right now it seems Friday is In N Out, for some of us. Sat I am taking people for Chinese, not sure what you are doing that night, MIGHT have 1 spot still open. As of now its me Brannan, 4 people from headphone guru and a distributor for Noble. We can talk at the show, I am buying dinner Sat.


 
 Theres an In N Out two streets down from the Canjam spot on Harbor right off the 405. Is there still a spot for a fellow headfier to crash dinner and hang out friday night? I dont really know anyone personally from the forums so figured this could be a good start!


----------



## warrenpchi

rha team said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just checked in ready for my adventure tomorrow; going to be a long day, especially if the 405 is crazy tomorrow afternoon! If anyone wants to take pity on a jetlagged Brit tomorrow evening and doesn't mind a gatecrasher for their dinner plans, I should be in town around 6pm.


 
  
 You're with us mate (like you even had to ask).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


watagump said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > If @bangkokkid wants to hook me up with a custom of each Noble model, for the same duration, maybe this could be arranged.  See what I did there?
> ...


 
  
 As is the natural order of things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


musicman59 said:


> I am landing tomorrow at 12:30pm some I am open in the afternoon to help anybody in the set up.


 
  
 The whole Cavalli crew will be waiting for you, Bob and Jim.  It's gonna be a yabba dabba do time!


----------



## Watagump

cloudtastrophe said:


> Theres an In N Out two streets down from the Canjam spot on Harbor right off the 405. Is there still a spot for a fellow headfier to crash dinner and hang out friday night? I dont really know anyone personally from the forums so figured this could be a good start!


 
  
  
 Thats further than the one on Bristol about 1/4 mile North of The Westin. I will be working the Noble booth and setting up Friday, come introduce yourself, shouldn't be any issues coming with us to In N Out Friday after we setup.


----------



## warrenpchi

khragon said:


> Warren,
> 
> So what do we have to do? Are these the order of audition too, starting at 12 and 15 min each? Also what headphones will be available? I plan to bring my music on a sd card, will there be a computer I can use?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 We're going to have several headphones available, this includes an Audeze LCD-X, a JPS Labs Abyss AB-1266, and a Sennheiser HD 800.  There may be more, but we'll be starting with those three.  Of course, y'all are welcome (and should) bring whatever headphones you've got... especially those that you are familiar with.  This is actually a good idea in general because then you can also audition rigs at the show using your own headphones.
  
 As for the rig, the source has yet to be determined, but there will be an R2R DAC of some kind, hooked up to a MacBookPro as a digital transport.  So yes guys, please bring your music!  Both USB and SD card should be fine.
  
 As for time slots...
  
  
  
*20 Liquid Tungsten Audition Spots:* 
@audiojun
@musicman59
@velvetx
@rajivarora
@HiFiGuy528
@CrocCap
@Khragon
@singleended58
@Scot Hull
@artemart
@theblueprint
@sonictransducer
@husafreak
@drgajet
@SanJulesSur
@buke9
@Hansotek
@swampsong
@bearFNF
@chowmein83
  
 Everybody, please post (here in this thread) the time slot that you would like!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 15-minute auditions will start at Noon on Saturday, and run until 5:00p.  If I get two requests for the same 15-minute time block, the earlier one takes precedence.  Thanks guys!


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> You're with us mate (like you even had to ask).
> 
> 
> As is the natural order of things...
> ...



Deal!! See you tomorrow!


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > The whole Cavalli crew will be waiting for you, Bob and Jim.  It's gonna be a yabba dabba do time!
> ...


 
  
 Can't wait!  It feels like it's been FOREVER right?


----------



## austinpop

warrenpchi said:


> Everybody, please post (here in this thread) the time slot that you would like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
@warrenpchi
  
 2-2:15pm for me. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

watagump said:


> Thats further than the one on Bristol about 1/4 mile North of The Westin. I will be working the Noble booth and setting up Friday, come introduce yourself, shouldn't be any issues coming with us to In N Out Friday after we setup.


 
 Actually the bristol one is better, more parking! Also, what time were you guys planning on going after setting up? They close at 2. Im busy until 6 but should be free after


----------



## Watagump

cloudtastrophe said:


> Actually the bristol one is better, more parking!


 
  
 We might walk, we will see. It will depend on how many want to come, cars we have etc. Warren rent us a limo you baller.


----------



## Allanmarcus

So, how's the SoCal CanJam compare to the RMAF CanJam?


----------



## Watagump

allanmarcus said:


> So, how's the SoCal CanJam compare to the RMAF CanJam?


 
  
 So Cal has ME.


----------



## Neccros

allanmarcus said:


> So, how's the SoCal CanJam compare to the RMAF CanJam?


 
 Not sure but does CanJam Socal have panels like RMAF???


----------



## warrenpchi

neccros said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > So, how's the SoCal CanJam compare to the RMAF CanJam?
> ...


 
  
 Yes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
post #825


----------



## Stillhart

allanmarcus said:


> So, how's the SoCal CanJam compare to the RMAF CanJam?


 
  
 SoCal feels more intimate to me because of the room layouts and because it's a lot busier.  And of the people who do come at RMAF, a lot are folks who come by from the 2-channel crowd who are just curious.  SoCal is all enthusiasts so it has more energy and excitement among the attendees.  
  
 And both have panels, yes.


----------



## Watagump

Here ya go warren, I did my part, you just need to pay.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> cloudtastrophe said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the bristol one is better, more parking!
> ...


 
  
 Again, I shall refer you to @bangkokkid


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Again, I shall refer you to @bangkokkid


 
  
 We would not do as well.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I shall refer you to @bangkokkid
> ...


 
  
 OH SNAP!


----------



## britneedadvice

From a UK Member looking in , I was interested in the following taken from post 727 by 'warrenpchi'
  
"As Jude mentioned, we’re offering a limited number of audition spots in a quiet room upstairs, so that we can get feedback from Head-Fiers on how the Liquid Tungsten sounds to you guys.  There are a maximum of 20 audition spots up for grabs, all on Saturday afternoon, each one lasting 15 minutes. "
  
I was reading this as I was interested in the product but my eyes lit up when reading the bit about a 'quiet room'
  
I attended my first 'Meet' last year (in the UK) and did not find the experience to my liking due to the ambient noise levels.
I made enquiries with the organisers (including Jude himself !)of the upcoming London Canjam if consideration would be given to this problem.
The answer at that time was not positive!!
  
Let's hope things are changing and that quiet listening rooms or areas are provided for those wishing to do some critical auditions.
I suspect Members of the Trade and Exhibitors would prefer it that way !!
( I appreciate a single room 'local' meet would have problems in this regard)
  
Looks set to be a great event-I wish all attending will have an enjoyable time.


----------



## velvetx

@warrenpchi I am good with 12-12:15


----------



## Neccros

warrenpchi said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I saw only 2 panels??  I saw the videos on YouTube from RMAF and they had panels on computer audio, etc... So are those because RMAF is more general audio and not just personal audio?


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> Can't wait!  It feels like it's been FOREVER right?



Yes, 5 long months since RMAF but it's finally here!


----------



## warrenpchi

neccros said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


 
  
 Correct.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  RMAF covers a much wider range of topics, as befitting the scope of the show.
  
 FWIW, as I used to organize the personal audio panels at both SoCal and RMAF, the quality of the personal audio panels is comparable at both.  The mood of the discussions vary, especially when we get to Q&A, because the audience then determines what direction the conversation goes in.  But qualitatively, panels at both shows are equally informative.


----------



## austinpop

netforce said:


> Places that are walking distance from CanJam...
> 
> 
> Want to grab some Japanese snacks/groceries? Mitsuwa Marketplace is great! They also have a Japanese food court (Hokkaido Ramen Santouka my personal recommendation) and they have a nice little bookstore named Kinokuniya with anime, manga, figures!


 
  
@Netforce
  
 Since you are local, is this ramen place any good? http://la.eater.com/maps/orange-county-heat-map/kitakata-ramen-ban-nai
  
 Is it one of those "long lines" kind of places, like we have here in Austin?


----------



## buke9

@warrenpchi 1:45 2:00 works for me.


----------



## Netforce

austinpop said:


> @Netforce
> 
> 
> Since you are local, is this ramen place any good? http://la.eater.com/maps/orange-county-heat-map/kitakata-ramen-ban-nai
> ...



Unfortunately I have never been to this particular ramen shop so maybe someone else who has maybe able to say. It does look interesting and I'm always up to try another ramen place lol!


----------



## Watagump

netforce said:


> Unfortunately I have never been to this particular ramen shop so maybe someone else who has maybe able to say. It does look interesting and I'm always up to try another ramen place lol!


 
  
 It use to be a dougnut shop, not that it matters.


----------



## jminchoi

That place looks good, but based purely off the number of yelp reviews, there will be a line
  
 http://www.yelp.com/biz/kitakata-ramen-ban-nai-costa-mesa-2
  
_"I think this place is definitely worth the hour wait. Got there during opening time and there was already a huge line! (It was a Sunday though) The menu isn't big but I immediately saw the cold ramen!"_
  
_ "It took roughly around 45 mins but the wait was.... WORTH IT! "_
  
_"The service is efficient so an 8 person list is about a 35 minute wait in my experience here. "_


----------



## Neccros

Curious, On the board that people will be writing stuff for sale at CanJam, can we post stuff we are looking for???


----------



## boblauer

netforce said:


> Unfortunately I have never been to this particular ramen shop so maybe someone else who has maybe able to say. It does look interesting and I'm always up to try another ramen place lol!


 
 I have been there but only on weekdays, it's good however on weekdays there is a line but they move fast. It is not walking distance though from the Westin if that is a concern.  I remember the wait being @30 minutes for 2 people.


----------



## austinpop

jminchoi said:


> That place looks good, but based purely off the number of yelp reviews, there will be a line
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/kitakata-ramen-ban-nai-costa-mesa-2
> 
> ...


 
 Yup. Probably not a good choice for lunch then - I don't want to lose valuable time I could be auditioning gear standing in line.


----------



## warrenpchi

austinpop said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> 2-2:15pm for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks guys!  You're locked in for those times.  I'll send you location-specific details as soon as I have them.
  


musicman59 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait!  It feels like it's been FOREVER right?
> ...


 
  
 Seems like even longer than that!


----------



## theblueprint

@warrenchi

Can I get 3 pm?

And my friend (SanJulesSir) will have 3:15 pm. It'll be nice if we are back to back that's all. 

Thanks!


----------



## thesmokingman

jminchoi said:


> That place looks good, but based purely off the number of yelp reviews, there will be a line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



I drive by there all the time and have never stopped in. I usually go to Ramen Yamadaya. If you guys like JDM food, try the Mitsuwa food court. There is so much variety it is awesome. The karaage place there is great too, they have a massive tempura collection.

https://www.google.com/#q=mitsuwa+costa+mesa


----------



## Dean Seislove

Looking forward to hearing most, seeing many, and enjoying all!


----------



## unknownguardian

neccros said:


> Curious, On the board that people will be writing stuff for sale at CanJam, can we post stuff we are looking for???



Where can we write stuff for sale?


----------



## bearFNF

unknownguardian said:


> Where can we write stuff for sale?



Last year there was sign board and marker next to the registration desk. 

I would think putting WTB would be OK too.

As far as the "quiet" room thing, we usually just get together for mini meets and try out each others gear in our hotel rooms. It's part of "getting to know each othet" and building the networking aspect of haad-fi.


----------



## CrocCap

thanks warren.

dont care what time slot i get, i plan to be at canjam all day anyway. Can let others pick, and ill take whats left.


----------



## drgajet

Ok people, The Westin and I are one. Anyone around let me know. Might just hang at the pool and wait.

Jim


----------



## thesmokingman

drgajet said:


> Ok people, The Westin and I are one. Anyone around let me know. Might just hang at the pool and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



 



That's a very hip part of town.


----------



## Watagump

drgajet said:


> Ok people, The Westin and I are one. Anyone around let me know. Might just hang at the pool and wait.
> 
> Jim


 
  
  
 Go to the roof and yell North, hey Wata, maybe I will hear you, just make sure you yell REALLY loud.


----------



## Jack Vang

watagump said:


> Go to the roof and yell North, hey Wata, maybe I will hear you, just make sure you yell REALLY loud.




First thing I'm doing when I arrive tonight


----------



## Watagump

jack vang said:


> First thing I'm doing when I arrive tonight


 
  
 Well if thats between 6:30 and 7:30 tonight, I wont hear you since I will be on my nightly bike ride, illegally wearing my K10's also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to meeting you and Jim, plus the others showing up.


----------



## Netforce

I'll get packing tonight and swing by tomorrow to hang out!


----------



## Watagump

Ahem, still not seeing those In N Out badges, I thought we agreed.


----------



## Jack Vang

watagump said:


> Well if thats between 6:30 and 7:30 tonight, I wont hear you since I will be on my nightly bike ride, illegally wearing my K10's also.   I look forward to meeting you and Jim, plus the others showing up.




May sound guide you!




netforce said:


> I'll get packing tonight and swing by tomorrow to hang out!




Be sure to drop by


----------



## buke9

12 hours I'll be in the air on my way. Woo hoo.


----------



## Watagump

Poor Jim, I hope hanging out by the pool in our terrible weather isn't too much of an inconvenience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 March madness started, ruins my normal TV night programs.


----------



## Watagump

buke9 said:


> 12 hours I'll be in the air on my way. Woo hoo.


 
  
 Have a safe flight Brent.


----------



## Watagump

Someone needs to be the first to post from 36,000 feet up.


----------



## joe

I could have, but I didn't.


----------



## shiorisekine

joe said:


> I could have, but I didn't.




Are you saying youre already here?


----------



## shiorisekine

austinpop said:


> @Netforce
> 
> 
> Since you are local, is this ramen place any good? http://la.eater.com/maps/orange-county-heat-map/kitakata-ramen-ban-nai
> ...




This place is really good and its pretty cheap. I might have to go by there again while i am so close this weekend.


----------



## Watagump

joe said:


> I could have, but I didn't.


 
  
 SLACKER, someone with a window seat, post a pic.


----------



## Allanmarcus

stillhart said:


> allanmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > So, how's the SoCal CanJam compare to the RMAF CanJam?
> ...


 

 Ahh, ok. Then for me, RMAF might be better as I prefer it to be less crowded and less noisy.


----------



## shiorisekine

allanmarcus said:


> Ahh, ok. Then for me, RMAF might be better as I prefer it to be less crowded and less noisy.




Its not really less noisy, from what i remember. Its more spread out but there is still a lot of people there.


----------



## SonicElectronix

CAN'T WAIT TO GO! Hope to meet some of ya'll there.


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Have a safe flight Brent.


 
 Thanks Eric. Will see you in the Noble booth.


----------



## bearFNF

I'm in Minneapolis airport 45 minutes till we start boarding. I'll see what I can do about a picture from 36k...


----------



## buke9

bearfnf said:


> I'm in Minneapolis airport 45 minutes till we start boarding. I'll see what I can do about a picture from 36k..


 
  
 I hope you have a nice flight.


----------



## joe

watagump said:


> joe said:
> 
> 
> > I could have, but I didn't.
> ...


----------



## Netforce

jack vang said:


> May sound guide you!
> Be sure to drop by



Will do  

Making some decisions tonight about which gear to bring and which to sell. Raise some funds for some new gear!


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> I'm in Minneapolis airport 45 minutes till we start boarding. I'll see what I can do about a picture from 36k...


----------



## Watagump

Warren is probably coming in on his personal helicopter.


----------



## ejong7

watagump said:


> Warren is probably coming in on his personal helicopter.


 

 I thought he would want a tank.


----------



## buke9

Now that I thought about it I have about three to four songs to listen to with the Liquid Tungsten and I can't decide which ones to listen to. This is a great problem to have but I am new to all of this . I know one for sure but dang this is killing me.


----------



## Watagump

ejong7 said:


> I thought he would want a tank.


 
  
 Tank on the freeway? Yup, it has been done.


----------



## boomtube

Hell YES on the Liquid Carbon 2nd. run! I hesitated on the first batch and missed out...


----------



## boblauer

thesmokingman said:


> jminchoi said:
> 
> 
> > That place looks good, but based purely off the number of yelp reviews, there will be a line
> ...



I second this


----------



## buke9

watagump said:


> Tank on the freeway? Yup, it has been done.




 I remember that crazy.


----------



## grit45

netforce said:


> Will do
> 
> Making some decisions tonight about which gear to bring and which to sell. Raise some funds for some new gear!


 People sell their gear at the jam or just exhibitors?


----------



## Watagump

grit45 said:


> People sell their gear at the jam or just exhibitors?


 
  
 Both.


----------



## Netforce

grit45 said:


> People sell their gear at the jam or just exhibitors?



Last year we had a board near the front desk. I might make a thread in the for sale forum and have a some pics to save some time for people.


----------



## unknownguardian

netforce said:


> Last year we had a board near the front desk. I might make a thread in the for sale forum and have a some pics to save some time for people.



will be trying to sell some of my gears at discounted price over the weekends since it dont require any shipping. you guys can check out my for sale thread as well.


----------



## Neccros

If you guys are willing to bring stuff for sale, let me know... LOL  I am itching to buy something I dont need... HAHA


----------



## kljash

Just finished packing, Should be fun driving from SLC to Costa Mesa on Saturday. I'm looking forward to seeing all the people that have given me advice over the years, even though I'm not very active on the forum. Sunday is going to be an exciting day. See you guys in SoCal
  
 Also another big thanks to those of you that help set our docket for the following week, I think its going to be an amazing trip.


----------



## Netforce

Probably going to try to sell some of my older Hifimans, nobles, a fiio amp, maybe might bring some portable on ears to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## Neccros

netforce said:


> Probably going to try to sell some of my older Hifimans, nobles, a fiio amp, maybe might bring some portable on ears to sell if anyone is interested.


 
 PM'ed you


----------



## TSAVJason

Stop by The Source AV room on the 3rd fl. We love getting to know new people and their ideas. We're displaying and demoing tons of sweet gear too. We are looking forward to fun and good times at CanJam SoCal 2016


----------



## Neccros

tsavjason said:


> Stop by The Source AV room on the 3rd fl. We love getting to know new people and their ideas. We're displaying and demoing tons of sweet gear too. We are looking forward to fun and good times at CanJam SoCal 2016


 
 I also live really close to you guys in Redondo/Torrance and might come by after this weekend... Will also stop by on Saturday


----------



## TSAVJason

neccros said:


> I also live really close to you guys in Redondo/Torrance and might come by after this weekend... Will also stop by on Saturday


 Cool, we're also doing a big A&K workshop/meet&greet on April 23rd at The Source AV.


----------



## bearFNF

I'm finally on the ground again. 
My phone was not up to the task of getting a good photo. The guy next to me was not impressed either.


----------



## nuport

Are there any social events planned like a happy hour?


----------



## moedawg140

tsavjason said:


> Stop by The Source AV room on the 3rd fl. We love getting to know new people and their ideas. We're displaying and demoing tons of sweet gear too. We are looking forward to fun and good times at CanJam SoCal 2016


 
  
 Welcome to Head-Fi, Jason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll be seeing you soon!


----------



## wink

When does he get his MOT title...?


----------



## musicman59

Hey Warren,
Can you reserve 3 back to back appointments for Jim, Bob and me?
Thanks.


----------



## musicman59

At the airport in Detroit.... Can't wait to get there! This year CanJam is shaping up to be the best so far .


----------



## Neccros

tsavjason said:


> Cool, we're also doing a big A&K workshop/meet&greet on April 23rd at The Source AV.


 
 Do you guys carry cheaper DACs, amps and cans??? Or is the price of admission $500+?  LOL  
  
 It would be nice to have lower cost quality gear available locally w/o ordering online or drooling at the headphone shop pics from Japan!!!


----------



## singleended58

warrenpchi said:


> We're going to have several headphones available, this includes an Audeze LCD-X, a JPS Labs Abyss AB-1266, and a Sennheiser HD 800.  There may be more, but we'll be starting with those three.  Of course, y'all are welcome (and should) bring whatever headphones you've got... especially those that you are familiar with.  This is actually a good idea in general because then you can also audition rigs at the show using your own headphones.
> 
> As for the rig, the source has yet to be determined, but there will be an R2R DAC of some kind, hooked up to a MacBookPro as a digital transport.  So yes guys, please bring your music!  Both USB and SD card should be fine.
> 
> ...




Wait what? You do not have anytime slot on SUNDAY? I am busy on Saturday and could not make it please!


----------



## Gilly87

24 hours...
  
 WHY IS IT NOT NOW
  
 (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Hansotek

Boarding time! Woohoo!


----------



## reddog

hansotek said:


> Boarding time! Woohoo!



Have a great time and be safe.


----------



## Gilly87

Hype for the new Liquid Carbon run...Warren let me hear one with a pair of PM3s and it's for sure the cleanest sounding standalone portable amp I've heard to date.
  
 Also stoked to hear the new Audeze cans again - the Sine sounded great at CES, probably going to be my next portable can. I love the PM3s but the Sines have just that extra bit of subbass that makes them really shine with EDM and anything that has timpani, double peddle bass, etc.


----------



## fiascogarcia

I feel like the grounded kid that didn't get to go to the cool party!


----------



## third_eye

Banner up!


----------



## CoronaLarry

allanmarcus said:


> Ahh, ok. Then for me, RMAF might be better as I prefer it to be less crowded and less noisy.


----------



## CoronaLarry

Why not split the difference . . . and go to both.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Shoot me a PM when you guys figure out when you want to go to In N Out! They close at 2am so you guys have tons of time to set up. Less than 24 hours till canjam!


----------



## swampsong

Warren i would like the first earliest spot open, not picky really


----------



## swampsong

On my way, probably should have boxed the tubes but its a beast of an amp, handles worse rhan this


----------



## jayveee

I am really looking forward to attending this CanJam 2016, especially since I live not too far away in San Diego.  You snowbirds are going to love the weather here in SoCal this week, that's for sure.  Doesn't get much better than this.
  
 Even though I am a newbie to this forum, I am not a newbie to audio.  I am an electrical engineer, audio engineer, and systems engineer.  I am also looking forward to hearing some of my own 24-bit music on some of these high-end headphones and earphones.  Right now in my studio, I use a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50 headphones flattened using Sonarworks software to check mixes and some Sennheiser HD580 headphones for editing audio, so I am really interested in hearing what some of these high end systems sound like in comparison to those.  Probably time to upgrade.
  
 Also interested in meeting some of the people whose posts I've been reading for the last coupla months.  Should be interesting!
 JV
  
 BTW, thanks Jude for the informative CanJam video overview you posted.  That helps!


----------



## Watagump

cloudtastrophe said:


> Shoot me a PM when you guys figure out when you want to go to In N Out! They close at 2am so you guys have tons of time to set up. Less than 24 hours till canjam!


 
  
  
 1:30 am.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Dinner with peeps attending tonight. Roll around the trade show tomorrow then dinner again. Listening for decent iems. Should be good.


----------



## austinpop

Just figured out how to get my HD800 with its original box into my rollaboard. Woot! Now I can audition with my very own cans, since I have the Black Dragon balanced cable and Anaxilus mod, which won't be the same as the 800's at the the demo tables.
  
 Although... I suspect after hearing the 800S at CanJam tomorrow, I _may _be looking for a buyer for my beloved originals. Figured I'd come prepared in case someone made me an offer I couldn't refuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you're in the market, PM me.


----------



## CoronaLarry

As there have been several posts regarding food, I thought I'd mention the Boudin Bakery. They have great sandwiches and wonderful clam chowder or chili served in a sour dough bread bowl with a side salad. Yum! They are a 5 minute walk from the hotel - over the pedestrian footbridge, then straight ahead and down the stairs. That's where I plan on lunching, unless I get sidetracked by some other group of enthusiasts. Also, somebody earlier mentioned The Habit Burger Grill. I've never been there, but it appears to be a short drive away. The burgers looked delish on their website and I'll drive if anyone else would like to go there. I'll be at CanJam both days and will be working the registration desk on Sunday from 9 - 1.


----------



## Andykong

Just run into Jude at the Westin Lobby, just an hour before we can rush into the hall and "hopefully" finding all the gears waiting in one piece, finger crossed.


----------



## Watagump

Sitting at the Noble table alone said hi to warren and met Ethan. I feel like the king biggest table setup at the show.


----------



## mithrandir38

Will be bringing my Oppo HA-1 to sell at the show. PM if interested. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

coronalarry said:


> As there have been several posts regarding food, I thought I'd mention the Boudin Bakery. They have great sandwiches and wonderful clam chowder or chili served in a sour dough bread bowl with a side salad. Yum! They are a 5 minute walk from the hotel - over the pedestrian footbridge, then straight ahead and down the stairs. That's where I plan on lunching, unless I get sidetracked by some other group of enthusiasts. Also, somebody earlier mentioned The Habit Burger Grill. I've never been there, but it appears to be a short drive away. The burgers looked delish on their website and I'll drive if anyone else would like to go there. I'll be at CanJam both days and will be working the registration desk on Sunday from 9 - 1.




Boudins is amazing. love their salmon chowder on Fridays and habit burger is very good if you stick to their less fancy burgers


----------



## mordicai

Was going to drive up from San Diego tomorrow to audition some stuff I want to buy. Did't realize you had to sign up in advance to get a demo spot. doesn't seem to be any sense to make the trip. Bummer


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Going to drive down from LA, looking to get there around 11. Going to have to stop myself from looking to closely at the gear for sale listings.


----------



## ejong7

mordicai said:


> Was going to drive up from San Diego tomorrow to audition some stuff I want to buy. Did't realize you had to sign up in advance to get a demo spot. doesn't seem to be any sense to make the trip. Bummer


 

 The sign up is only for the Tungsten? The rest you could audition just need the ticket.


----------



## mordicai

Thats a relief. Thanks of the info


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I can't wait! My flight leaves tomorrow and I'll be attending Sunday. I should be arriving at the Westin tomorrow afternoon just as things start to shut down for the day. I won't be able to sleep waiting for Sunday!


----------



## third_eye

Pre-show fun with MrSpeakers and Cavalli Audio!


----------



## kevnin

I'll be heading up tomorrow. My first CanJam - should be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
@warrenpchi - that Cavalli room sounds pretty cool, I'll probably be camped out in there for awhile.
  
 PS - I'll have a TH900 for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## bearFNF

More pics from the Cavalli Mr. Speaker room.


----------



## westermac

Pardon me if this is a dumb question, but I have a friend coming along tomorrow; are tickets at the door cash only or will they have card readers? 

warrenpchimrspeakers I have a strong suspension what my favorite room at CanJam will be...


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> More pics from the Cavalli Mr. Speaker room.



Bob...We are at the bar waiting.... Stop posting!!!!


----------



## bearFNF

musicman59 said:


> Bob...We are at the bar waiting.... Stop posting!!!!



Waiting for the elevator.


----------



## Watagump

bearfnf said:


> More pics from the Cavalli Mr. Speaker room.


 
  
 Look at the dork in the Noble shirt.


----------



## Neccros

merrick said:


> Going to drive down from LA, looking to get there around 11. Going to have to stop myself from looking to closely at the gear for sale listings.


 
 I'm heading down with a friend from Redondo Beach after a stop for breakfast...  Should be there at 9-9:30


----------



## fiascogarcia

watagump said:


> Look at the dork in the Noble shirt.


 
  
 Hah!  I absolutely knew who that was!!!


----------



## Watagump

fiascogarcia said:


> Hah!  I absolutely knew who that was!!!


 
  
 I am going to be plastered someplace as WataSteamBoy. You will understand when the evil picture is posted, blame Mr Nef.


----------



## joe

westermac said:


> Pardon me if this is a dumb question, but I have a friend coming along tomorrow; are tickets at the door cash only or will they have card readers?




The only options are cash or purchase via eventbrite.


----------



## joesmokey

Back from a week-long conference and have my tickets ready for tomorrow.  I'll be there whenever I decide to wake up...


----------



## KB

Hey All,
  
 Please stop by the (Campfire Audio) booth can ask about our show specials we have on site for direct sale. Buy any IEM and receive a free SXC 24 IEM balanced cable and 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter plug while supplies last at the booth.
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
 Cheers.
  
 Ken


----------



## swampsong

Long drive, just finished setting up my hotel room, so i can relax and listen just like home, tomorrow will be awesome 
  
 And I've been hearing that Becks album sea change is something special and i think it might be  What is on right now, still getting to know it though....
  
 and you know what, i put this other one i keep hearing about, Jazz at the pawnshop, never once listened to jazz... never... except when it was used in films... but i liked the story about it, so i put it on, and wow i was getting very into it... its exciting when you think you just might be seeing a whole new world of music, a world that has always been there, but you never frikken knew, or maybe you just weren't ready yet  so yea i find myself very excited about playing that one a few times... New music, well it can change everything...


----------



## Neccros

I recognize that NAS box  LOL


----------



## swampsong

Yup love it when my clients upgrade, they just don't have any need for the old stuff, give them an hour or two of service not charge, everybody is happy  and know i have unlimited audio storage


----------



## Neccros

swampsong said:


> Yup love it when my clients upgrade, they just don't have any need for the old stuff, give them an hour or two of service not charge, everybody is happy  and know i have unlimited audio storage


 
 is that the RN102 or RN104??  Or another ReadyNas??


----------



## swampsong

Ready NAS ultra 4, i thought it was nothing special but file transfers sure are faster than the virtual server we use, so i told my the only other guy i work with, sorry but the nas is going south this weekend


----------



## Netforce

Just got back from Costa Mesa, had a blast just meeting up with some old friends and hanging out a little. Tomorrow is going to be a blast!
  
 Made up my mind about selling some gear. Going to sell my hifiman he-400, onkyo es-cti300, hifiman re-400, noble 4 universal, and fiio e11 maybe my audio technica ath-esw9 and akg m220. I will list em on the for sale board tomorrow, can pm me now if you are interested and can make a list of gear to hold. Already got some interest on a few headphones.


----------



## audiojun

warrenpchi

Tungsten audition: Anytime between 12pm-4pm on saturday.


----------



## KefkaticFanatic

I'll be driving down from West LA tomorrow morning, hope to arrive around 11-1ish!  Looking forward to hanging out, trying lots of gear, and having a good time


----------



## warrenpchi

theblueprint said:


> @warrenchi
> 
> Can I get 3 pm?
> 
> And my friend (SanJulesSir) will have 3:15 pm. It'll be nice if we are back to back that's all.


 
  
 Sure thing guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


croccap said:


> thanks warren.
> 
> dont care what time slot i get, i plan to be at canjam all day anyway. Can let others pick, and ill take whats left.


 
  
 Awesome!  Thanks for being super flexible!




  


singleended58 said:


> Wait what? You do not have anytime slot on SUNDAY? I am busy on Saturday and could not make it please!


 
  
 Nope, the auditions are happening on Saturday.  PM me though, with the times that you'll be there on Sunday, and lemme see what I can do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


third_eye said:


> Pre-show fun with MrSpeakers and Cavalli Audio!


 
  
 Wow, packed already!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kevnin said:


> I'll be heading up tomorrow. My first CanJam - should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Look forwards to meeting you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bearfnf said:


> More pics from the Cavalli Mr. Speaker room.


 
  
 Fun times, and the show hasn't even started yet!
  


westermac said:


> @warrenpchi@mrspeakers I have a strong suspension what my favorite room at CanJam will be...


 
  
 Me too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


audiojun said:


> @warrenpchi
> 
> Tungsten audition: Anytime between 12pm-4pm on saturday.


 
  
 Awesome!  I'll book you in the first free slot!


----------



## madmax7

See you all there!
  
 Max


----------



## warrenpchi

Liquid Tungsten Audition Slots Hi guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Based on your requested audition times, here are your time slots:
  

12:00 PMvelvetx12:15 PMCrocCap12:30 PMartemart12:45 PMsonictransducer1:00 PMaudiojun1:15 PMKhragon1:30 PMhusafreak1:45 PMbuke92:00 PMrajivavora2:15 PMswampsong*2:30 PM**???*2:45 PMchowmein833:00 PMtheblueprint3:15 PMSanJulesSur3:30 PMScot Hull3:45 PMHansotek4:00 PMmusicman594:15 PMdrgajet4:30 PMbearFNF4:45 PMHiFiGuy528
  
 Please note that we have *one more open slot* as singleended58 won't make it on Saturday.  Who wants it?


----------



## madmax7

I'll take it Warren!


----------



## swampsong

2:15 i will be there thank you warren, and thanks to all the other canjam organizers and event guys like warren,
  
 By the way where do go exactly at 2:15? thanks again


----------



## Watagump

swampsong said:


> 2:15 i will be there thank you warren, and thanks to all the other canjam organizers and event guys like warren,
> 
> By the way where do go exactly at 2:15? thanks again


 
  
 Cavalli room is on the second floor, first room to the right of the registration desk.


----------



## rollinbr

Will have a MrSpeakers Alpha Prime and a ZMF Walnut Omni for sale. PM if interested. I have a feeling it's gonna be a great show!!!


----------



## Jack Vang

Giving out this one off SoCal CanJam 2016 edition Spartan IV uiem so be sure to stop by!


----------



## Nomad Girl

bearfnf said:


> More pics from the Cavalli Mr. Speaker room.




I'm already going through withdrawals!!! SOO much amazing gear this year...I'm so jealous of all the cool kids who are at Can Jam right now. See ya Sunday!


----------



## joe

*Impression thread is here!*


----------

